# [GRIM TALES] Wulf Ratbane's SLAVELORDS of CYDONIA



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

*INTRODUCTION*
[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-birgitta.jpg[/imagel]Brigitta could feel an almost electric charge in the air. For months, the buzz had been building in the community: A new era was dawning on the world of man. But despite the growing consensus that something was imminent, there had been no agreement as to the nature of the event they all awaited. Whether it was her own proclivities, or simple luck, Brigitta’s gaze was drawn to South America, to the primal temples that sprouted from the jungles and ascended to the stars. Powerful magic had been performed there, once. Magic with the power over life and death.

And Brigitta was determined to see magic performed there again. _Her_ magic.​* * *
[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-goon.jpg[/imagel]It was just a job to Teddy Carlyle. Just a job: Watch the girl. Protect the girl. Get his hands dirty so she didn’t have to. But still—South America?  Was the pay that good? Well, sure, she’d patched him up, and got him out of trouble with the law—more than once—but after hundreds of miles through lawless desert towns, through mosquito-infested jungle, over the mountains and down again… And the whole way, swallowin’ his pride, takin’ orders from weaker men—takin’ orders from a _girl_—he had to ask himself why he was still stickin’ around.

Just a job?

Right.​* * *

[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-haskins.jpg[/imagel]Colour Sergeant John Haskins gripped the machete tightly, while his other hand sought for the smooth, reassuring touch of his rifle stock. Though he certainly didn’t look it, he’d seen more travel than most of the other men put together—and he was starting to feel it. _I should have stayed in retirement,_ he thought. But the pay was good, and Ms. Nielson showed a trust in his experience and abilities that, he had to admit, he’d been missing. He was fit enough to lead these men—Yanks though they may be—and fit enough yet to keep the girl out of trouble.

Haskins stepped out of the jungle and headed into the valley. “Come on then, lads.”

He was paid to lead.

And confident they would follow.​* * *

[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-joshua.jpg[/imagel]Joshua Hambrick stepped into the clearing and snapped his spyglass up for a better look at the valley. 

“Smoke,” he grumbled.

Natives? Souls to save? Maybe.

But he was beginning to think he’d have his hands full, just counting present company.​* * *

[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-sutton.jpg[/imagel]Rawley tugged lightly at Joshua. “Let’s have a look, padre.”

Rawley scanned the valley for moment, scribbled in his journal, scanned, and scribbled some more. He handed the telescope back to Joshua.

More scribbling.

“There ya go,” Rawley said, grinning. “Not bad, not bad. What do you think?” 

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]

Joshua glanced down and grunted.

_Almost sounded like approval_, Rawley thought.​* * *

[imagel]http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/m-brown.jpg[/imagel]William T. Brown stopped in mid-sentence and hitched at his holsters, annoyed.

“I thought you were along to chronicle my exploits, Sutton. Did you hear a word I just said?”

“Well,” said Rawley, “We’re well beyond tales of gamblers and gunfighters now, don’t you think? I mean, you’re hardly unique among this crew… I mean, we’re all just hired guns at this point.”

Brown’s moustache bristled.

“Hey, now, story’s not done yet,” Rawley said. “_Impress me._”

Brown pushed past and headed into the valley.

“You bet your ass I will.”​* * *


“Our destination is down there, gentlemen, somewhere in that valley,” Brigitta said. “I doubt we’ll see it from here, but there’ll be no mistaking it once we find it. A temple, shaped like a giant snake.”

“Pagans,” huffed Joshua.

Brigitta glared. “Don’t dismiss what you don’t understand, Mr. Hambrick, and don’t insult the spirits of this place. Neither bullets nor bibles will save you, then.”

“Really? Why’d you bring us along, then?” Brown asked.

“Because I’m not certain we’ll be alone in that valley. If you lot hadn’t gotten us in that trouble in Mexico, we’d be two weeks ahead of any-- ‘competitive interests’—by now.” Brigitta frowned. “At the very least, we’ll have locals to be wary of. I’d prefer to avoid hostility if at all possible, but if not… well, that’s what you men are for.”

“Let’s get on with it, then.”

The group plunged into the valley, and the jungle eagerly swallowed them up.​


Character sheets for this adventure are available for viewing here:
http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/SL-charsheets.pdf

The dice server can be found here:
http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html

Alternate Dice Server (you will have to email the link):
http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py


----------



## nakia (Aug 4, 2005)

Teddy takes off his newsboy hat and wipes his forehead with a massive, catchers-mit hand.  He'd done some work in the developing subway, fitting pipe amidst water and rats.  It had been hot and steamy in those tunnels, but nothing like this.  This heat was something else, something almost alive.

He lifts some overhanging vines out of Brigitte's way, then falls back in line just behind her.

God, he wanted a beer.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 4, 2005)

Bill shakes his head more to himself than anybody else.

_What the hell was I thinking when I agreed to this?_

Texas is feeling far, far away...


----------



## ragboy (Aug 4, 2005)

Rawley wonders again why he returned to this place. The jungle had almost killed him once. Maybe that's the reason he's back. He spits on the ground and grins at the back of his 'employer.'

"So, Bill," he calls, hurrying to catch up. "Tell me what you _thought_ you said to that pretty little señorita back in Juárez?"


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 5, 2005)

_"I thought we agreed to put that behind us!"_


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2005)

Haskins rapsy voice calls out again for the group to keep ranks and keep up. 

"Hurry it up back there. I want no lollygaggers back there, Rawley and Brown. Don't mind this heat either. Back when I was in in the Punjab, now that was heat. Boil the water right in your pouch it would. Ah, now that was a trek! Of the 158 men in the unit that left port, we lost 20 to the heat, 5 to tigers, 12 to blood parasites, 3 to jungle madness and 60 to Pashtun spears. And that was on the way _there_!. Haven't had that much fun in years. Come on then, only 8 more miles to camp. You lads can keep up with the lady here can't ya?"

The worn sergeant turns and pushes on through the dense brush, still chuckling over past exploits.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 5, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> _"I thought we agreed to put that behind us!"_




GM note: I use a different color scheme for viewing; please limit yourselves to black or red. I can't see yellow at all.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Bill said:
			
		

> _"I thought we agreed to put that behind us!"_




"Sure, sure," Rawley says, stumbling a bit over the rocky scrabble and occasional vine. "But, it sure would make a great chapter in your memoirs." 



			
				HASKINS said:
			
		

> I want no lollygaggers back there, Rawley and Brown.




"Alright you damn limey," the newspaperman says under his breath. 

"Come on, Brindle," he adds, tugging on his horse's lead.

[OOC: Where are we on the map?]

Edit: Added the horse...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 5, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Alright you damn limey," the newspaperman says under his breath. "Wish I had my damn horse."




I wasn't specific on this point, but I assume, that although with some difficulty, you have managed to get your horses this far. At the moment, however-- and as it has been for much of the recent journey-- you may have to dismount and lead them.



> [OOC: Where are we on the map?]




The group comes on the valley from the north, heading south. You have a vista view of the river valley, and you'll soon have to decide whether you want to try to find passage down from the higher eastern side, where the rivers form a marsh; or from the lowland western side.

Either way will mean a difficult scramble down into the valley. Barring some other decision factor other than finding the easiest way down, someone with Survival may be able to pick out the better path from up here. For safety's sake, it will require Ride checks to ride down and Handle Animal to lead a horse down.


----------



## nakia (Aug 5, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Hurry it up back there. I want no lollygaggers back there, Rawley and Brown.




Teddy looks back at the newspaperman and the cowboy, then up to the British solider.  His Irish blood heats up a bit.  It was one thing taking orders from a woman.  He owed her and she paid him, so that was that.  It was another taking orders from a damn proddy Brit.  

I'm all for someone making a Survial role to find the easiest way into the valley.  Teddy has no mount or animals, so he's good on that front.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 5, 2005)

Bill drinks a swig from his canteen and lingers a minute or so just "taking in the scene." Once he's satisfied that he has irritated Haskins enough, he will mosey on down the trail, riding his horse.

"_Right._"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane [color=red said:
			
		

> Either way will mean a difficult scramble down into the valley. Barring some other decision factor other than finding the easiest way down, someone with Survival may be able to pick out the better path from up here. For safety's sake, it will require Ride checks to ride down and Handle Animal to lead a horse down.[/color]





Haskins calls a halt to the groups progress and barks out a name: "Hambrick!" As the young man ascends the small knoll overlooking the valley to join the sergeant, Haskins says "We need to game plan a safe way down for the horses and less experianced travellers. What do you think of going down that ridge there" as he gestures with his finger.


Either of us can make the Survival check, most likely Joshua with John aiding his roll. In any case a cooperative effort to find alternate routes.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 6, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Either of us can make the Survival check, most likely Joshua with John aiding his roll. In any case a cooperative effort to find alternate routes.




_We don't want to get too far ahead of Brigitta, since Old One hasn't had a chance to post yet._

Joshua can tell from the completely dumbfounded look on Haskins' face that the decision may rest on his shoulders.

Joshua thumbs through his Bible and it falls open to Jeremiah 6:16. He's not sure whether that's a good sign or a bad sign--but he reckons if he was going to build a temple, he wouldn't build it in a swamp.

But then, he's not a dirt-worshipping pagan, neither.

Still... should probably head down on the west side.


----------



## Old One (Aug 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta's plain face twitchs briefly into a grimace as she reaches up to push her long hair from her face and then sighs.

'Hmph,'  she thinks to herself, 'the dead are so much easier to deal with...no complaining, showing off or manly need to prove themselves.  I hope I haven't erred in collecting this bunch...the near disaster in Mexico has me re-considering.'

Her dark eyes sweep over the sweating quintent...gauging each for strengths and weaknesses.  Haskins seemed competent and handled himself with practiced ease, but he was acting as if he was still on the parade ground.  That could be a problem with the headstrong Americans.  Although Hambrick and Sutton claimed military service, responsiveness to command clearly hadn't imprinted.  

Her gaze lingers on Brown for a few moments.  The lanky Texan carries himself with surety and even reflects a rough frontier charm, but he is unpredictable...perhaps even dangerous.  

She ducks under Teddy's huge arm as he clears a path amidst the clinging vines.  She favors him with a quick smile and bat of her eyes.  She grins inwardly as he blushes slightly and looks away.  'Ahh...Dear Teddy...at least I can count on him,' she muses.

She notes the others bunching up ahead of her and catches some barbed quips being traded.  She steps up to a slight break in the trail and sess the ground drop away steeply ahead of them.  She shivers imperceptibley as supernatural tingle runs up her spin.

She notes the angle of the sun and clears her throat, "Gentlemen, daylight is on the wane.  Perhaps we should cease our banter and find a way into the valley whilst we still have light.  Sergeant Haskins, would you be so kind as to lead on or shall one of the Americans take his turn at the head of the column?"

She notes the irritated set of the British ex-soldier's face as she suggets his replacement.  'Pride...a good thing to remember...a good thing indeed.'

She dips her head, sending a wave of black hair cascading over her face to hide her brief smile.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> "Gentlemen, daylight is on the wane.  Perhaps we should cease our banter and find a way into the valley whilst we still have light.  Sergeant Haskins, would you be so kind as to lead on or shall one of the Americans take his turn at the head of the column?"




Haskins: "Ah, Ms. Nielson, here you are. Mr. Hambrick and I were discussing the best route to decend by. Perhaps from this vantage point you could find a landmark or two that would direct us towards your goal?"


----------



## Old One (Aug 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins: "Ah, Ms. Nielson, here you are. Mr. Hambrick and I were discussing the best route to decend by. Perhaps from this vantage point you could find a landmark or two that would direct us towards your goal?"




Brigitta nods and shifts her worn leather writing satchel from her left hip to left thigh.  Her slender fingers dip carefully into the bag and pull forth a delicate parchment.  She shades her face with one hand and studies the faint symbols on the map.  She looks up and tries to match symbols to salient landmarks.

Sweat beads on her back as she realizes everyone is looking at her...


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 6, 2005)

"_If there are others down there - as you suggest - they must have a way out of the area. Comanche often use hidden trails_," Bill suggests.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta shades her face with one hand and studies the faint symbols on the map.  She looks up and tries to match symbols to salient landmarks.




Brigitta has many reasons to be confident that she has led her expedition to the right place, but her 'map' is little more than a rubbing from a shard of pottery (carefully 'aged' by Brigitta to legitimize her expedition to her backers and her current companions). The images from the shard show Kulkulkan, dragon-king of the serpent people, departing the valley of his worshippers and returning to the clouds through a shining gate. It also shows the general topology of the valley, but that will be of little help in locating the temple within.

If she had the original shard, or if she had had more time with the stolen rutters, or the translations of Fra Diego de Landa, she might have been able to reinforce her instincts with more concrete science. 

Instincts, the shard map, the Spanish rutters, Fra de Landa's linguistic translations, the culminations of centuries of myth, and the stars... the stars. Brigitta is willing to bull forward on this evidence alone. The question is: Will she be able to keep her expedition together?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 8, 2005)

Folks, please reserve red for OOC comments (and the GM).


----------



## Old One (Aug 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta wavers mentally for a few moments and then clears her throat.

_"This is the place, gentlemen.  Unfortunately, the overgrowth below masks our exact destination, so we may have some searching ahead of us.  I trust those experienced in such things can find us a way down to the valley floor.  I would, however, prefer to skirt the swamp for the time being...they tend to be...unhealthy."_

She closes her eyes briefly, letting all of the clues and images swirl for a few heartbeats before re-ordering them to her best guess.

[She wants to make in INT check (or other appropriate knowledge check) as to her best guess for a starting point in the valley floor]

She points to the dense jungle below.

_"That, gentlemen, is where we begin our search.  As mentioned before...there may be others below.  I would greatly prefer any hostilities be avoided if possible...at leat until we know what we are dealing with." She pauses for a moment and looks meaningfully at Bill.  "Is that understood, Mr. Brown?"_ 

Without waiting for an answer, she continues, _"That said, if we are attacked outright, let us not hesitate to defend ourselves!"_

_"Mr. Haskins, lead on, if you please..."_

As the others turn towards the valley, she quickly pulls her Webley Bulldog, cracks it open and checks her cartridge load...just to be sure.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [She wants to make in INT check (or other appropriate knowledge check) as to her best guess for a starting point in the valley floor]




If you wanted to be completely logical about it, you could start at the marsh and follow the river west. You don't really know how far west you'll have to search but the limits of your map (and Rawley's scribblings) seem reasonable.

On the other hand, heading down on the west side and tracking back towards the marsh keeps you out of the immediate danger of the marsh, but if you descend down at the wrong spot in the valley (that is, actually descend east of the temple) then you risk missing the temple entirely before you head towards the marsh.

Regardless, someone with the Track feat will be of great help, once down in the valley, in perhaps picking out old (or new?) trails that may give some clue of past (or present?) temple traffic.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 8, 2005)

Wiping the sweat from his brow with the back of his arm, Bill shakes his head. _“I think you’ve got the wrong impression of me, mam. I’m not cross with anybody. I reckon as long as we’re all being polite it will stay that way too.”_


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 8, 2005)

Hambrick closes his Bible, re-wraps it in its wax-coated protective cloth, and shoves it back into his saddlebag.
"All right--let me see what y'all got."
He looks at the journalist's drawing, the shard "map", the others' faces, and finally through his telescope.
"Lord, help me," he prays silently and also thinks "These aren't like the hills back home."
He turns to the others--"I say we take the west side.  I don't like marshes and would prefer to ride as far as possible.  We should be able to pick our way back through to that so-called temple."
[He will use appropriate Survival & Spot checks, Track feat, and aid if available to find the best route.]


----------



## ragboy (Aug 8, 2005)

"She doesn't know where we're going?" Rawley murmurs to his horse. He pulls off his hat and wipes his forehead with a dirty rag. "Hope there's a story at the end of this, Brindle."

(OOC: Sorry, Rawley has no skills in this area).


----------



## nakia (Aug 8, 2005)

While everyone is stopped, Teddy sets his duffle down on the ground.  He'll rumage through it a bit (you can see he brought his tools), then pull out a canteen and some jerky.  He'll take a swig from the canteen then offer some to Brigitta.

"So, uh, which way are we headed?"

No skills in this area for me, either.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd like you all to use the dice server for these upcoming rolls. Use " [Your Name] Enters the Valley" as your subject line, and mail me just the d20 roll (no modifiers). 

In the box that says, "The entire roll can be repeated, how many times?" select "2." The first roll will be your Ride or Handle Animal check (if you have a horse); the second roll will be your Spot check.

http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html

If you don't have a horse, you need only send me a single roll.

If you have Survival, you need to send me a third d20 roll.

You might want to bookmark the dice server as I am bound to ask you to use it again.


Wulf


----------



## Old One (Aug 9, 2005)

[rolled and sent]

Brigitta takes a deep breath, trying to still the rising sense of danger and possibility, and starts down into the valley.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2005)

Haskins was the first to begin the descent into the valley, sitting his horse confidently despite the dark, steep, and occasionally slippery path. His eyes scanned the canopy for danger.

Brigitta waited a moment to give Haskins and his horse enough room to maneuver, then she stepped after them. Like Haskins, her eyes were focused on the canopy-- though they dipped, distractedly, too often to her notes.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 9, 2005)

I cannot get to that site from work to roll dice, Wulf. Please just roll for me.


----------



## nakia (Aug 9, 2005)

Rolled and sent (just one roll, for the Spot check)

Teddy deliberates for the moment between the shotgun and the bat, then decides that he can still club with the gun, but can't shoot with the bat.  He puts the bat back in the duffel, throws the bag over his shoulder, and follows closely behind Brigitta.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2005)

Haskins turns his head to the side and says "Ms. Nielson, does your little map indicate whether there are any natives living in this valley?"

OOC: I wanted to keep an eye out for any signs of human activity in the valley: cleared land, smoke etc.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 9, 2005)

[Rolled and sent]
T. Rawley eases Brindle down the trail, peering into the surround brush. 
"Easy now," he coos to his horse. "There'll be some nice grass for you down there, boy."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I wanted to keep an eye out for any signs of human activity in the valley: cleared land, smoke etc.




FYI-- I understand your intent. My comment that you had your eyes on the canopy was an interpretation of your average Spot check and your horrible Survival check. Something is distracting you from helping Joshua pick out a trail (you didn't even hit DC10 to Aid Another) so I interpreted that as Haskins focusing on his Ride and Spot.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> FYI-- I understand your intent. My comment that you had your eyes on the canopy was an interpretation of your average Spot check and your horrible Survival check. Something is distracting you from helping Joshua pick out a trail (you didn't even hit DC10 to Aid Another) so I interpreted that as Haskins focusing on his Ride and Spot.




OOC:OK. Sounds reasonable to me. I will read more into your replies


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2005)

_We all await solomoncane's (Joshua Hambrick's) rolls._


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry--I can't seem to get the roller working either.     Wulf--could you roll for me; I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua Hambrick rode to the front of the group and led the descent into the valley. Confident that the rest of the group was watching for danger, he focused on the ground, searching for signs of a trail that might lead them to the temple. 

Focused as he was, he couldn't turn off years of training, and as they made their way closer and closer to the river, his focus shifted more and more away from tracking and more toward the oppressive sense of danger all around.

Joshua was not alone. The whole group could feel it. The going was slow, and it seemed to everyone that the gathering shadows were threatening to smother them all. Their eagerness to reach the riverbanks, where they could break into the sunlight again, grew almost to desperation.

Joshua had almost forgotten entirely about tracking when he suddenly pulled up short and brought the whole group to a halt. They'd finally reached the river, and Joshua's horse had nearly trodden on a very deep, very fresh print just inside the edge of the treeline.

Joshua called Haskins to the front. "Lookit this print," he said. "Reminds me of a mountain lion."

Haskins studied the print. "I'm not familiar with your mountain lions, but it's a big cat, for sure. Where's it lead?"

Joshua stood up and tried to follow the print. The prints headed along the treeline, away from the base of a large tree-- then vanished.

"Did it jump?" 

"No," Joshua declared, studying the print. "I don't think so. The print's no deeper here, see?" 

"Well, it didn't just take two steps and vanish. Follow along a bit, I'll keep an eye out."

Joshua was perplexed, but he slowly followed the treeline. He picked up the trail again about 30 yards away: near another large tree, heading into the jungle. He could barely make out a game path heading into the jungle.

"Well, here's the print again..." he said. Joshua rubbed his chin.

"See?" Haskins said. "He jumped."

"Guess so," Joshua said.

_No cat on God's earth jumps ninety feet,_ he thought.

"Shall we follow this trail, or should I keep looking for signs of the temple?"


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 10, 2005)

Bill eyes the trees suspiciously wondering if this 'cat' might be wandering overhead. _"Whatever it is, it's big and this is its home. I don't see what following it will do for us. I think we'd be better off focusing on the objective."_


----------



## ragboy (Aug 10, 2005)

T. Rawley dismounts at the river's edge so his horse can drink. Holding the reins, he slides his pistol out of his saddlebag, checks the load and puts it into his holster. He rolls a cigarette and lights it.

"Shouldn't we be looking for a temple?" he calls to the group. "Not sure if tracking down a jaguar's going to get us where we want to be."

He takes a long drag and looks out across the river. 

"Hey Padre," he says, "How fresh _are_ those tracks? We may have a problem if it gets after our horses."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2005)

"I believe this is Ms. Nielson's decision" says Haskins. "Whatever we do the cat will be a factor. Our search for the temple focuses on following the river. Jungle cats, tigers at least, are never far from water. Let's hope that the cats of these jungles are solitary at least. Wherever we go we need some eyes and ears in back, volunteer?"

With that he unfastens his bayonette and fixes it upon his Martini-Henri.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 10, 2005)

"Seems to me," T. Rawley says, "that if that cat is heading into the woods and we're following the river, we probably won't have a problem until it gets dark. Which direction was the cat headin'?"


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua says, "I'm not sure where that cat is, but I think its close.  I've never seen a cat that could do this kind of thing.
To all of you I say fear not, for the the psalmist teaches 'Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder: the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet.' David was brave and found favor with the Lord, but he also kept his sling handy..."
Joshua pulls one of his revolvers out of its holster.  He loads a sixth round into the empty chamber that the hammer usually rests upon.  He decides to hold the weapon with his hand as he rides.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With that he unfastens his bayonette and fixes it upon his Martini-Henri.




This is the sort of comment that makes a rat bastard giggle with glee.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 10, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Joshua says, "I'm not sure where that cat is, but I think its close. I've never seen a cat that could do this kind of thing.





T. Rawley spits smoke and flicks his cigarette into the river. 

"So, aside from help from the Almighty and Mr. Colt: Do you know which way the cat was traveling? Is it traveling the same direction as us, or some other way?"


----------



## Old One (Aug 10, 2005)

*Brigitta*

_"Forewarned is forearmed, gentleman.  Thanks to our scouts for noting the possible danger.  Let us keep a watch on the underbrush, but push ahead before daylight completely fails us."_

The thought of a giant jungle cat leaping out of the trees makes her distinctly uncomfortable.  She slides her Webley from its holster and grips it tightly.

_"Perhaps the horses will warn us of possible danger before it gets too close."_

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Perhaps the horses will warn us of possible danger before it gets too close."_




A ha. Trotting out the old, "My horse gets a Spot check, too!" defense.

*****

Joshua studies the game trail for a moment; he's not eager to be the bearer of bad news.

"Unfortunately I think our path takes us towards the cat. Look here," he says, scuffing away a clump of moss with his boot. "Paving stone. Humans used this trail before the cat did."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Forewarned is forearmed, gentleman.  Thanks to our scouts for noting the possible danger.  Let us keep a watch on the underbrush, but push ahead before daylight completely fails us."_
> 
> The thought of a giant jungle cat leaping out of the trees makes her distinctly uncomfortable.  She slides her Webley from its holster and grips it tightly.
> 
> ...



Haskins:
"Pardon me, Ms. Nielson, but cats can climb and are fond of dropping onto their prey from trees. And since our specimen seems to be an awfully good jumper, I would be more worried about the canopy above us than the underbrush."

And with that, Haskins gives a hitch to his horse to follow Hambrick's lead, whisting the tune of "A Modern Major General"


----------



## ragboy (Aug 10, 2005)

T. Rawley shrugs, spits, and mounts up. Pulling the horse around in a tight circle, he falls in line with the others. 

"Ma'am?" he asks Brigitta. "You want to ride Brindle? I can walk him for you if you're not used to horses."

To Haskins: "Hell, if that cat wants to take a chunk out of you, you ain't going to see him coming either way."


----------



## Old One (Aug 11, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins:
> "Pardon me, Ms. Nielson, but cats can climb and are fond of dropping onto their prey from trees. And since our specimen seems to be an awfully good jumper, I would be more worried about the canopy above us than the underbrush."
> 
> And with that, Haskins gives a hitch to his horse to follow Hambrick's lead, whisting the tune of "A Modern Major General"




Brigitta turns even paler, if that is possible and shifts the heavy revolver a bit.

_"These things are a bit outside of my experience...giant jumping cats and such.  I trust your quick reflexes and trained wilderness sense to keep us out of danger.  But do we detour to hunt down an unknown quantity or pursue our original goal?"_

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 11, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley shrugs, spits, and mounts up. Pulling the horse around in a tight circle, he falls in line with the others.
> 
> "Ma'am?" he asks Brigitta. "You want to ride Brindle? I can walk him for you if you're not used to horses."
> 
> To Haskins: "Hell, if that cat wants to take a chunk out of you, you ain't going to see him coming either way."




Brigitta favors Rawley with a wane, but geniune, smile.

_"I have some experience with equines, Mr. Sutton, although said experience does not extend to your frontier-type saddles.  However, I would prefer to keep my feet firmly on the ground for the time being."_

She leaves unsaid her thought that the horses might be the first target of a big predator.  She glances around for Teddy and falls in next to his reassuring bulk.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> A ha. Trotting out the old, "My horse gets a Spot check, too!" defense.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...




Haskins:
"Man leads to Man. This old path was made by Man, and ought to lead us to something involving Man. With luck it will be Ms. Nielson's temple. As for the cat, well as Mr. Hambrick said, we will all keep our slings handy. Lead on Mr. Hambrick, I will cover you on point"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 11, 2005)

There were wide stretches where Joshua lost the trail entirely, but while the rest of the group waited, nervously watching the jungle around them, Joshua was eventually able to pick up the trail again. 

http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/sound-1-2.wav

The group was moving east, more or less, still fairly close to the river. A bit of sunlight crept through the canopy.

Brigitta gasped and stopped suddenly.

She had seen something flash through the canopy-- long, resplendent green, and... sinuous.

http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/sound-1-1.wav


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 11, 2005)

"...lions and adders," mutters Hambrick.
More loudly he says, "following this trail is taking most of my concentration, I hope the rest of y'all are paying attention to the critters out there.  And Haskins, watch where you point that pig-sticker of yours--we're starting to bunch up a bit."


----------



## ragboy (Aug 11, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Brigitta gasped and stopped suddenly.




T. Rawley pulls his horse to a stop and follows her eyes, placing his hand on his holster. 

"What is it, Ma'am?"


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 11, 2005)

Bill rolls up his sleeves then reaches back and slides out his Winchester from beneath his saddlebags. Catching Hambrick's eye he nods.


----------



## nakia (Aug 11, 2005)

Gentlemen,  I'm out of town for my brother's wedding until Sunday.  

Teddy is obviously nervous with all this cat business and the jungle in general -- he's a city guy.  He sticks close to Brigitta, grips his shotgun tightly, and will defer to her decisions in terms of where to go, who or what to shoot at, and when to do it.

Teddy will be more decisive when I return.  Have fun!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 11, 2005)

Quick side note: It seems I'm going to be a lot more free to post than most of you guys. I don't want that to frustrate anybody. Generally speaking, unless I'm answering a question directly asked, I'll wait until I have at least 3 responses before adding any kind of "addendum" to my posts; and I'll never add any addendum after a post that is begging for a unanimous reply-- as this next one will:

The jungle suddenly gave way, and Joshua found himself standing on a wide clearing near the river. The rest of the group gathered around while Joshua stooped low, traveling in wider circles, searching for the trail. He paused for a moment on the other side of the clearing, near the trees-- but not _too_ near.

Finally, he rejoined the group. Tipping back his hat, he presented them their options:

"The path splits here. And... the paving stones clearly headed to the river. Must have been a bridge at one time. But there's also a path heading into the trees on the other side. I'm not sure what it means, but we're going to have to decide whether we want to cross the river and follow the old road south, or follow this newer, cruder path east."

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 11, 2005)

Totally innocent, unrelated question for the lurkers reading along:

Anybody know where I can find a 3.5 pirhana swarm template?


----------



## BryonD (Aug 11, 2005)

check your email


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2005)

How wide is the river at this point?

How fast is the current?

Could horses cross?

I'll send some rolls your way for whatever you need


----------



## ragboy (Aug 11, 2005)

Hambrick said:
			
		

> "The path splits here. And... the paving stones clearly headed to the river. Must have been a bridge at one time. But there's also a path heading into the trees on the other side. I'm not sure what it means, but we're going to have to decide whether we want to cross the river and follow the old road south, or follow this newer, cruder path east."




"Does the river look passable there?" T. Rawley asks. "We could probably swim okay on our horses, but those afoot will have problems." 

After thinking a moment: "If it was a bridge that's out, that trail may lead to a more passable ford."

OOC: Where did we actually come down into the valley? West side? I remember talk about staying away from the marsh, but I'm not sure if I got where we actually are...(sorry for the non-red...work browser is kinda dumb.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 11, 2005)

How wide is the river at this point? *Not too wide.*

How fast is the current? * Not too fast.*

Could horses cross? *They could swim, with some coaxing, and I make no promises that they're going to like it.*



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> Where did we actually come down into the valley? West side?




Yes, on the west side. You are heading west-east, up the river, up the valley, towards the marsh.

No sneaky peeking into your copy of the adventure, details are "fluid."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Does the river look passable there?" T. Rawley asks. "We could probably swim okay on our horses, but those afoot will have problems."
> 
> After thinking a moment: "If it was a bridge that's out, that trail may lead to a more passable ford."
> 
> OOC: Where did we actually come down into the valley? West side? I remember talk about staying away from the marsh, but I'm not sure if I got where we actually are...(sorry for the non-red...work browser is kinda dumb.




Haskins:
"My gut says to follow the old path across the river. Old paths are the surest and usually fastest route to your destination, though they are prone to more dangers. But I must agree with Mr. Sutton. If we we all on horse this might be a place to cross, but with some on foot, I think we need to follow the jungle path. Although we could cross two at a time and send back two horses and a rider to ferry the others across, or double up, not Mr. Carlyle obviously."

How many horses do we have? I'm thinking 4, Me, Sutton, Hambrick, and Brown, right?


----------



## ragboy (Aug 11, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Yes, on the west side. You are heading west-east, up the river, up the valley, towards the marsh.
> 
> No sneaky peeking into your copy of the adventure, details are "fluid."




OOC: You besmirch my honor, Sir! Name the time, place and your seconds! 

Seriously (gotta stop reading Dumas 'til 3am)... I thought we might have gone down the East side and got distracted by the road and are heading _into_ the marsh. I was going to mention that since everyone had specifically said that the marsh would be bad.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 11, 2005)

T. Rawley rolls another cigarette and lights it, saying around his first exhale, "I was going to suggest that we cross double, or a couple of us could ride up that new trail a ways and see if we can get an idea where it leads."

OOC: Assuming that the newer path is visible to all of us at the moment, does it look constricted? Meaning, that if we all got in there, we'd be single file and closed in by brush the whole way?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 12, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming that the newer path is visible to all of us at the moment, does it look constricted? Meaning, that if we all got in there, we'd be single file and closed in by brush the whole way?




The jungle path looks like a game trail. It would indeed by single file most of the way.

To answer the other question, to my knowledge only Brigitta and Teddy don't have horses (not that the option wasn't made available to them).


----------



## Old One (Aug 12, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta chews on the ends of her hair for a few moments, frowning.

_"We are seeking an ancient temple and the old stone path might very well lead to such.  Traipsing off along what might be nothing more than a glorified animal path seems unwise, particularly if a certain great cat is lurking along it.  I am not confident in my ability to swim across a river, however gentle it may appear, but would be fine crossing on horseback."_

She closes her eyes for a moment, wishing she had taken Mr. Hambrick's advice on obtaining a mount earlier in their expedition, but she hadn't thought it proper that she should ride whilst Teddy walked alone.

_"I am willing to entertain alternatives, but I am for following the path and crossing the river with cautious haste."_

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 12, 2005)

*Brigitta [OOC]*

OOC: I will be offline for most of the next 2 days.  I will be able to check-in around mid-day today and then probably not until around midnight on Saturday.  Try not to get Brigitta killed while I am away !


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 12, 2005)

I will also be "otherwise engaged" until Sunday. Bachelor party!   

For the rest of you, although Brigitta is nominally the "leader" of this expedition, each and every one of you was hired for your counsel. 

The GM awaits a group consensus-- which could include, as Teddy has done, something along the lines of, "I follow where Brigitta leads."


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 12, 2005)

Hambrick: "Assuming this part of the river once had a bridge, it may well be deeper than it looks.  Then again, the river could have changed in those years, for better or worse.

Given the Fallen nature of Man after Adam, it could also be that these stones were laid by devious men bent on leading the unsuspecting into a trap.

I'd advise we look for a place where other people or animals might regularly ford the river.  I know the trail looks tight, but I'd rather be able to fight while we move than be helpless while crossing what might be a deep river."

[OOC: I'll be out of touch this weekend as well.  My opinion is to not cross the river here, but I'll go along with the group majority.]


----------



## ragboy (Aug 12, 2005)

T. Rawley flips his cigarette into the brush. 

"I agree with Hambrick," he says. "I've seen too many men, good horsemen mind, drown in river crossings."

To Hambrick: "I'd be happy to scout ahead with you, padre."


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 12, 2005)

_"I recon there is no harm in looking for an easier way across and we can always backtrack if needed."_


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 15, 2005)

Mutiny!


----------



## nakia (Aug 15, 2005)

"Brig wants to head to da river now, so dat's da way we should go.  I don't wanna head down no giant cat trail, either."


----------



## ragboy (Aug 15, 2005)

T. Rawley shakes his head and looks out across the slow moving river. 

"Well," he says. "Someone could go across with a rope and we could tie it up on both ends. Whoever has to swim can drag themselves across on that." 

He looks to Briggita. "I'll defer to the group, though I'm still against it. These rivers down here are crawling with snakes and worse things."

He gestures to the preacher: "We're all pretty well armed, and I'm sure the Padre has tangled with a cat or two on his travels. I don't expect that it'll be a problem."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2005)

While the discussion is ongoing, Haskins will cut a stout sapling, as loong as he can find, and start wading on foot into the river at the crossing, probing ahead with the pole to test the depth and current to gauge how effecatious the crossing would be for man or horse.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> While the discussion is ongoing, Haskins will cut a stout sapling, as loong as he can find, and start wading on foot into the river at the crossing, probing ahead with the pole to test the depth and current to gauge how effecatious the crossing would be for man or horse.




Let's break this down so we can move along.

The river is deep and the current not what one would describe as "strong." Nevertheless the horses will have to make a DC10 Swim check. Because the horses are not trained swimmers, they cannot take 10.

A rider can make a Ride or Handle Animal skill check (DC10) to urge the horse forward, and if this succeeds, the horse will get +2 to his check.

A horse that is moderately encumbered (231-459 lbs.) takes a -6 penalty to its Swim check. (I don't think any horse would be heavily encumbered, but that's a -12 penalty.)

If you fail by 4 or less, you make no forward progress.

If you fail by 5 or more, you go under.


----------



## nakia (Aug 15, 2005)

Can those without horses just take 10 to swim across?  If so, that's what Teddy will do.  He'll volunteer to take a rope over to the other side as well.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 15, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Can those without horses just take 10 to swim across?  If so, that's what Teddy will do.  He'll volunteer to take a rope over to the other side as well.




If you don't have at least 1 rank in Swim, you cannot take 10. That doesn't mean you can't swim, it just means you can't take 10.

Taking a rope across is a fine idea and will pretty much insure that nobody is going to drown.

Horses, obviously, can't make any use of the rope.

How much rope will it require? Something a bit less than what you have.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2005)

Since we're in a jungle any nice stout vines we can use to supplement our meager rope supply?

Haskins is willing to tie the rope around him and swim across. Let Teddy hold the other end.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 16, 2005)

"Haskins," T. Rawley says, urging Brindle to the water's edge. "Why don't you let me take the rope across. You'll have to strip down and the whole group will be more vulnerable without you manning that hand-cannon." 

OOC: If no one objects, Rawley will grab one end of the rope and lead his horse into the water. And I think 'a bit less than what you have' is a roundabout way of saying we have just enough...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Haskins," T. Rawley says, urging Brindle to the water's edge. "Why don't you let me take the rope across. You'll have to strip down and the whole group will be more vulnerable without you manning that hand-cannon."
> 
> OOC: If no one objects, Rawley will grab one end of the rope and lead his horse into the water. And I think 'a bit less than what you have' is a roundabout way of saying we have just enough...





Haskins: "Alright there Sutton. Lay on."
And Haskins sights the river for any crocs, cats or other peril, Martini-Henry unslung and at the ready.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: If no one objects, Rawley will grab one end of the rope and lead his horse into the water.




If you can, send me a Swim check for your horse and a Ride or Handle Animal check for yourself.

As always, make sure you put your character name in the subject line. The dice server doesn't give me any information about who's sending me rolls!

If the server isn't working for you, let me know.

The link to the dice server is at the bottom of the first post (and will remain there...)


----------



## nakia (Aug 16, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Since we're in a jungle any nice stout vines we can use to supplement our meager rope supply?
> 
> Haskins is willing to tie the rope around him and swim across. Let Teddy hold the other end.




Sounds like a plan.  Teddy will anchor the rope while Haskins and his swim ranks head across


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan.  Teddy will anchor the rope while Haskins and his swim ranks head across




I believe at this point the plan is for Rawley to swim across on horseback.

I'm simply waiting for the necessary rolls (Swim, followed by either Ride or Handle Animal).


Wulf


----------



## ragboy (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC: Rolls sent

T. Rawley grabs the end of the rope and walks Brindle into the water. 

"Easy boy," he says. "Just like crossing the Trinity." 

As the horse begins to swim, he keeps a roving eye up and down stream and along the far bank. 

OOC: Forgot to ask, what's the far bank look like? Brush and stuff?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

Rawley tugged at Brindle, easing the skittish horse into the river. Brindle resisted at first, then suddenly plunged ahead into the river and started swimming for the other side. 

The group watched and waited nervously until both horse and rider were safe on the other bank.

Rawley gave a tug on the rope and it snapped taut. It was just long enough to reach, but only if they secured it to the banks with tent spikes. Even with both coils of rope tied together, there was no way it would reach to the trees on either side.

The knotted rope bobbed in the center of the river, cutting a V into the current.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

[OOC: Sorry I lost track of story--is the rope for those w/o horses or can those of us on horseback use it as a guide when crossing (circumstance modifier?)? Note: I still can't send rolls.]

Hambrick secures his possessions and prepares to cross. ("...would that I were Moses," he thought to himself.)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sorry I lost track of story--is the rope for those w/o horses or can those of us on horseback use it as a guide when crossing (circumstance modifier?)? Note: I still can't send rolls.]




The rope won't be of any use to the horses, or to anyone who wants to ride their horse across.

If you are swimming across on your own, the rope will keep you from having to roll to cross. It will allow you to "Take 10" and-- barring anything unexpected-- simply cross.



> Hambrick secures his possessions and prepares to cross. ("...would that I were Moses," he thought to himself.)




Hey, don't sell yourself short. Shoot for Moses and you still get muddy feet. Shoot for _Jesus_, man. Now _that's_ a smooth crossing.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If you are swimming across on your own, the rope will keep you from having to roll to cross. It will allow you to "Take 10" and-- barring anything unexpected-- simply cross.




OOC: Would it be possible to take 10 (using the rope) while leading the horse?


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Hey, don't sell yourself short. Shoot for Moses and you still get muddy feet. Shoot for _Jesus_, man. Now _that's_ a smooth crossing.




OOC: I should have known better.  I'm as embarrassed as Peter was when he lost faith and got dunked.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> OOC: Would it be possible to take 10 (using the rope) while leading the horse?





No, you can't hold the rope and the reins at the same time.

Neither can you Ride the horse and hold the rope crossing at the same time, as it would put too much strain on the rope.

It will take a slightly higher DC to "Handle Animal" to get the horse crossing without you-- but once the horse is in the water, he's more likely to cross than to turn back. Your Handle Animal check overcomes the horse's reticence to cross and ensures that he understands your intent, in one check. 

Horses aren't stupid-- he'll cross if you get him started. Assuming he doesn't flat out refuse.

Or you can just Ride the horse across.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

"Well, if the cowboy-scribe can do it," says Hambrick, "then this old horse-scout will give it try--if the Good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise.  Besides, it would be better to have a couple of us riders on each side before the others cross."

Hambrick coaxes his horse into the river on the upsteam side of the rope and attempts to cross.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC: Well seeing how I have no ranks in Swim and cannot take 10, I guess I will just try and Ride across and hope for the best. As always, Wulf, just roll for me.

With a snap and a slight spurring, Bill rides across! _"Yah!"_


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Hambrick coaxes his horse into the river on the upsteam side of the rope and attempts to cross.




Please be more specific-- are you riding, swimming, what?

If you have access to the dice server, send me the rolls, and tell me in the subject line what the rolls are for.

If you don't have access, I will roll-- but I do need to know how you are trying to cross.





			
				Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Well seeing how I have no ranks in Swim and cannot take 10, I guess I will just try and Ride across and hope for the best. As always, Wulf, just roll for me.
> 
> With a snap and a slight spurring, Bill rides across! "Yah!"




Bill's horse leapt like the devil himself had jabbed his pitchfork into his flanks, and was halfway across the river before Bill even realized it. When the horse bolted out of the water on the far side, Bill rolled backwards out of the saddle and landed uncomfortably on the muddy riverbank.

[Horse rolled a 19, Bill rolled a 5.]


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

Hambrick is Riding the horse across the river.  Please, roll for me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Hambrick is Riding the horse across the river.  Please, roll for me.




Hambrick spurred his horse forward into the river. 

Halfway across the river, the horse whinnied loudly, but swam on with increased vigor and emerged forthwith on the opposite bank, nickering nervously.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 16, 2005)

"Easy, fella', " Hambrick says, calming his horse, "I didn't want to cross here either, but we're here to serve."  With a wry grin he says to the others, "If anyone wants to be baptised properly, I'd suggest another patch of river."


----------



## ragboy (Aug 16, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Rawley gave a tug on the rope and it snapped taut. It was just long enough to reach, but only if they secured it to the banks with tent spikes. Even with both coils of rope tied together, there was no way it would reach to the trees on either side.
> 
> The knotted rope bobbed in the center of the river, cutting a V into the current.





OOC: Is it possible for the horse to stand in the water? Or is the bank too deep here? If so, I'll stand Brindle in the water (still mounted) and tie the end of the rope to the saddle horn. Also, if it's possible for the horse to stand here, we can leave the tail end of the rope loose, since the swimmers can be dragged across if they get into trouble and we can retrieve the rope(s).


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2005)

Haskins:
"Mr. Carlyle, if you would place Ms. Nielson on my horse and lead her across. I shall cross last."


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 16, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Bill's horse leapt like the devil himself had jabbed his pitchfork into his flanks, and was halfway across the river before Bill even realized it. When the horse bolted out of the water on the far side, Bill rolled backwards out of the saddle and landed uncomfortably on the muddy riverbank.
> 
> [Horse rolled a 19, Bill rolled a 5.]




OOC: Heck, even with a roll of 5 Bill gets a 13.  

Sitting there in the mud, Bill spits and sheaks his head. _"I need a drink."_ 

Pulling himself to his feet he grabs his horse's reins and looks him in the eyes. _"Sometimes I'm glad it happened to you."_


----------



## ragboy (Aug 16, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it possible for the horse to stand in the water? Or is the bank too deep here? If so, I'll stand Brindle in the water (still mounted) and tie the end of the rope to the saddle horn. Also, if it's possible for the horse to stand here, we can leave the tail end of the rope loose, since the swimmers can be dragged across if they get into trouble and we can retrieve the rope(s).




OOC: Or not... Looks like that won't be needed...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Or not... Looks like that won't be needed...






Actually, nobody has crossed yet using the rope.

If this is what you want to do, you have the room on the bank, and enough slack in the rope, to make it work.

I will default and let those who have yet to cross decide whether they want the rope attached to the bank or to your horse-- as long as you are willing.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Heck, even with a roll of 5 Bill gets a 13.




Heh... I knew when I was writing that it would bug ya. GM's creative license-- seriously, get used to it! I'll use the odd roll to spice up the descriptions. 




> Pulling himself to his feet he grabs his horse's reins and looks him in the eyes. _"Sometimes I'm glad it happened to you."_




ROFL-- took me a second... but ROFL. I believe it's worth an action point. Make a note.


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins:
> "Mr. Carlyle, if you would place Ms. Nielson on my horse and lead her across. I shall cross last."




_"My thanks, Mr. Haskins...Teddy, if you would be so kind as to provide me with a leg up."_

Brigitta closes her eyes for a moment and tries not to let her nervousness reach the horse.  Not quite like the riding stables back in Vienna...

OOC: Brigitta does have a pretty decent Ride skill...do you need me to send along a roll?

OOC PS: For all of those who may be heading off to GENCON, I am green with envy !

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> OOC: Brigitta does have a pretty decent Ride skill...do you need me to send along a roll?




If you're able to use the dice server, I would prefer that you use it. 

I also need to know if you're riding astride or side-saddle, and if you're riding side-saddle, if you are facing upstream or downstream as you cross, and whether you are crossing upstream or downstream of the rope.

EDIT: I also need to know your preference for Rawley's plan-- do you want the rope attached to the bank or to his horse?


----------



## nakia (Aug 17, 2005)

"Here ya go, Brig."  Teddy lifts Brigitta into the saddle.  He'll wait for her to enter the river and get about halfway across before hauling himself across using the rope.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> EDIT: I also need to know your preference for Rawley's plan-- do you want the rope attached to the bank or to his horse?




"Hey Boss!" T. Rawley calls to Briggita. "I don't know if I trust this tent peg in a muddy bank arrangement."

He unties the rope from the pegs, remounts and leads his horse into the water. 

"I think Brindle will supply a better anchor." Then in Brindle's ear, "No offense, fatty." 

He ties the end of the rope to the horse's saddlehorn...

OOC: just to make it official...


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> ROFL-- took me a second... but ROFL. I believe it's worth an action point. Make a note.




OOC: Noted!


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If you're able to use the dice server, I would prefer that you use it.
> 
> I also need to know if you're riding astride or side-saddle, and if you're riding side-saddle, if you are facing upstream or downstream as you cross, and whether you are crossing upstream or downstream of the rope.
> 
> EDIT: I also need to know your preference for Rawley's plan-- do you want the rope attached to the bank or to his horse?




OOC: Roll Sent.  Riding astride...can't very well hack through the jungles in petticoats.  Crossing upstream of the rope would make sense, but I would much prefer it be tied to a saddle...not twigs

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Here ya go, Brig."  Teddy lifts Brigitta into the saddle.  He'll wait for her to enter the river and get about halfway across before hauling himself across using the rope.




_"Thanks, Teddy." _  She settles in behind Haskins and grips the ex-soldier's waist with something between non-chalance and a death-grip.

She peers around Haskins as T. Rawley shouts across the water, nods and calls back.

_"You are the expert in such things...but that seems like a sound idea!"_

She tries not to think too much about ticks and leeches as the water rises towards her knees.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Thanks, Teddy." _  She settles in behind Haskins




I understood from Haskins' post that you would be riding his horse across alone. If in fact that's the case (and Fenris will have to confirm) then we'll have to revise!

I got your Ride check just fine, btw.


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I understood from Haskins' post that you would be riding his horse across alone. If in fact that's the case (and Fenris will have to confirm) then we'll have to revise!
> 
> I got your Ride check just fine, btw.





OOC: Doh!  My bad...that is what I get for sped...er, speed reading.  Brigitta is a fairly accomplished rider (+7) and would feel fine going across on her own at a slow (Take 10) pace.  She wouldn't want to put anyone at risk leading her across.  Let me know if you want me to re-roll or roll again for Haskin's horse.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Haskins OOC: Either way is OK by me. My intent was for Brig to cross on her own on my horse, with Teddy in tow, while I stood guard. But I can as easily take her over riding double. Either way is good.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

> Haskins OOC: Either way is OK by me. My intent was for Brig to cross on her own on my horse, with Teddy in tow, while I stood guard. But I can as easily take her over riding double. Either way is good.




Pick one.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Thanks, Teddy." _  She settles in behind Haskins and grips the ex-soldier's waist with something between non-chalance and a death-grip.
> 
> She peers around Haskins as T. Rawley shouts across the water, nods and calls back.
> 
> ...




OOC:Lets go with this since Old One has written it up so nicely.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

Haskin's horse heaved chest-deep into the water. Their crossing was going smoothly, and Teddy eased himself into the water, trying not to white-knuckle the rope.

Rawley's horse Brindle stamped nervously, and a growing sense of unease seemed to spread to Joshua and Bill's horses. Bill's horse whinnied and dashed a bit farther up the bank before he could get a firm grip on the bridle to turn him around.

Joshua held his horse firmly and smoothed down his flanks to calm him.

"Hambrick!" Bill was pointing at Joshua's hand.

Joshua looked down. "What the...?" Joshua caught himself swearing. His hand was covered in blood.

Haskins was a little more than halfway across the river, and Teddy was up to his waist, when Rawley pointed at the water just behind Brigitta.

"Why is the water... boiling?"

And from the river, Haskins' horse made a sound that none of the men had ever heard before. 

It was a scream of sheer primal terror.






Rawley and Joshua need to send me a Handle Animal check in addition to anything else your characters might want to do right now. 

Bill, your horse is bolting, I just need you to tell me how you want to handle it: hold on (Ride check to swing into the saddle) or let him go.

Teddy, Brigitta, and Haskins will also need to tell me what they are doing.




Wulf


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Bill is too much a cowboy to let his horse get away so easily. Holding on he will pull himself up into the saddle.

_"Stupid, mangy horse! Somewhere there is a dog just waiting for me to put you down!"_


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Haskins calls across the river: "Haul that man in, NOW!" turning his head he says "Hold on tight" to Brigitta and spurs his horse forward.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

"Teddy!" T. Rawley yells. "Cut that rope and loop it around you. Now!"

To his horse: "Easy, now. We gotta get these people out of the water. 

OOC: Handle animal roll sent.


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins calls across the river: "Haul that man in, NOW!" turning his head he says "Hold on tight" to Brigitta and spurs his horse forward.




Brigitta tries (unsuccessfully) to stifle a scream and attempts to pull her legs up out of the water.  She also wraps her arms around Haskins and hangs on for dear life.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Aug 17, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Teddy!" T. Rawley yells. "Cut that rope and loop it around you. Now!"
> 
> To his horse: "Easy, now. We gotta get these people out of the water.
> 
> OOC: Handle animal roll sent.




"Mary, Mother, and Joseph!"

Teddy will quickly loop the rope around himself, then cut it with his machette.  He'll try to move forward, toward Brigitta and Haskins, while avoiding the "boiling" water.  He will do his best to make sure Brigitta gets to the other side.

OOC This may be a bad idea.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: I'm just glad to see you had something to cut with!


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Provided my HA roll was sufficient, T. Rawley's action will be to whirl Brindle and charge him up the bank far enough to drag Teddy out of the water. I'm assuming this will also be contingent on an initative order... If Brindle is running for his life, I'll cut the rope once Teddy is out of the water on our side.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

Haskins did his best to spur his horse forward, but was still a few yards shy of the bank when Haskins realized the horse was faltering.

From his vantage on the river bank, Joshua could tell that the horse couldn't carry both riders. The river began to boil and churn red, and the question wasn't so much whether the horse was going to make it or not, but whether it was going to be eaten alive before it drowned.

Meanwhile, Rawley whipped Brindle out of the river, and the horse was only too happy to comply. Teddy felt a short, sharp tug, and the rope snapped taut, hauling him over onto his back and under water.

Brigitta and Haskins both cried out as hungry teeth gnashed in an ever-growing frenzy around them.



Brigitta and Haskins need to tell me what their Plan B is, and back it up with the dice server. If you want to spend any Action Points, you'll need to send a separate d6 roll. They each take 3 points of damage this round.

Teddy makes a successful STR check, drops his machete, grips the rope, and holds his breath. He takes 3 points of non-lethal damage.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

"Hambrick! Bill!" T. Rawley calls. "Get those f****** horses under control and get some help to those guys out there!"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Haskins:
"I am sure you would prefer to keep your toes Ms. Nielson, so up you go, arms around my neck, now hold on tight" With that (and Old Ones consent), Haskins stands in the saddle, with Brigetta dangling from his neck at leaps towards the near shore.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: If Bill can get his horse under control, he'll throw a rope (using his new action point to help him look like the cool cowboy he is) to those in the river and use his saddle horn to loop it if they can grab it.

If not...ummm...was I able to get back in the saddle?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: If Bill can get his horse under control, he'll throw a rope




Branches clawed at his face and neck as he chased his horse into the jungle, but with a couple of practiced hops, Bill swung himself into the saddle and got his horse under control.

He whipped his horse back towards the shouts in the river, eager to help-- but they'd already used his rope for the crossing, and he wasn't sure what else he could do.



Still to act this round are Joshua and Brigitta (who is being urged by Haskins to "Hang on!") The rest of you may shout and otherwise soliloquize, of course.


----------



## Old One (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta cries out in suprise and pain as something tears into her leg.  She tries to comply with Haskins instructions by clinging to his back without throwing the ex-soldier off balance.  She closes her eyes and utters a generic prayer that hasn't crossed her lips since she was a young school girl.

OOC: I am assuming you need a STR and/or DEX-type roll, or appropriate saves, so I will send you a couple with labels.  Also, if I can assist Haskins by pushing of the saddle, I will.  EDIT: STR check (if needed), DEX check (if needed) and "assist Haskins check" (if needed) sent.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Also, if I can assist Haskins by pushing off the saddle, I will.  EDIT: STR check (if needed), DEX check (if needed) and "assist Haskins check" (if needed) sent.
> 
> ~ OO




Brigitta wasn't heavy, but then again Haskins wasn't as strong as he was in younger days. To make matters worse, Haskins' horse wasn't the most obliging or stable of launching platforms.

Haskins stood up and, with Brigitta hanging on for dear life, sort of jumped-dove-flopped forward into the river.

He made it about five feet, just to the edge of the roiling, bloody scrum.

Somewhat less than 10 feet now separated them from the shore.




Old One, in the next round, I can use your STR check for a Swim check. Send me a separate Action Point roll if you want to use it. 

Joshua can still take an action if he wants to, otherwise we'll move along to the next round.


----------



## Old One (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Brigitta wasn't heavy, but then again Haskins wasn't as strong as he was in younger days. To make matters worse, Haskins' horse wasn't the most obliging or stable of launching platforms.
> 
> Haskins stood up and, with Brigitta hanging on for dear life, sort of jumped-dove-flopped forward into the river.
> 
> ...




OOC: C'mon Haskins, what would Her Majesty say ?  Although the STR roll was pretty good, I don't know how fast I need to move to get the heck out of dodge, so I will burn an AP.  EDIT: AP roll made and sent [grumble - durn dice].

Brigitta opens her eyes just in time to see the murky water engulf them.  She feels, rather than sees, the menace mere inches away and bursts from beneath the surface with panicked, but strong strokes, trying to race to the bank and safety.  She doesn't look back.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

How deep is the water here?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> How deep is the water here?




Are you taking the time to dive to the bottom to find out?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: Not yet, but I take it then, that when I jumped-dove-flopped, I didn't hit bottom, and that my feet aren't touching by casual contact. Since we are but 10 feet from the river I didn't know how sharply the banks would drop off since the current isn't very strong to wear away them away.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Not yet, but I take it then, that when I jumped-dove-flopped, I didn't hit bottom, and that my feet aren't touching by casual contact. Since we are but 10 feet from the river I didn't know how sharply the banks would drop off since the current isn't very strong to wear away them away.




Your feet didn't hit bottom, and Brigitta seems to have set the bar for the wisest course of action. (The little minx has better than a 20 on her Swim check.)

By the way, I lay awake last night worrying that you might be worrying about your gear-- suffice to say, I'm assuming your rifle is slung on your back, along with other (reasonable) sundry gear. It occurs to Haskins that he might have to prod around for his other stuff here or a bit downstream.

When the feeding's over, I mean.


----------



## nakia (Aug 18, 2005)

Since it looks like Brigitta has made it out okay, that leaves Haskins.  If possible, Teddy will try and grab Haskins as he is pulled along by Rawley's horse to help Haskins out.  Maybe they can both be dragged out.  Let me know what rolls I need to make.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: It doesn't seem there is much Bill can do now. He will 'delay' looking for an opportunity to help somebody if the situation allows for it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll give solomoncane just a few more minutes to post if he wants Joshua to do anything in "Round 1." It's been over 24 hours since he posted (remember, everybody signed on for at least one post a day), but ENworld has spotted him here this morning.

If no post, I'll assume he's holding an action and continue resolving actions for the rest of you beginning with Round 2.

In which case, Fenris, go ahead and cue up whatever Haskins is planning on doing, now that you have more information to go on-- I think Haskins is shaping up to be the lynchpin action to what everyone else hopes to accomplish.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

Haskins strikes out for shore with a steady stroke, tryingto pace Brigetta and keep himself between her and the bloody, roiling water.






(Uhg, this dice server hates me!)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> (Uhg, this dice server hates me!)




Well, dude, that's because you told it to roll a 13-sided die.   

Try again!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

Re-sent. But I still stand by my statement.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Re-sent. But I still stand by my statement.




Agreed... that was a pretty crappy roll. Don't forget, you're in control of your APs. If you don't like the d20 roll that you see, you can always follow it right up with an action point.

Should I wait for that, or are you just going to take your lumps this time?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Agreed... that was a pretty crappy roll. Don't forget, you're in control of your APs. If you don't like the d20 roll that you see, you can always follow it right up with an action point.
> 
> Should I wait for that, or are you just going to take your lumps this time?




Give me the lumps. At the very least Brig can get away while they eat me. I think I will change my name to Chum


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Round 2

Brigitta and Haskins started towards the shore, but Brigitta had the best of it. Haskins was weighed down and pushed under, and a sharp kick to his nose stopped him cold for a moment.

Unfortunately, every moment counted.

Bill reached a hand down to heave Brigitta out of the water, but watched in horror as the bubbling scrum expanded to encompass Haskins.

With a thump, Teddy was dragged painfully against the bank. He dropped the rope, and with his eyes still closed, groped for the edge of the bank. He felt something bump against his hand and instinctively grabbed at it.



Haskins takes another 7 points of lethal damage. Teddy's holding on to... something (but it's not the bank). Only Rawley and Joshua still have actions to take in Round 2.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 18, 2005)

As soon as Teddy reaches the bank, T. Rawley whips his horse around and charges back toward the river, using one hand to drag the rope into a position where he can throw it to Haskins. 

OOC: I'm assuming move action for the charge back. Can I coil the rope enough to throw it this round? I sent both rolls - Handle Animal and the rope throw. Lemme know if I'm mistaken on the number of actions. Oh, and I plan to stop the horse at the edge of the bank... just in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## nakia (Aug 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Round 2
> Teddy's holding on to... something (but it's not the bank). [/color]




I said I wanted to give Haskins a hand, not vice versa.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

As soon as Teddy reached the bank, T. Rawley whipped his horse around and charged back toward the river, using one hand to drag the rope into a position where he could throw it to Haskins. 

It was a perfect toss, and the rope splashed down right in front of Haskins.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I said I wanted to give Haskins a hand, not vice versa.




It's large, slick, and heavy. Just let me know at the beginning of Round 3 what you want to do with it. Keep in mind you are still in the water.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

As the rope splashes down in front of him, Haskins, pauses to rip a fish off his arm and graps onto the rope with both hands, shouting "Got it!"

OOC: Need a roll?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Need a roll?




Nope.


----------



## Old One (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta takes a moment or two to collect her wits and then blanches at the bloody froth churning around Haskins.  She also notes that Teddy is still knee-deep in the river.  Her voice elevates several octaves.

_"Teddy!  Get out of the water!"_

Relief floods over her as T. Rawley's rope snakes through the air and lands right in front of the struggling Haskins.  She moves away from the river to ensure Teddy and Haskins have room to crawl out, while unslinging her medical bag.

A twinge in her leg reminds her of her own wounds, but she fears for Haskin's life (or at least his limbs).

_'Time to play doctor,'_ she thinks grimly.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _'Time to play doctor,'_ she thinks grimly.
> ~ OO




  

Doesn't have to be grim you know


----------



## ragboy (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: Next action, T. Rawley drags our limey fishing lure out of the water. 

Pending flavor text...

"Hyah!" Rawley shouts, turning Brindle and swatting him on the rump. "Hang on, sarge!"


----------



## nakia (Aug 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> It's large, slick, and heavy. Just let me know at the beginning of Round 3 what you want to do with it. Keep in mind you are still in the water.




Can Teddy use it to pull himself out of the water?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, let's put all posts on hold until we hear from solomoncane. We're getting way out in front of him. 

Although I do appreciate the rest of you keeping the thread hoppin'.


----------



## Old One (Aug 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Doesn't have to be grim you know




OOC: Well, it's because she actually has to work on a live patient...they just tend to complain so much !

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, it's because she actually has to work on a live patient...they just tend to complain so much !
> 
> ~ OO




OOC: Well, I'll lay real still and be quiet then


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 19, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I had a RL interruption.  Could Hambrick assist pulling Haskins out of the water?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 21, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, I had a RL interruption.  Could Hambrick assist pulling Haskins out of the water?





I think Haskins is taken care of... would you like to help Teddy? He's sort of floundering around near the bank.


----------



## nakia (Aug 22, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think Haskins is taken care of... would you like to help Teddy? He's sort of floundering around near the bank.




"AH!". . .splash. . ."Jaysus!". . .sputter. . ."Damn jungle!". . .cough. . .splash


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: Since Hambrick may not be strong enough to pull Teddy out on his own, he will try to use his horsemanship to coaz the horse close to the the bank.

Hambrick (under his breath), "Don't cross here, I said."
Hambrick firmly urges his horse to the bank near Teddy.  He tries to let the reins dip down to where Teddy might reach them.  If Teddy can grab them, Hambrick will use the horse to pull Teddy out.  "Hang on, brother, grab the reins if you can" he yells.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 22, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> OOC: Since Hambrick may not be strong enough to pull Teddy out on his own, he will try to use his horsemanship to coaz the horse close to the the bank.
> 
> Hambrick (under his breath), "Don't cross here, I said."
> Hambrick firmly urges his horse to the bank near Teddy.  He tries to let the reins dip down to where Teddy might reach them.  If Teddy can grab them, Hambrick will use the horse to pull Teddy out.  "Hang on, brother, grab the reins if you can" he yells.




Teddy?


----------



## nakia (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll grab away!  Sending a "grab reins" roll, just in case it's needed.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Teddy pushes away his burden and grabs the reins dangling over his head.

Almost simultaneously, Rawley and Joshua urge their horses away from the river-- and the horses are eager to please.

Haskins and Teddy are hauled up onto the bank.

Haskins' clothes are in tatters and he's bleeding badly. 

A few toothy-mawed fish, no larger than a man's hand, made the ride onto shore with him, and flop wildly on the bank, trying to make it back to the water.

Of Haskins' horse, there is no sign but a bubbling, bloody scrum that continues to move slowly downriver.


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta moves to Haskins as soon as he is safely up on the bank and begins to bandage his wounds.  Once the bleeding is stopped, she will examine him in greater detail to assess the need for more substantial work [surgery].

_"Rest easy, Mr. Haskins...I will have you stiched up in no time."_

Once Haskins is attended to, she will examine/treat any others that are injured...saving herself for last.

[OOC: She will "Take 10" on all heal checks, assuming things have calmed down enough to do so.  Brigitta hits a 22 with taking 10.  Several 1d4 "restore hp" rolls sent.]

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Aug 23, 2005)

T. Rawley sits his horse and recoils the rope, taking great pains to conceal his shaking hands. Untying the knot in the middle when he reaches it, he steps Brindle over to Bill and hands him his coil. 

"Much obliged," he says, then calls to the group. "Who belongs to this other rope?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: She will "Take 10" on all heal checks, assuming things have calmed down enough to do so.  Brigitta hits a 22 with taking 10.  Several 1d4 "restore hp" rolls sent.]
> 
> ~ OO




 No problem to Take 10; in the future, feel free to just post the results for everyone affected.

Anyone who is wounded, please remember you can also spend an AP to heal 1d6, and this is an "exploding" die-- if you roll a 6, you roll again and add it.

I allow you to spend this AP at one of two times: either immediately after combat, or anytime you are reduced to negative HPs (so it can keep you from dying).



			
				Rawley said:
			
		

> "Who belongs to this other rope?"





One of the two ropes the group has is intact; the other rope is missing 10 feet from where Teddy cut loose. That portion is still staked to the opposite bank.

Haskins is now missing anything he wasn't carrying on his person. Looking at his list of equipment, I think this would be his tent, his survival kit, his blanket, and his machete. 

He has his rifle, his ammo belts, his hunting knife, his bayonet, and his service revolver.

Technically his uniform isn't in such hot shape, either.

I will wait to post further to allow the group to collect themselves and attend to tidying themselves up. Let me know when you are ready to move on.


----------



## nakia (Aug 23, 2005)

Teddy stands, dripping, and checks to see if anything is still clinging to his body.  He'll then look back at the river to see if he can see what it was he bumped up against in his swim over.

Spot check sent

Edit after spot check -- What river? Rolled a 1.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2005)

Haskins: "Now, now Miss. Attend to your wounds first. I let you down and you got injured. These paltry things aren't bad. Really I don't need a doctor, I need a tailor!" And he laughs weakly, but makes no real effort to to much but liie resting for a bit under Brigetta ministrations


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: It was mentioned that Hambrick had a burn on his hand--was there any damage (HP) to him or his horse?

As the wounded are being tended, Joshua hobbles his horse with the reins and takes a look at the fish (being careful to stay out of "flopping" range).  "Anybody know anything about these hell-spawn?" he asks, not really expecting an answer.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 23, 2005)

_"Fishing will never be the same..."_

OOC: Bill looks around cautiously trying to determine if the ruckas has drawn more attention from the local wildlife.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua laughs & says to Bill: "This is why I'm a fisher of men."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> OOC: It was mentioned that Hambrick had a burn on his hand--was there any damage (HP) to him or his horse?




No, he had blood on his hand. His horse was nipped on the first crossing over. There's still a trickle of blood but it's not serious.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2496825&postcount=97
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2499387&postcount=117


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: How many people are injured?  I made 3 "restore hit points checks" for 3, 4 and 3 respectively.  The first one went to Haskins, but who else is hurt?  I can also patch up any nibbled-on critters (I am assuming I can still hit a DC 15 heal check, even though I might take a penalty for being unused to treating horses).  Brigitta will remained focused on this task until complete, unless an immediate danger rears its head.]

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins: "Now, now Miss. Attend to your wounds first. I let you down and you got injured. These paltry things aren't bad. Really I don't need a doctor, I need a tailor!" And he laughs weakly, but makes no real effort to to much but liie resting for a bit under Brigetta ministrations




Brigitta smiles down at the ex-soldier.

_"I am not much of a seamstress, Mr. Haskins...at least not with cloth.  Flesh, on the other hand, is my speciality."_

She works quickly to stitch up the worst of his wounds, but is inwardly concerned over the number of tears...tiny gouges so fine they look like they were made with miniature scalpels.  Her lopsided smile fades as she fixes Haskins eye with a meaningful look.

_"Mr. Haskins...you should take special care to keep these wounds clean.  I am afraid that the extent of your injuries may make you susceptible to infection.  Make sure you see my prior to bedding down each eve and morn for the next several days to make sure no problems are developing.  Alright, gentlemen, how is next?"_

~ OO


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 23, 2005)

While the rest are gathering themselves, Hambrick abandons his examination of the fish and looks for the resumption of the trail/road they were following.  He doen'st like the route they are traveling, but the group will need information about their next move.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 23, 2005)

Carefully keeping his eyes averted from the blood-covered sergeant, Rawley turns his horse and keeps pace with Hambrick, scanning the surrounding brush for anything untoward. After a few paces he halts and waits, rubbing a hankerchief over his sweaty face. 

"Damn jungle," he mutters to his horse. "It's gonna get all of us. Just a prelude, Brindle. Mark my words."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I am afraid that the extent of your injuries may make you susceptible to infection.




Rule 0 violation!   



> [OOC: How many people are injured? I made 3 "restore hit points checks" for 3, 4 and 3 respectively. The first one went to Haskins, but who else is hurt?





Haskins took lethal damage, Brigitta took lethal damage, and Teddy took non-lethal damage.

Based on your checks, Haskins will still have about 7 points of lethal damage, and you and Teddy will be fully healed.



> I can also patch up any nibbled-on critters (I am assuming I can still hit a DC 15 heal check, even though I might take a penalty for being unused to treating horses). Brigitta will remained focused on this task until complete, unless an immediate danger rears its head.




Generally speaking it will depend on the nature of the injuries. Almost any combat related injury, you can fix. At the moment, however, the horse is pretty much fine.



			
				Joshua Hambrick said:
			
		

> While the rest are gathering themselves, Hambrick abandons his examination of the fish and looks for the resumption of the trail/road they were following. He doen'st like the route they are traveling, but the group will need information about their next move.




Joshua quickly picks up the cobbled trail again, which runs together with a lightly travelled game trail as it heads south into the jungle.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta smiles down at the ex-soldier.
> 
> _"I am not much of a seamstress, Mr. Haskins...at least not with cloth.  Flesh, on the other hand, is my speciality."_
> 
> ...




"Oh, don't fuss over me Ms. Nielson. A bit of whiskey in those wounds and I'll be right as rain. Alright, enough of this now." And as Brigetta finishes his bandages, he gets up with a groan and a brief stumble, squares his shoulders and says, "Well, were losing light and I'm walking now, so let's press on then shall we lads."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 24, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well, were losing light and I'm walking now, so let's press on then shall we lads."




Is that my cue to continue? Any objections?


----------



## ragboy (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: As a player, I'm concerned that Teddy couldn't spot the mysterious 'slick' thing he touched with his eyes closed, but Rawley is blissfully unaware of such and wishes to put as many miles between himself and the river of bloody frothing death as possible.


----------



## nakia (Aug 24, 2005)

Teddy sits on a rock, takes off his boots, and dumps the water out.  He takes off his shirt and wrings it out the best he can.  He'll walk behind a tree, take off his pants, and wring them out as well.  Once he's dressed, he'll rejoin the group.

"Tanks for draggin me outta da water, Hambrick.  I 'preciate it."  He'll slap Hambrick on the back.  He'll then walk over to Brigitta.

"Glad your okay, Brig.  Where to now?"

I think we're ready for you, Wulf


----------



## nakia (Aug 24, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: As a player, I'm concerned that Teddy couldn't spot the mysterious 'slick' thing he touched with his eyes closed, but Rawley is blissfully unaware of such and wishes to put as many miles between himself and the river of bloody frothing death as possible.




yeah, well, it was probably Haskins' horse's leg or something that would have just grossed everyone out.  I'm sure it will not come back to bite us in the ass.  Nope.  No way.


----------



## Old One (Aug 25, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks up at Teddy and then glances around.

_"Let's see where this trail leads, gentlemen."_

She retrieves her medical kit and prepares to push forward.

~ OO


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 25, 2005)

Hambrick resumes picking out the trail while trying to remain alert for trouble--his revolver is in his hand as he rides.
"Let's get back to 'wandering in the wilderness', brothers & sister."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

Joshua had no trouble following the path on the south side of the river, despite the fact that he (like the rest of the company) was constantly distracted. The jungle was quiet-- darker here, and damper. The sounds of their own footsteps and the heavy breathing of the horses (and Teddy) seemed somehow distant and muffled.

And through it all, an oppressive feeling, as if the jungle was closing in, weighing down on them... and watching.

It was the longest half a mile any of them could remember walking.

The trees seemed to slowly recede as an ancient edifice emerged to greet them.


----------



## Old One (Aug 25, 2005)

*Brigitta*

A chill runs down Brigitta's spine, followed closely by a primal surge of excitement that she had only felt a few times in her life - such as when she took her first lover and dissected her first cadaver.  She tries to calm her rapidly beating heart and reach out with her mind for any pulses of arcane power.

After all these months of trial, error and searching...

She clears her throat.  _"Gentlemen, I believe we have located our quarry.  I don't know what awaits us inside, but I want to take a moment to thank each of you for your efforts to this point.  Let us exercise due caution as we move forward...and please call my attention to anything strange you might see...anything beyond vine and old stone."_

She closes her eyes for a moment in silent anticipation and exultation before continuing...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> a primal surge of excitement that she had only felt a few times in her life - such as when she took her first lover and dissected her first cadaver...




You sick, sweet-- no, no, sick-- bastard. You just earned an action point.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 25, 2005)

"I tell you, Miss," Rawley said, running his eyes over the strange stone work, picking out the details. "That there's pretty strange. What are we supposed to see that's stranger?"

He rolled a cigarette thinking about how he'd describe this place for an article without running off his audience.


----------



## Old One (Aug 25, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You sick, sweet-- no, no, sick-- bastard. You just earned an action point.




Why thank you !

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Why thank you !




We'll see if you feel like thanking me later, when you're forced to spend it.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 25, 2005)

"Well then gents, looks like a few fish nibbles was worth the trip now" says Haskins with a wry grin, still limping slightly from his fresh wounds. "Perhaps a quick perimeter check is in order, backdoors and whatnot. I can stay here with Mr. Caryle to guard Ms. Nielson as she studies the front, if our three remaining cavalry members would make a quick circle of our goal". And Haskins pushes his hat back a bit to keep an eye out for anything beyond "stone and vine" muttering something about having fallen into a Kipling story.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

The temple is built into the steep valley wall, with only the front edifice exposed. The interior of the temple must lie within the earth.

Anyone who wants to make more than a cursory observation (ie, Spot, Search, or Track) should send me a d20 roll.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 25, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well then gents, looks like a few fish nibbles was worth the trip now" says Haskins with a wry grin, still limping slightly from his fresh wounds. "Perhaps a quick perimeter check is in order, backdoors and whatnot. I can stay here with Mr. Caryle to guard Ms. Nielson as she studies the front, if our three remaining cavalry members would make a quick circle of our goal". And Haskins pushes his hat back a bit to keep an eye out for anything beyond "stone and vine" muttering something about having fallen into a Kipling story.




As Emily Litella would say "nevermind"


----------



## nakia (Aug 25, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> The temple is built into the steep valley wall, with only the front edifice exposed. The interior of the temple must lie within the earth.
> 
> Anyone who wants to make more than a cursory observation (ie, Spot, Search, or Track) should send me a d20 roll.




Teddy will search.  Roll coming ASAP.

After roll What temple? Rolled a 3.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 25, 2005)

_"We'll I'll be..."_ Bill gives a low whistle. _"Quiet a moment, don't want to walk into some kind of ambush,"_ he says and mutters something under his breath about walking into a gaping mouth being foolish.

OOC: Bill will strain to see if he hears anything from within. As always, just roll for me Wulf.


----------



## Old One (Aug 26, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta moves carefully towards the gaping serpent-maw opening, eyes darting around for signs of danger.  She readies her Webley...just in case.

[OCC: She will move at 1/2 to 1/4 speed and "take 10" on her search check, if possible...giving her a 19]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 26, 2005)

The group moved forward cautiously, all eyes and ears alert.

The jungle was silent, as if every living creature held its breath in anticipation.

Brigitta's gaze wandered around the gaping serpent maw, looking for signs of danger, but she could see only a few feet into the temple before darkness closed in.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 26, 2005)

T. Rawley dismounts and catches Brindle's reins. He drags hard on his cigarette and then flips it into the brush as he peers up at the strange architecture. Leading the horse toward the opening, he knocks on the building's stonework and peers into the brush on either side of the facade. 

OOC: Searching for an alternate entrance or path to either side of the building facade. (not sure if I put Rawley's name on the e-mail -- he rolled a 10...


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: Did anyone think to pack a light source?  Might we use Survival skill to rig some torches?


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 26, 2005)

Hambrick: "Well, despite our little fishin' expedition, we made it.  Ms. Brigitta, do you know anything about the origin of this devlish place?"

To Rawley, only half-seriously, "Careful there, 'Raw-hide.'  You don't know what evil might rub off on you."


----------



## nakia (Aug 26, 2005)

To Brigitta primarily, but the rest of the group as well:

"Does ya want me ta sneak in der and check it out?"

He gets out his baseball bat.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 26, 2005)

Rawley approached the opening to give it a more thorough examination. The air inside smelled of damp, mucky, rotten mud, and his horse was none too pleased to be brought so near.

But there was no sign of any other entrance that Rawley could see.



			
				solomoncane said:
			
		

> OOC: Did anyone think to pack a light source? Might we use Survival skill to rig some torches?




Brown and Haskins dug through their survival/travelling kits and produced about a half-dozen torches.

"Hang on," said Teddy, unzipping his duffel bag. He brought out an old lantern and gave it a gentle shake next to his ear. "Oiled up and ready to go."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley dismounts and catches Brindle's reins. He drags hard on his cigarette and then flips it into the brush as he peers up at the strange architecture. Leading the horse toward the opening, he knocks on the building's stonework and peers into the brush on either side of the facade.
> 
> OOC: Searching for an alternate entrance or path to either side of the building facade. (not sure if I put Rawley's name on the e-mail -- he rolled a 10...




"Bloody tenderfoot" mutters Haskins as he steps over to snuff out Rawley's still smoldering butt. "Does he want to come out to a bloomin' inferno!"

"Now, Ms. Nielson you have contracted us to not only find you this temple but to bring you back safely. If you would be so kind then as to take a few steps back as we explore the inital entrance. Gentlemen, why don't Mr. Caryle and I enter to clear the way and allow you to enter once we have proceed a bit. Don't forget that we have a precocious feline still lounging about so keep your eyes peeled. We'll go in as far as we can still keeping the entrance in view. I dip the touch here three times to signal the go ahead. Ready Mr. Caryle?"


----------



## nakia (Aug 26, 2005)

"Ah may not look like it, but I'm pretty quiet.  Ya want me to sneek ahead a bit, at least until the light fades out?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Ah may not look like it, but I'm pretty quiet.  Ya want me to sneek ahead a bit, at least until the light fades out?




"'Lay on MacDuff' But I am more worried about things that can't hear us really Mr. Caryle. Collapsed floors, unstable pillars and the like, more than anything alive that can hear us. Proceed first, but I shall not be too far behind"


----------



## ragboy (Aug 26, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> To Rawley, only half-seriously, "Careful there, 'Raw-hide.'  You don't know what evil might rub off on you."




T. Rawley's hand jumps back at the padre's warning before he catches himself and throws a wan grin over his shoulder. 

"Just rocks and stink over here," he says. "I reckon I'll check it out with ya'll." 



			
				Haskins said:
			
		

> "Bloody tenderfoot" mutters Haskins as he steps over to snuff out Rawley's still smoldering butt. "Does he want to come out to a bloomin' inferno!"




"It's a darn jungle, Sarge! Hell, it could use a good burn off, occasional." 

He shakes his head and unloops the leather thong from the hammer on his pistol, checking that the gun slides in and out of the holster without restriction. Hobbling the horse, he steps up behind Haskins and Teddy.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 26, 2005)

Bill will hobble his horse by the others, draw one of his Peacemakers and prepares for the singal to enter.


----------



## Old One (Aug 27, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta nods to Haskins, but cautions, _"Not too far in...and be careful of touching anything that you don't immediately recognize...call me in to examine it."_

She tries to quell her growing excitement and anticipation.

_'Let the lads do their work,'_ she thinks to herself.  _'That's what they are here for...to do the heavy lifting you can't.'_

She waits for Haskins and Teddy to enter the ruins, slowly counting to 100 under her breath and becoming increasingly fidgety.  She makes it to 65 before impulsiveness over rules reason and she starts forward after them.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 27, 2005)

I am preparing an update. In the meantime (regardless of whether you post before or after my update) I need to know who is carrying a torch, and who is carrying the lantern.

I assume that, for the moment at least, Teddy is not carrying a light source as he is trying to sneak.

The mouth of the temple gave way to a much larger cave within. Teddy could not see past the limits of ambient outdoor light, but he had the sense of a very large cave, extending out of sight both to his left, right, and far overhead.

As he moved further into the cave, he saw a set of pillars atop a wide, rubble strewn set of stairs. The ancient, awe-inspiring architecture was largely lost on Teddy. There seemed to be a larger structure built within the cave itself.







E-Adventure tile maps from "Sacred Temples," copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2005)

Haskins has a torch and his revolver out.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: Rawley is at an appropriate interval (10' back and to the side if space permits) behind and to the side of Haskins.


----------



## nakia (Aug 29, 2005)

At the edge of the light, Teddy turns back to the party, with his baseball bat resting on his shoulder, and puts a meaty finger to his lips.  "Shhhh!"

Teddy will listen.


----------



## Old One (Aug 29, 2005)

*Brigitta*

OOC: Brigitta can take the lantern from Teddy if he is trying to be sneaky...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

Teddy could hear the steady drip of moisture and, occasionally, the chirp of a cave cricket, but little else.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: Bill is holding a torch and revolver.


----------



## nakia (Aug 29, 2005)

So, just to be clear, Brigitta has the lantern, Hambrick has a torch, and Bill has a torch.  Teddy has a Louisville Slugger set on POW! with a WHACK! option.

Teddy will motion Hambrick forward.  He'll stay ahead of Hambrick and off to the side, trying to use the torchlight to see further in while staying in the shadows just on the edge of it.

Let me know what rolls I need to make.  And, is it me, or is everyone else hearing the eerie music from "Indiana Jones" right now?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy will motion Hambrick forward.  He'll stay ahead of Hambrick and off to the side, trying to use the torchlight to see further in while staying in the shadows just on the edge of it.




I need a little more information before I can update.

Unless you tell me otherwise, I will assume that you are being reasonably, but not overly, cautious. This means, for example, that if I were to update based on the information you gave me so far, you might do things like (a) ascend the steps or (b) pass between the columns.

I am absolutely not mentioning that to warn you of anything, but just off the top of my head, those are two things that an _overly_ cautious person might not do. And so putting myself in your shoes, I wouldn't want the GM to assume that my character is willing to do something I am not.

Which brings me to my point: 

Either I need clearer instructions from you about what you are looking at, searching for, or moving towards, or I need you all to just verify that the "reasonably cautious" assumption is a fair one.

I don't want anyone's posts to devolve into minutiae, however-- just looking for the best way to keep things moving.

I have an update ready to go that places Haskins on the bottom step, with a torch, which reveals a bit more of the structure inside the cave to Teddy who's out front, but I don't want to post it and have anybody freak out that they're suddenly standing on these ancient stone steps, when in fact they'd rather have scouted around the outside perimeter of the cave first.

Especially since someone has already invoked Indiana Jones.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: Reasonably cautiously, Rawley will drift to the right of Haskins, on the bottom stair, in line with the broken column. He'll look at that column from where he is, and if he doesn't spot anything untoward, he'll move up to the broken column to examine it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

Rawley moved forward to inspect the crumbling column, but didn't notice anything unusual-- it had simply crumbled with age.

But both he and Teddy could see a little more, now that they had moved forward to the edge of Haskins' flickering torchlight.

Rawley spotted a tall, arched doorway, open into the structure beyond.

Teddy had crept to the edge of the torchlight and nearly knocked his head against another column. It seemed likely that a colonnade ran along the platform at the top of the steps. 

How far the colonnade, the steps, or the building extended to either side, out of their vision, they could not yet tell.







E-Adventure tile maps from "Sacred Temples," copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.


----------



## Old One (Aug 29, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta moves in behind Haskins and slides to the ex-soldier's left, staying along the top step until she is directly behind Teddy.  Once there, she slowly moves the lantern from right to left...searching the shadows and perhaps giving Teddy some additional light to see buy.

She has her Webley gripped tightly in her firing hand...just in case.

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Aug 29, 2005)

T. Rawley rolls a cigarette and lights it looking at the yawning archway. He shivers a little as he takes a few puffs. 

"Hey, Sarge," Rawley says quietly. "Wanna bring the light this way so we can take a gander at the rest of this porch?" 

OOC: He gestures to the 'north' on your map...or the opposite direction as Brigitta and Teddy. Also isn't Hambrick and Bill up here somewhere?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

Now with correct light radius! Sorry!






E-Adventure tile maps from "Sacred Temples," copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.


----------



## nakia (Aug 29, 2005)

"I ain't no solider, but I dunna think we wanna be spreadin all out.  Maybe we should stick together."

Teddy looks around at the group, scowls, then says 

"I'll go first."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "I'll go first."




Umm... go _where_?


----------



## Old One (Aug 29, 2005)

[OOC: Is the intertwined snake symbol in the corner a floor inlay?]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Is the intertwined snake symbol in the corner a floor inlay?]




Yes. Creatures will look like round counters (like you guys) and have a colored border.


----------



## Old One (Aug 30, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Yes. Creatures will look like round counters (like you guys) and have a colored border.




[OOC: Natch]

_"Gentlemen...before we go any further...I would like to examine this strange floor markings in the corner.  Perhaps we can close up into a tighter group so I can do so without interruption."_

Brigitta moves down the steps, winking at Teddy as she goes.  She stops on the last step and raises the lantern to peer down the apparent passageway to her left front.

[OOCrovided she doesn't see any relevant signs of danger, she will examine [search w/ "take 10" = 19] the floor inlay.]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: Wait wait what steps! No not the steps!    Wulf, reasonably cautious, with your narrative is always fine by me.

Haskins brings the torch closer to the inlaid emblem for Brigetta to examine. Haskins, however has his eyes and ears trained to the surrounding darkness.

I will positon myself to the south of the snake symbol, on the first step down so that Brig has light but I can see down the west side clearly.

Edit:, Uh with out actually stepping on the symbol BTW.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 30, 2005)

The group moved in a little closer. 

Bill stayed a bit to the north, holding his torch high and peering into the structure atop the dais. He could make out a few stone benches.

The rest of the group moved south with Brigitta, peering nervously about while she studied the inlay on the floor.

Brigitta could see that the snakes were set into the stone in copper, and now green with age. But if they had any purpose other than decorative, she could not deduce it.

Just to be clear for you guys, anything to the east of the steps you are on essentially becomes "back outside in the jungle."






E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_ and _Cave Chambers._


----------



## Old One (Aug 30, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta carefully examines the entwined snake inlays for a few minutes before rising and shaking her head.

_"Copper, by the looks of it...though age has taken its toll."_

She motions to the west with Teddy's lantern.

_"I suggest we explore the periphery of this chamber before delving into the center...and staying together is probably a sound idea."_  She turns to Haskins, "_Do you and Teddy wish scout ahead, Mr. Haskins?"_

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2005)

Haskins will move slowly along the steps heading west.


----------



## nakia (Aug 30, 2005)

Teddy will go with Haskins, staying just on the north western edge of his light source. (Since Haskins is on the steps, Teddy will be on the temple floor, just past the columns, I guess.)


----------



## nakia (Aug 30, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta moves down the steps, winking at Teddy as she goes.
> ~ OO




A puzzled scowl crosses Teddy's face.  "Dames" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 30, 2005)

E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_ and _Cave Chambers._


----------



## ragboy (Aug 30, 2005)

Rawley will move up to keep pace with Haskins. Still keeping about 10' between him and the sergeant.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 31, 2005)

Bill slides into cover behind the column closest to him at the top of the stairs. From there he peers intently into the apeture.


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta will follow Teddy and Haskins.  She will attempt to keep pace enough such that Teddy's back is dimly illuminated by the lantern.  She will stay on the steps...one step above the floor with pistol at the ready.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Haskins will move to the next column, allowing everyone to pace him


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow. I wondered why nobody had replied yet. It looks like the server ate my update from this morning.

This update has a bit larger image:







E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_ and _Cave Chambers._


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OCC: That looks about right...onward!]

Brigitta checks behind her to make sure she can see the trailing pair and continues to move forward.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Haskins calls out "Hold-UP" and holds the torch higher. " Is that something there on floor" and proceeds cautiously about 10 feet to the south-east to see the dark image that may or may not be there on the floor.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 31, 2005)

Rawley eyes the surrounding darkness and the crumbling stone. His hand goes to his pistol when the sergeant calls a halt. He keeps pace with Haskins toward his objective.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2005)

Haskins cautiously walked forward. 

It was an old campsite. There was a pile of bones from some cooked meal piled off to the right, a stack of firewood to his left, several clay jugs, and some unhealthy looking bedding.

There were some interesting runes etched around the firepit and filled with what looked an awful lot like dried blood.






Click here for a close-up.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sblock]

E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.


----------



## nakia (Aug 31, 2005)

Teddy will move south and east a bit, where he's standing on the bottom step about one square east of where he is now.

"Brigitta will want to look at this," he says to himself, a little impatiently.  He was getting restless.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Holding the torch aloft so that all can see what lies on the floor, "Ms. Nielson, something of interest to you no doubt"

How old does the campsite look? (Based on the meal, wood and dried blood)
Survival roll sent (or whatever else you may need)


Edit:Sorry, screwing up what ought to be read and red


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta will close on Haskins and carefully examine the area, with an eye towards the "non-mundane".  She will also have a look at the blood to see if she can determine how old it is.

_"Mr. Haskins, can you tell how old this...campsite is?"_

[OOC: Search and Knowledge:Anatomy rolls sent]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> How old does the campsite look? (Based on the meal, wood and dried blood)
> Survival roll sent (or whatever else you may need)




Fenris, I am not comfortable with Survival being used to gather this sort of information when it's not specifically paired with the Track feat. The Track feat takes Survival to another level just as the Surgery feat takes the Heal skill to another level.

And I don't want to undermine solomoncane's choice of the Track feat (assuming he shows up to post...)

I am comfortable with Haskins having seen enough campsites in his time to make a ballpark guess, "More than a week."



			
				Brigitta said:
			
		

> Brigitta will carefully examine the area, with an eye towards the "non-mundane". She will also have a look at the blood to see if she can determine how old it is.




Brigitta studied the dried blood and concurred with Haskins. Definitely more than a week. But she was far more interested in what the blood was used for than how old it was.

The runes were definitely non-mundane-- Brigitta had seen the like in pagan rituals before. Searching the firepit, she found a few burned mushrooms and some more bones. 

Someone had a mystical experience here.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: Wulf, no sweat, just trying to be being proactive in sending a roll. I don't want to undermine solomoncane either. I figured you could use it for whatevrr check you wished.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 2, 2005)

Joshua will move 5 squares down and 2 left.  That should put him in line with Brigitta and next to the column.  He wants to keep an eye on the party, but also watch back toward the entrance.  He Skirts past the snake symbol with a small frown.

He mutters to himself "Follow a woman into the jungle and she deals with snakes.  I've heard this story.  It don't end well."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 2, 2005)

E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.


----------



## nakia (Sep 2, 2005)

While Brigitta and Haskins examine the campsite, Teddy will head west, closer to the edge of the light.  He'll try and listen for anything unusual.

Edit: Listen check sent.  I actually got above a 10 (my first role above a 10), so I'm excited.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 2, 2005)

Seeing or hearing nothing from his position Bill moves to rejoin the group.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2005)

Haskins says "Are we through here Ms. Nielson?" 

If affirmative, I will move slowly west allowing Teddy to move forward at the edge of the light as he wishes.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 2, 2005)

Being as he's found his way into the dark, Hambrick will move toward the group as he can.  I assume I have at least a bit more movement left this round.  I'll also look at the campsite to see if I notice anything about age or anything odd that others may not have picked up on.  Roll sent.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 2, 2005)

Haskins and Teddy crept west a little further. Haskins stopped next to a little mound of stones and held his torch high.

_Huh,_ thought Teddy, listening carefully. He could tell from the echo of the others' voices that the cave did not extend much further to the west.

Joshua trotted quickly out of the dark and crouched down under Brigitta's lantern to study the strange campsite. He sifted through the ashes a bit and picked at the blood with his fingernail.

"A week... three weeks tops."

Bill suddenly realized he was alone at the opening to the inner building. He turned to rejoin the group. For a moment, he thought he caught a scent of something foul.

He quickly sidled up to the rest of the group. "Anybody else want a torch?"






Sorry, I forgot to move Teddy... assume he's standing at the edge of the torchlight. 

E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission. Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.


----------



## Old One (Sep 2, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta tries to supress the thrill of excitement and anticipation...to remain outwardly calm.  She _was_ right.  There had been naysayers...but this site was genuine.  Mysteries and secrets lay ahead...secrets of the arcane...secrets of power.  She feels a strange warmth suffuse her body and drive back the dank chill.  Her fingertips pulse once...tingling with latent power.  She suppresses the urge to call on the power...to surrender to the calling...and stands instead.

_"I concur, Mr. Hambrick.  Whoever made this camp did more than stay here...they also conducted some manner of occult ritual.  Based on what we have, I am not sure what the meaning of said ritual might have been...but it probably wasn't to make a love charm."_

The corners of her mouth flick up at her own attempted humor.

_"I suggest we redouble our wariness and stay in close proximity.  Shall we continue our circuit of this area?"_

She points west along the colonnade.

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Sep 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> He quickly sidled up to the rest of the group. "Anybody else want a torch?"




"Naw thanks"

My intention now that I'm with the rest of the group is to stay near Brigitta (and her light) and keep a revolver in one hand and the other hand free and keep an eye out (SPOT as needed) for any threats.

to Brigitta:  "Would'a like me to poke a look inta that nest there?  Don't expect much is left."


----------



## nakia (Sep 2, 2005)

"Ah don't tink there's much more dat way," Teddy says as he points to the west.  "Maybe we should circle back to da front."


----------



## ragboy (Sep 2, 2005)

Rawley lights another cigarette and keeps pace with Haskins. He looks nervously into the darkness above him. 

"Lord, Brindle," he mutters. "I don't know what call a newspaperman's got doing in a dank hole in South America. Sure as hell could use a drink." 

OOC: BryonD- Nice understudy...snake...woman..etc. Rawley will spot above. Can he see the ceiling? I'll take a natural *1* as a wild ash from his cigarette just went in his eye. 

"Son of a b****!" he shouts, hopping up and down. His cigarette explodes in a shower of sparks across the floor as he claws at his right eye.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 2, 2005)

Haskins and Teddy make a quick loop to the west.

Indeed, as Teddy guessed, the cave ends about 60-70 feet to the west of the campsite.

I am heading off on the holiday trip, but will be able to update periodically over the weekend if anyone is around.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Rawley lights another cigarette and keeps pace with Haskins. He looks nervously into the darkness above him.
> 
> "Lord, Brindle," he mutters. "I don't know what call a newspaperman's got doing in a dank hole in South America. Sure as hell could use a drink."
> 
> ...




"See, Mr. Sutton, that is why I smoke a pipe" and Haskins gives a little chuckle. "Well all it seems that the cave finishes up over here, with Ms. Nielson's agreement, I think that we should head into the inner chamber a the top of the stairs"


----------



## BryonD (Sep 5, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Ah don't tink there's much more dat way," Teddy says as he points to the west.  "Maybe we should circle back to da front."




"You done good this far, why don't you scout on, Teddy."


----------



## nakia (Sep 5, 2005)

Teddy wil head back around to the temple entrance (assuming there's light for him to do so and Brigitta doesn't say otherwise).


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 6, 2005)

Bill slides up next to Brigitta. _"I smell something awful back...what the hell is that?" _ he says looking at the strange markings.

OOC: I'm going to be out the next day or so due to some oral surgery coming my way. Yay.  :\ Bill will stay close to the group and provide cover as best he may. I will defer to Wulf's judgment on anything that Bill would logically do.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 6, 2005)

The group gathered up at the opening to the structure.

Bill was right.

Haskins _whuffed_ loudly through his mustache. Brigitta held a handkerchief to her face. 

There was something foul within.







E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2005)

"Are those pews there?" Asks Haskins "Well, we seems to have found a bloomin' pagan church down here. Is this what you were looking for Ms. Nielson? Mr. Caryle, care to lead the way as I light it again?"


----------



## BryonD (Sep 6, 2005)

Can the odor be identified?  I'm guessing decay, is it different?


----------



## Old One (Sep 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta pauses near the entrance and inhales deeply, drinking in the charnel smell and cataloging against cadavers in various states of decay - from vivisection room to battlefield - that she has encountered during her travels.

[OCC: She will "take 10" on either Healing, Profession: Physician or Knowledge:Anatomy, whichever seems most appropriate in an attempt to try to identify the stench and likely age from her experience]

As resiliant as her nostrils are, bile rises in her throat.  She forces it back down with a strained smile, plucks vial of camphor from her kits a dabs a bit under her nose.  She turns to the ex-soldier and speaks softly, _"This may indeed be the heart of our search, Mr. Haskins...have a care as you venture forward."_

Her knuckles turn white as she clamps her small hand around the Webley's grip.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 6, 2005)

"I smell a corpse... or corpses..." Brigitta said.

Haskins sniffed. "No, smells like stagnant water... water and deep mud... Why I remember this one campaign..."

"No," said Joshua flatly. "It's snakes. Ever come up on a big den of rattlers in a pile of logs or rocks? That's snakes you're smelling."


----------



## nakia (Sep 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> "I smell a corpse... or corpses..." Brigitta said.
> 
> Haskins sniffed. "No, smells like stagnant water... water and deep mud... Why I remember this one campaign..."
> 
> "No," said Joshua flatly. "It's snakes. Ever come up on a big den of rattlers in a pile of logs or rocks? That's snakes you're smelling."




Teddy looked back over his shoulder at the group.  His eyes narrowed and a half smile crept across his face.  Teddy was the dumb one, the heavy, to them.  They didn't ask his opinion because they thought he had nothing to add.  Everyone said they knew what that foul smell was, everyone was trying to pretend they weren't afraid.  But Teddy knew better.  All their schooling, all their travels, all their supposed experience, all their bravado stopped at the entrance to this temple.  They were all in the same boat now -- stuck in some damn jungle, bathed in sweat and stench, and completely clueless as to what waited inside.  At least Teddy knew when he was out of his element.  And he knew what came next.

Teddy stows his baseball bat, pulls out his shotgun, checks the shells, and goes inside the temple.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua will step forward to where Teddy was.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Quick side note: It seems I'm going to be a lot more free to post than most of you guys. I don't want that to frustrate anybody. Generally speaking, unless I'm answering a question directly asked, I'll wait until I have at least 3 responses before adding any kind of "addendum" to my posts; and I'll never add any addendum after a post that is begging for a unanimous reply.




Just a reminder. If you're sitting around wondering why I haven't updated, it's probably because I am waiting for a 'quorum.' Sometimes just hopping into the thread to let me know you're out there will prompt an update.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 7, 2005)

"Snakes, bodies, mud," Rawley murmurs. "Another day in the jungle, smells like to me." 

T. Rawley pulls his pistol and moves up next to Joshua.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

They spread out and quickly scouted the temple. Haskins found polished silver mirrors on the north and south walls designed to hold and reflect torchlight, so he and Bill methodically placed more torches until the entire temple was lit.

The center of the room was dominated by a large, shallow pool of stagnant water-- the source, but not the only source, of the muddy smell.

For at the far end of the temple stood an altar, and behind that altar was another snake's mouth facade. The snake's mouth gaped widely, revealing a staircase that led down into darkness. 

A foul stench roiled up the stairs and through the mouth of the snake.






E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua will move to inspect the steps and raised area for signs of recent passage.  Roll sent

"Hang back a second Teddy.  Let's see if anyone actually tolerates this stench"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

Haskins will move to inspect the large central pool and see if it contains anything of note (a body etc.) If there is a stick lying about he will test the depth.


----------



## Old One (Sep 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta circles the pool, inspecting the perimeter and then moves to the alter.  She takes care to ensure the reassuring bulk of Teddy is between her and the stair way down.

[OOC: She performs a perfunctory search of the two areas noted above.  Rolls sent.  EDIT: She barely notices there is a pool and an alter, with rolls of 5 & 6...I knew I shoulda "taken 10" !]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua will move to inspect the steps and raised area for signs of recent passage.  Roll sent
> 
> "Hang back a second Teddy.  Let's see if anyone actually tolerates this stench"




"Bah.  Dis whole place stinks in more ways dan one."

Teddy will cursorily "search" (take 10) the altar, poking at snake heads and the like with his baseball bat.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

Haskins and Brigitta studied the shallow pool. It was filled with brackish water, but they could still see the bottom-- no more than 4 or 5 feet deep. A wading pool, at best.

While Teddy searched the altar, Joshua dropped to one knee and scrutinized the staircase. He plucked something off the floor and sniffed it lightly.

"What did you find?" asked Brigitta, now standing next to Teddy at the altar.

"I can tell ya dat from here," Teddy said. "Spent shotgun shell."

Joshua nodded, holding the shell closer to his nose and giving it another good sniff. The smell of gunpowder had faded, but was still noticeable, even over the stench of the passage below.


----------



## Old One (Sep 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta's heart skips a beat and her mind starts racing.

_'Shotgun shell?  Had someone beaten them here...after all the careful planning?  *They* had said there might be other interested parties,'_ she mused, _'but I certainly didn't expect them to arrive ahead of us!'_

She studies her companions briefly, eyes darting quickly from one to another.  _'Had someone sold out?  Was a plant leading them into a trap?'_

Teddy and Haskins she trusted implicitly and the others seemed decent enough...she would have to be extraordinarily careful...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua will glance around the walls

"Unless ya'll see a nice mark on the wall, we can assume that shot found a target. But either way, someone's been here and we ain't turnin back.  So I'd advise we push on.  Teddy? Sergeant?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Haskins and Brigitta studied the shallow pool. It was filled with brackish water, but they could still see the bottom-- no more than 4 or 5 feet deep. A wading pool, at best.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Haskins quips, "Seems we have their baptismal pool, I'll be old John for you Mr. Hambrick if you're up for a dunking!" he says with a chuckle as he heads over to the stairs with the torch to take a lighted view down.


----------



## nakia (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua will glance around the walls
> 
> "Unless ya'll see a nice mark on the wall, we can assume that shot found a target. But either way, someone's been here and we ain't turnin back.  So I'd advise we push on.  Teddy? Sergeant?"




"Maybe dey wuz shootin down the stairs.  Maybe dey wus trying ta get away from whatever smells down there.  But Josh is right.  No point in wonderin too much."

Teddy's eyes run across the group as he says this, lingering on Brigitta.  She had always done right by him before, but this was different.  In all the times he'd hauled dead bodies out of basements and broken knees in back alleys for her, he had never seen her this worked up.  He was suspicious and worried about her all at the same time.

"Inta da stink, then."

Teddy goes down the stairs, shotgun ready.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins quips, "Seems we have their baptismal pool, I'll be old John for you Mr. Hambrick if you're up for a dunking!" he says with a chuckle as he heads over to the stairs with the torch to take a lighted view down.




"S'alright Sarge.  I already been wet.  I spect my next baptism 'll be in blood.  But not on this day."  He tilts his head toward the hall with an "after you" look, and then starts behind Teddy, keeping 10 to 15 feet back.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 7, 2005)

T. Rawley gives the pool a once over and follows Joshua down the stairs.


----------



## Old One (Sep 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta sighs audibly, grips her gun, raises the lantern and follows the herd downward.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

Teddy descended the first set of stairs and paused at the top of a second set.

Just at the edge of the torchlight he could make out the edges of a pit. 

Something moved within, and the smell of death was stronger here.







E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Sacred Temples_, _Cave Chambers_, and _Cave Details_.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

As Teddy stops at the edge of the pit, Haskins moves forward with his torch to see if there was footing ahead and to see what moved in the pit.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

Haskins urged Teddy forward, and together they descended the second tier of steps.

As they approached to peer over the edge of the pit, about a half dozen large lizards, each about the size of a house cat, scuttled out of the pit and darted off further down the hallway.

The lizards had apparently been dining on the bodies of two dead men, impaled on spikes at the bottom of the pit.

The men were Westerners, dressed very much as the rest of their own group was, in comfortable 'jungle exploration' attire. One held a machete. The other was tangled in his own whip. They both wore holsters but, strangely, the holsters were empty. 

The gear was in considerably better condition than the bodies.

These men hadn't just stumbled into the pit. It was clear from even a cursory examination that the pit had been covered by a loose layer of thin stone, which had apparently collapsed as the men passed over. You could edge along the outside of the pit, next to the wall, if you were careful-- and you knew the pit was there.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Rawley peers over the edge of the pit. 

"Should one of us go down there and check out the bodies?" he asks. "They might carry papers and such that would be valuable to Miss Briggitta's...ah...research."


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

"Will you be so eager the day you're the one useful for research?  Ya think?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Rawley peers over the edge of the pit.
> 
> "Should one of us go down there and check out the bodies?" he asks. "They might carry papers and such that would be valuable to Miss Briggitta's...ah...research."




"Aside from Ms. Nielson's proclivities, if she wishes to have them searched, I will head down there"


----------



## Old One (Sep 8, 2005)

A tingling shiver runs down the small of Brigitta's back as she notes the two dead bodies.

_'What secrets do you hold, my pretties?' _ Her thoughts stray for a moment.

She shakes her head and sets her jaw, drawing herself up with as much presence as her 5' height can muster.

_"Right you are, gentlemen,"_ she snaps in a business-like manner, "_we need to examine these men.  Their presence here is a mystery and we need to find out why they were here, if possible.  Also, knowing the manner of their demise...although it looks fairly obvious from this vantage point...would be helpful.  They may also have supplies we can...requisition."_

She holsters her side arm, sets the lantern down and begins to take out her medical kit.

Glancing up, she adds, _"Perhaps a guard or two on the far side to prevent any unpleasant suprises would be helpful."_
~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Sep 8, 2005)

"I'd best go on, 'fore somebody goes tracking over everything. 'sides, think its a good time for me to be on th'ther side of a pit

OOC: Am I right that getting across is fairly straight forward, being as we do know where the pit is?  
The die server seems to be FUBAR at the moment.  I'll take ten untrained balance to cross if I may, otherwise I'll roll asap.  Once across I'll check for further tracks, again roll to come.

EDIT: Working now and funny: I rolled a 10.  Survival check also sent.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshua carefully inched past the pit and studied the opposite side. There was just enough dirt and grime on the stone floor for him to survey the scene. There was no sign of human passage-- no boot prints, for example-- but it looked like something large and heavy had been dragged along the floor to the edge of the pit, then dragged away again. He was baffled, but the site felt secure enough for him to wave Haskins forward.

With Bill and Rawley holding a rope, Haskins gingerly lowered himself into the spiked pit.

The stench was horrible. Haskins could barely stand it, and it occurred to him that his pay certainly didn't cover this, and that courtesy to a lady only goes so far. 

It was easy enough to search the men. Each had about 20 rounds of .45 ammo on his gun belt but, again, no pistols. A machete. A whip. One had a pouch of tobacco and some rolling papers. Each had a few dollars worth of silver coins, both pesos and pounds sterling.

When it came time to try moving the bodies up, Haskins had to draw the line. The ravages of time and beast were too much, and Haskins was in no mood to smell anything from _inside_ the corpses when the _outside_ was bad enough.

He looked up at Brigitta. "You sure about this?"


----------



## Old One (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*

A brief half-frown flits across Brigitta's lips as she looks down at the ex-soldier and the mangled bodies.  She hadn't expected Haskins to be squeamish around the dead, but he _did_ have a point...and they were in pretty bad shape.

She shook her head.  "Mr. Haskins, the bodies are not in good shape...attempting to bring them up would serve no useful purpose besides increasing the stench in the area.  Please ascend and I will descend, if you would be so kind as to lower me down...I want to determine how long they have been dead and if anything beyond the obvious puncture wounds contributed to their demise."

[OOC: Assuming the above is doable, Brigitta will go into the pit and "Take 10" with Knowledge:Anatomy to examine the bodies.  She is looking for any strange wounds or damage inconsistant with falling into a spiked pit.  She will also attempt to determine exactly how long they have been deceased.  Please let me know if you need a roll for that.]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 8, 2005)

Edited for order.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2005)

Haskins draws upon that inner resisilance that has helped him overcome so much, and forces the gorge back down his throat. "Ms. Nielson, with all due respect, I ain't leaving you down here by yourself. You can come down if you wish, but these blokes ain't telling you much, they're mostly mush, haven't seen bodies this bad since the Kush. And that bonus we talked about, well it just doubled. But what bothers me is that their holsters are empty and there's no bloody shotgun. So these men either had a partner or we're third in line to reach this ruddy temple" and he tosses up what little material possessions they men had up to the others.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, Fenris, I beat your post by a smidgen. I may have jumped the gun but I anticipated that Brigitta wasn't going to be deterred on this one...I've edited the posts to rearrange them.

Clearly, they were killed by falling into a spiked pit.

The bodies were pretty well chewed up, but Brigitta studied them carefully for signs of decomposition.

"Hmm... Lots of corpse beetles... A ha! Maggots. Maggots usually start to appear within 30 hours. Hmm... hard to say down here in this cave. It's not too cold and we're not too far back." 

She prodded carefully at one of the bodies. More horrible liquid oozed out and crept slowly down her instruments.

"Presense of ammonia compounds in the lungs; putrescine, cadverine. Still some bloating evident, some collapse. Early stages of black putrefaction. More than 10 days, less than 3 weeks-- assuming the cave environment hasn't altered the natural cycle."

Satisfied, Brigitta held up her hand for a boost out of the pit. Her dainty hand glistened slightly and smelled like the devil's ass.


----------



## Old One (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Ms. Nielson, with all due respect, I ain't leaving you down here by yourself. You can come down if you wish, but these blokes ain't telling you much, they're mostly mush, haven't seen bodies this bad since the Kush. And that bonus we talked about, well it just doubled. But what bothers me is that their holsters are empty and there's no bloody shotgun. So these men either had a partner or we're third in line to reach this ruddy temple"




The briefest of smiles graces Brigitta's face as she cleans her hands.

_"You additional monetary request is noted, Mr. Haskins...thank you for your help and fortitude.  I share your concern that their weapons are absent, as it points to either other interested parties, opportunistic native looters or a plainly hostile 3rd element.  As large as those lizards are, I doubt they have a penchant for gunmetal.  Let us push on, but have a care that a similar fate,"_ she gestures to the putrid bodies below, _"does not befall us.  A similar device or other traps of ingenious design may lie ahead."_

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Sep 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Sorry, Fenris, I beat your post by a smidgen. I may have jumped the gun but I anticipated that Brigitta wasn't going to be deterred on this one...I've edited the posts to rearrange them.
> 
> Clearly, they were killed by falling into a spiked pit.
> 
> ...




Teddy will help Brigitta out of the pit, then clean his hands.

He'll let Brigitta cross first, then shimmy along after her. (Take 10 on a balance check.

"I'll keep goin first, if youse wants, but I ain't so good at sniffin out pits."


----------



## BryonD (Sep 8, 2005)

"Some... thing was dragged this way.  So long as we can follow this we should be clear of traps.  'Least pits 'n such....  'Nless someone else has a better plan, I'd suggest I move along up front.  Though I'd think kindly of someone watching afore while I'm eyeing the ground."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2005)

"Oughn't you say a little something here before we move on Mr. Hambrick?"

Once out of the pit, Haskins will move up to accompany Joshua and light the ways for his tracking and keep an eye 'afore'






OOC: Yeah thanks Brig you can offer all the money in the world since you know we won't live for me to collect or you to pay


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 8, 2005)

Haskins held his torch high so that Joshua could scout ahead.

They hadn't gone far when they reached a junction.

Ahead, another staircase descended, but the entire passage had collapsed on itself. The stairs now led to a wall of rubble and rock.

To the left and right, the passage continued on. 

Joshua traced the track of the 'dragged thing' to the right.

Rawley looked back over his shoulder to the pit at his heels. "Can we push on? It's a little crowded back here."

The stench of death was still strong in everyone's nostrils.








Cartography by Ed Bourelle.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 8, 2005)

Bill fights the unease in his stomach and wipes the sweat of his brow on the back of his sleeve. _"I'm sorry, but what exactly are we looking for again? Let's find it and get out of this place."_


----------



## BryonD (Sep 8, 2005)

"Tracks go right.  Probably less chance of hitting a trap that way.  Beyond that I don't know. But I say 'always cut the cards'.  We should go right unless there's a truth I don't see."


----------



## Old One (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta nods.  

"You were all hired for your expertise in certain areas...right it is."

She repacks and stows her medical bag and then eases the Webley out of its holster again.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2005)

"Lead on Mr. Hambrick, I will light the way"


----------



## BryonD (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll start down the right path, trying to stay on the dragging trail


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 9, 2005)

They had not progressed far down the corridor before they were greeted by another grisly sight.

Scattered across the corridor were about a dozen large chunks of putrid flesh, with bits of bone, clothing, and gear mixed in. 

Joshua suppressed a gag and counted boots. Four boots... two men.

There was nothing left of the men or their gear worth picking through.

Who or what had done this to them, he did not care to speculate.

Several of the fleshier parts had clearly been chewed by small animals, as well as beetles and maggots. Joshua was no medical expert but he guessed they'd been dead just about exactly as long as the other men.

The trail of the 'dragged thing' bypassed the carnage and continued down the corridor.







Cartography by Ed Bourelle.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 9, 2005)

T. Rawley moves forward when the preacher stops, forces back his own bile, and looks anywhere but at the carnage. After a few moments of composing himself, he lights a cigarette and looks back the way they'd come. 

"They's something down here, Brindle," he murmurs, hand shaking. "It's gonna get all of us, same as them."


----------



## Old One (Sep 9, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: I will be incommunicado for about the next 24 hours.  Brigitta will examine the remains, looking primarily of "unusual" signs of demise and urge the party to continue forward after depositing the remains in the pit - "I would hate to slip and fall in this mess if we have to run back through here".  She will continue to move with the lantern in one hand and the unholstered Webley in the other.  Wulf, feel free to roll for me if necessary - she will use the "Aim" action if possible to improve firearm use.  See everyone late tomorrow night!]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: I will be incommunicado for about the next 24 hours.  Brigitta will examine the remains, looking primarily of "unusual" signs of demise and urge the party to continue forward after depositing the remains in the pit - "I would hate to slip and fall in this mess if we have to run back through here".  She will continue to move with the lantern in one hand and the unholstered Webley in the other.  Wulf, feel free to roll for me if necessary - she will use the "Aim" action if possible to improve firearm use.  See everyone late tomorrow night!]
> 
> ~ OO




OOC: Uh, how are we getting a pile of putrid, rotting, and presumably liquifying, flesh back to the pit? Brooms, hose it down? Maybe be can just kick the larger chunks and boots to the side.


----------



## nakia (Sep 9, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley moves forward when the preacher stops, forces back his own bile, and looks anywhere but at the carnage. After a few moments of composing himself, he lights a cigarette and looks back the way they'd come.
> 
> "They's something down here, Brindle," he murmurs, hand shaking. "It's gonna get all of us, same as them."




OOC: Your horse came in the tunnels?  

Teddy looked at the mess in the passage, exhaled sharply, and glanced at the party.  Sure, it was a foul situation, but he'd seen it before.  There was that time in Brooklyn with Brigitta, a Chinaman, and a tugboat.  No dry cleaner could get those stains out, that's for sure.  Maybe he should tell that story.  It could lighten the mood.

He glanced at Rawley, who was talking to his horse.  

God knows the mood could use a little lightening.

"Let's just push on."


----------



## BryonD (Sep 9, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Let's just push on."



"Yup, nothing to learn here.  We knew there was death."
Joshua will move past the bodies and keep moving.  Any sign that ther dragging was before or after the people died? Does it turn around them? Go under? Or was it just moving alongside the location?


----------



## ragboy (Sep 9, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> OOC: Your horse came in the tunnels?




OOC: Nope. He just talks to his horse...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 10, 2005)

Just in case it's not clear, nobody with a torch has yet moved on, and I'm assuming nobody is walking off into the darkness.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "Yup, nothing to learn here.  We knew there was death."
> Joshua will move past the bodies and keep moving.  Any sign that ther dragging was before or after the people died? Does it turn around them? Go under? Or was it just moving alongside the location?





OOC: It says the trail bypasses the carnage so I would assume it went around.

Haskins moves forward to light the way for Joshua.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 10, 2005)

Bill twirls his pistol a bit to relax his nerves. As he moves up to the group he lingers ever so slightly at the crossroads to give a listen.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 10, 2005)

Joshua will keep moving just ahead of Haskins, staying in the best possible light


----------



## BryonD (Sep 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: It says the trail bypasses the carnage so I would assume it went around.




OOC: So now we've got literacy requirements?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: So now we've got literacy requirements?





OOC: Nah, I just made the spot check is all


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 12, 2005)

They made their way cautiously forward.

Joshua moved past some cave mushrooms and wild root growth and into a larger room. 

There was a large pool in the center of the room, filled with brackish water too dark and deep to see the bottom. That musky, snakey smell that Joshua had noticed earlier filled the room. 

_Everyone_ could smell it, now.

Joshua's trail had led him right to the edge of the pool.







E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Dungeons_ and _Dungeon Details_.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 12, 2005)

"See anything like what you're lookin for, Mam?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 12, 2005)

No sooner had Joshua finished speaking when the pool erupted in a spray of muck, and a nightmare creature came roaring out. Huge, foul-smelling jaws gaped widely, but Joshua was caught flat-footed and flinched just a second too late. 

The creature fastened its jaws on Joshua's leg and began pulling and thrashing, rending flesh and bone. Joshua kicked at its scaly head and heaved himself backwards with every ounce of strength he could muster...

Joshua takes 8 points of damage. 

Everyone needs to send me an initiative roll, _in addition to your action in the 1st round_. If you are using the dice server and you want to attack, just send me two d20 rolls at the same time. I will use your first roll for your initiative.

Be aware that Joshua may be caught in a grapple with the critter, I am going to give Bryon a chance to pony up an action point when he finishes his work commute.

EDIT: Update: Action point saves the day, Joshua is not grappled.






E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Dungeons_ and _Dungeon Details_.


----------



## Old One (Sep 12, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta gasps as the nightmare erupts from the stagnant pool, then narrows her eyes and raises the Webley with a steady hand.  She takes careful aim at the rear quarters of the monstrosity and waits for a clear shot...

[OOC: If she thinks she can get a shot without hitting Joshua, she will take it, using "Aim" as a move-equivilent and then firing.  Rolls sent.  EDIT: Boy, I sure hope I don't get a clear shot...otherwise, I just shot Joshua  ...rolls are 8 for initiative and natural 1 for an attack roll   !]

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Sep 12, 2005)

"Ughh! Lord, ow,  SHOOT! SHOOT! SHOOT!!!!"


----------



## ragboy (Sep 12, 2005)

"Son of a..." T. Rawley yells. 

He reaches out and grabs Joshua by the collar of his shirt and thrusts his Colt into the creature's face, squeezing off a shot. 

OOC: Init and attack rolls sent.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2005)

Haskins shouts to Rawley, "Pull him out of there" then moves south a bit to clear a shot for Bill, then aims and squeezed off a shot at the beast himself.

OOC: Rolls sent


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill slides up between Hasking and Rawley and fires a shot into the beasts hindquarters. _"Pull him back!"_

OOC: Wulf please make my rolls. If I'm in danger of hitting Hambrick after I roll to hit please add in an action point.


----------



## nakia (Sep 12, 2005)

"Jaysus, Mary and Joseph!"

Teddy will take a five foot step to the west, aim (if I can do that, step, and fire) and fire his shotgun at the beast.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 12, 2005)

There was a horrible shredding sound as Joshua put both feet on the rim of the pool and threw himself back as hard as he could. 

He staggered back into the corner, knocking Brigitta's pistol out of her hand as he slammed into the wall. His leg was covered in blood.

One moment Rawley was reaching for Joshua's collar, and the next moment he was staring into the slavering jaws of the beast as it prepared to heave itself over the rim of the pool. Instinctively, he squeezed off a shot, perforating the big fin on the creature's back. 

It did not seem particularly deterred.

Haskins and Bill spread out, and together they let fly. Muzzles flashed and hot lead zipped into the pool-- but neither shot had found its mark.

The giant lizard lashed its tail from side to side and propelled itself onto the edge of the pool, as if preparing to pounce. Its maw whipped from side to side, baptizing the heroes with warm flecks of Joshua's blood like a gory aspergillum.

Just waiting on the results of Teddy's damage roll before the beast finishes its action.


----------



## Old One (Sep 12, 2005)

[OOC: I see we are off to a stellar start .  Glad I didn't put one in Hambrick's back ...hopefully we will all live to Round 2!]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 13, 2005)

I never got an answer from nakia as to whether he wanted to fire one barrel or both, so I am assuming one. I will update in a couple of minutes by editing this post.

The beast hesitated for the briefest moment, teetering on the edge of the pool. 

Teddy blasted it broadside with a shot from his sawed-off shotgun. He fumbled for the hammer on the second barrel of his shotgun, but in a split second, the creature turned toward this new threat and bore down on him. Teddy barely had time to get the shotgun between him and the lizard when its massive jaws latched on to him and held him fast. Teddy was torn and tossed violently from side to side as the creature tried to tear away a morsel of flesh.

Critter takes 10 damage from shotgun blast. Teddy takes 10 damage from bite and is now grappled.







E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Dungeons_ and _Dungeon Details_.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua grits his teeth, holding back a curse.  He tries to get to his feet and focus on ignoring the pain for the moment and attacking the threat.  [Stand up, re-ready weapon, hold to support others as needed]


----------



## nakia (Sep 13, 2005)

"AGGGGGHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!"

Ouch.  19 on attack roll for monster, then a 20 for the grapple.  I'm sorry I wasn't clearer about Teddy's actions.  Now he's paying for it.

If Teddy can, he'll squeeze off his other barrel into the monster, preferably down his gullet.  Then, he'll try to get out of the monster's grip.  He'll use an action point on his next grapple roll to break free.

Wulf, I'm sending you two rolls.  One's for the shot, the other's for the next grapple check.  If Teddy can't shoot, then ignore the first roll.  Action point should only be applied to grapple.  Edit: Ooops.  Looks like I sent you 14 rolls instead of two.  Sorry. Just take the first two, so it looks like I'm still grappled.

"Shoot it, ya bloody cowboys! . . . AGHHHH!!"


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 13, 2005)

Chaos abounds all around. Blood flies through the air as if in call to the screams that echo like thunder. Somehow Bill lets an eerie calm fall over him; he has killed before and that leaves a mark on a man’s soul. No, not the killing of war…something more personal. His eyes widening like a predator. With a steady hand he levels his Peacemaker at the creature's lower spine, his hand bobbing with its every move until it synchronizes with the horror. Everything stands still in that moment. Everything is silent. 

He fires.

OOC: Wulf, if I roll less than a 13 to hit I spend an action point.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 13, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Wulf, if I roll less than a 13 to hit I spend an action point.




What is it, exactly, preventing you from using the dice server?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2005)

Haskins drops his pistol, and pulls up the Martini-Henri, "To kill a bloody great beast, you need a bloody great gun" and aiming at the monster, fires a shot from his trusty old rifle.

Edit: OOC: Whoo-hoo. I want to hit the secret panel over on that wall, right, way over there away from the beast right?


----------



## Old One (Sep 14, 2005)

*Brigitta*

*"TEDDY!"*

Brigitta's brain is working, but anger and fear overwhelm reason.  The sight of Teddy's blood washing over the beast's nasty snout elicits a visceral response in her.  Instead of picking up the Webley at her feet, she whips out one of her wickedly sharp over-sized surgical cutters (MW) and slashes at the monster.

[OOC: Rolls sent...12 on the attack dice (+ mods) + AP dice for a whopping +1...base damage of 4 on d4, if the attack hits.]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> What is it, exactly, preventing you from using the dice server?






Not picking on you, it's just that I... uh... rolled a 5. So I will save you the trouble of spending an action point, cause it ain't gonna help.

You guys are like the keystone kops here. Update coming. Still waiting Old One's results to show up.


----------



## solomoncane (Sep 14, 2005)

*the going of solomoncane*

OOC:
Hello, all.  I see the group's gotten into a bit of a mess.  "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!" (a WWI song).

I apologize for my absence.  The hurricane has changed some work priorities and has had a personal effect on me as well.  It appears all of this will consume my time for the immediate future.

ByronD -- you seem to have a good take on the Joshua Hambrick character, and I bequeath him to you ( I hope he survives).  Thanks for taking over and running with it.  Feel free to take the character wherever you desire.

Wulf -- thanks for including me in this project.  If you have need of another understudy in a couple of weeks or so, feel free to PM me -- I may be available then.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

Solomoncane, sorry to see you go. You know where to find us when you have time.

Folks, I have found an alternate dice roller that looks pretty good. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py

I've also put a link to it in the first post of this thread. If you have not been able to use any of the rollers so far, or you are having trouble with Irony Games' server, please give this one a try.

Old One, please send me your rolls so that I can update.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: Well the old dice server was seen as a gambling site by my company's software that limits where we can go (mostly to prevent porn sites) so it was blocked. It looks like I can get to the new one.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

Boy, I like the new dice server a lot more. 

You can put your rolls in normal gaming nomenclature (ie, 1d20+2, 1d4+2, etc) and you can put in multiple rolls by separating them with a semicolon, for example: 1d20; 1d6; 2d6, which would be a good way to designate an attack roll, and action point, and your damage roll, and it will give you a single link to show all those rolls. 

Example link:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149941


"To kill a bloody great beast, you need a bloody great gun," said Haskins, dropping his pistol and swinging his Martini-Henry into action. He readied a shot from his trusty old rifle.

A sense of calm washed over Bill as he carefully aimed, and his gunfighter's instincts finally overcame his jittery nerves. Slowly, he drew a bead on the creature.

Teddy managed to bring his knee up to fend off the creature's claws, then swung his shotgun up and pulled the trigger. There was another deafening blast and spray of gore.

Ten feet and several hundred pounds of ancient, primal, angry reptile thrashed through the room. Its wide tail lashed past Haskins and Bill, and both men instinctively flinched back at the last moment, throwing their shots off wide.

"Teddy!" screamed Brigitta. In desperation, she drew her surgical cleaver and buried it in the creature's neck.

The creature was obviously grievously wounded, but continued to thrash its prey back and forth.

Teddy takes another 10 damage. The creature takes 10 damage from Teddy's shotgun and 5 damage from Brigitta's cleaver. If Joshua is holding his action for just the right time, now seems good.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: Do you want us to just link our rolls here or e-mail them to you? Also, what e-mail address should I use if you prefer that method?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Do you want us to just link our rolls here or e-mail them to you? Also, what e-mail address should I use if you prefer that method?




You can just say what you rolled, but just provide the link at the end of the post.

My email, as always, is ben@badaxegames.com.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: Bill rolls a 17 for his attack; and scores 10 points of damage!


----------



## ragboy (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC: T. Rawley's next three attacks are here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149952. Damage on the first roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149954 -- are we spending action points to convert threats to crits?

Rawley backs off into the mouth of the passage (5' step I think) behind him, bile rising in the back of his throat. He levels his pistol at the hell creature and fires...


----------



## BryonD (Sep 14, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If Joshua is holding his action for just the right time, now seems good.




Poking a look in at lunch, not really any time......

I'll shoot now and at every possibility until creature dies or other path seems obvious.  
Please handle for me.  No time for me to do more.  No action points at this time.

I'm willing to let other Players dictate Joshua's action for the next 36 hrs real time, or you Wulf, whichever is prefered.  I may have some on-line time this PM.


----------



## nakia (Sep 14, 2005)

Teddy was covered in blood and gore. Much of it was his own.

He'd been in lots of fights before.  Fights with bigger men.  Fights where he'd been seriously wounded.  Once, in Hell's Kitchen, he'd taken a knife to the gut and a cleaver to the small of his back and left that Murdock bastard bleeding in an alley.  

This wasn't Hell's Kitchen.

And this . . . thing wasn't some thug with an attiude.  Teddy didn't know what it was and he didn't really care.  He just knew he wasn't getting taken out by some effing clipper ship lizard.  

Teddy grabs the things jaws as they grind into his leg.  His scarred arms tighten and PULL as he tries to free himself.

"ARRRGGGGHHHH!"

Grapple roll + action point to get the hell away from this stupid lizard coming soon.


----------



## nakia (Sep 14, 2005)

Teddy gets an 11+3 (for his action point)

http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py



"ARRGGHHHH!"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

Teddy grabbed the thing's jaws. Sharp, conical teeth-- luckily, designed more for holding than ripping or tearing-- dug into his hands as he pulled its jaws apart, slowly, slowly forcing the creature back and away with herculean effort. His arms and legs quivered for a moment as Teddy regained the upper hand, bending the creature back and over.

The rest of the group stood in amazement for the briefest of moments, watching the scene unfold in slow motion, before they were suddenly galvanized back into action. Almost as one, Haskins, Rawley, Joshua, and Bill stepped forward and filled its body full of lead.

The creature shook violently and slumped to the floor, dead. 








nakia, when you provide a link to your results, make sure you get the results link, and not just the server link.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 14, 2005)

T. Rawley blew a sigh and leaned against the wall trying to get his racing heart under control. He slid his pistol back into its holster and shakily rolled a cigarette.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 14, 2005)

Concerned that the noise may bring more unwanted guests, Bill turns around and guards the hallway. _"I hope nobody heard that."_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

"Alright, let's settle down now. Excellent work there Mr. Caryle. Ms. Nielson what do you need to attend to Mr. Caryle nd Mr. Hambrick? If Mr. Brown will watch our rear, Mr. Sutton, why don't you circle the pool on the right and I will take the left" And Haskins picks up his pistol, wiping the muck from the floor off on his trousers, and re-holstering it. Before heading around the pool, he takes out his bayonette, and affixes it to the Martini-Henry and chambers a new round. "At this rate, Mr. Sutton, you're going to run out of tobacco" he says wryly.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 14, 2005)

While Haskins, Bill, and Rawley scouted out the rest of the room, and took up defensive positions at the two new corridors they revealed, Brigitta helped Teddy and Joshua over to a somewhat cleaner corner where she could attend to their wounds.








E-Adventure tile maps copyright Ed Bourelle and Skeleton Key Games. Used with permission.
 Tiles shown are available in _Dungeons_ and _Dungeon Details_.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 14, 2005)

"There's another passage down this way," Rawley says, flipping his cigarette into the pool. "Should we check out this pool?"

OOC: Is the pool shallow? Deep? Roiling with evil?


----------



## nakia (Sep 14, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> nakia, when you provide a link to your results, make sure you get the results link, and not just the server link.




Sorry.  I was having trouble figuring out how exactly to post the link; it looks like I didn't get the right one.

Teddy leans against the wall, his leg and side ravaged and bleeding.  After hearing Hambrick's remark, he mutters, "Ya right.  Nice work.  Just like a bloody Brit officer to stand back and let others take the lumps."

He'll mangage a rueful smile at Brigitta: "Seems like we always end up like this, eh?  Me bleedin and you sewin me up?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Sorry.  I was having trouble figuring out how exactly to post the link; it looks like I didn't get the right one.
> 
> Teddy leans against the wall, his leg and side ravaged and bleeding.  After hearing Hambrick's remark, he mutters, "Ya right.  Nice work.  Just like a bloody Brit officer to stand back and let others take the lumps."
> 
> He'll mangage a rueful smile at Brigitta: "Seems like we always end up like this, eh?  Me bleedin and you sewin me up?"





OOC: Dude I know you're losing blood and wosy and all, but it's HASKINS, Hambricks the guy lying next to you bleedin' too


----------



## BryonD (Sep 14, 2005)

> Brigitta helped Teddy and Joshua over to a somewhat cleaner corner where she could attend to their wounds




"It's not as bad as it looks."

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150215

Wince, [rolls a 1 for healing action die] "Ouch, maybe it is as bad as it looks."

OOC: Devils advocate: Potential drawback of this die server, what is to keep me from ignoring my "1" roll and simply trying again.  Putting in your e-mail first was a good control.


----------



## nakia (Sep 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Dude I know you're losing blood and wosy and all, but it's HASKINS, Hambricks the guy lying next to you bleedin' too




"Haskins. . .Hambrick. . .sorry. . .I need a nap."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Haskins. . .Hambrick. . .sorry. . .I need a nap."





OOC:'sok. Solomancane and I had a good laugh because our characters names are so similar, first as well, Joshua Hambrick and John Haskins


----------



## Old One (Sep 15, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta, stunned by the orgy of violence and wash of blood, sags against the wall for a moment.  After inhaling deeply several times, she shakes her head and focuses on the task at hand.  Retrieving her medical cutter from the carcass, she moves to Teddy and Joshua.

Her lip tremble a bit - and her hands even more - as she tries staunch the blood flowing from Teddy's nasty wounds, but barely manages a decent bandage.  She moves quickly to Joshua, mentally orders herself calm down and effects a much better patch job.

Turning back to Teddy, her eyes narrow and she fights to control her breathing.  She dips deeper into her medical bag and begins to pull out strange looking fetishes - old carved bones, some strange looking dust and some feathers - and places them next to her medical instruments.

"Teddy," she says in a soft, barely audible voice, "I need you to lie very still...don't move, no matter what happens."

She raises her voice.  

"Gentlemen, I need complete quiet for the next few mintues...what I am going to do may seem a bit strange...but it is necessary, given the extent of Teddy's injuries...please ensure that I am not disturbed."

She closes her eyes and begins to chant softly...

[OOC: Brigitta will "take 10" to restore hit points on Teddy and Joshua.  "Restore HP" rolls made - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150323 - 1 hp for Teddy and 4 for Joshua.  She will also attempt to cast a spell on Teddy.  Wulf, she will go for the "special" version (I think this qualifies for a "Cure Light" at Caster Level 1, correct?) and will take 10 minutes to attempt to cast, which should give a +4 on the roll (caster level 1 + 3 for additional time).  Caster check is a 14 - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150331.  Spell result is 1d8+1 (I think) - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150333 - resulting in 8 points of magical healing for Teddy.  Spell Burn roll - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150334 - results in a 4 - 3 = 1 STR drop.  Horror check for "special" spell (Wulf, not sure what mods you want on this, so I will just send you the straight d20 roll) - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150335 - result is a 14.]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 15, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: Devils advocate: Potential drawback of this die server, what is to keep me from ignoring my "1" roll and simply trying again.  Putting in your e-mail first was a good control.




I don't expect anybody to cheat.

But to answer your question, there's a button there that says, "Look at the last 20 rolls for this character."

If the old dice server worked for you, use it. I just prefer you guys to do your own rolling and I think this provides just enough of a barrier to keep everybody honest.

EDIT: By the way, folks, please don't forget you can put multiple rolls into a single instance on the new server-- just use a semicolon to separate each roll. That way you don't have to post 4 or 5 links.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 15, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the pool shallow? Deep? Roiling with evil?




It's full of water, muck, sticks, bones, etc. Looks more like a nest than a pool at this point.

You can't see the bottom. You want to jump in to plumb the depths?

Everybody else-- no problem with your posts/actions. If you want to do anything else/more before we move on, now's a good time to regroup.

FYI-- I'll have my laptop with me for the next couple of days, but I make no promises. This _might_ be the last post for a while.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Unless there is a good cliff hanger coming up, I think we are at a good stopping point for our break.


----------



## nakia (Sep 15, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> It's full of water, muck, sticks, bones, etc. Looks more like a nest than a pool at this point.
> 
> You can't see the bottom. You want to jump in to plumb the depths?
> 
> ...




I'm fine with a break/regrouping for awhile as well. We can talk in and out of character about what to do next, or just do some in character "getting to know each other better" stuff.  Wulf, have a great wedding/honeymoon.  Congrats.  And thanks for a fun game so far!


----------



## ragboy (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Have a great time. I'm fine with a total break.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Wulf, the game will be waiting. Enjoy yourself and we'll see you when you return.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 15, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I don't expect anybody to cheat.




Oh, neither do I.  Not in the least and didn't mean to imply otherwise.  I just was looking at it from a "proof" perspective.



> But to answer your question, there's a button there that says, "Look at the last 20 rolls for this character."




And that does it right there.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 15, 2005)

"Thank you, mam."

Joshua will then move back toward the east and watch quietly while Brigitta helps Teddy.  
Once that is done he will move to south to help Rawley check that passage

EDIT: Rolls a 19 survival check on the south corridor
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150789



OOC: Thanks solomoncane, I'd glad to get the character, but sorry that trouble is what got him to me.  Hope things go well for you.  I'll try to keep Joshua alive and heroic!


----------



## Old One (Sep 16, 2005)

[OOC: Wulf...have fun and congrats...see ya when you get back.  I am also off tomorrow of 8 days in Italy.  I will check in around 9/26.]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Sep 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Wulf...have fun and congrats...see ya when you get back.  I am also off tomorrow of 8 days in Italy.  I will check in around 9/26.]
> 
> ~ OO




Lucky bastard.  Have fun!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow.

I don't know what's more surprising and alarming:

The fact that Brigitta just cast a _freakin' magic spell_ and all anyone-- including the preacher-- had to say about it was, "Thank you ma'am"...

Or the fact that I'm posting to a play by post game with my wedding only 2 1/2 hours away.   


Wulf


----------



## BryonD (Sep 17, 2005)

First, congrats!! and it better be a while before you read this.


A little sequencing is in order:
Joshua said "Thank You" after receiving standard medical aid.  The spell came later.  I made a point of intently taking things in and then putting some distance between myself and her.  I did make a meta-game choice to not enter open conflict.  But I don't think it is a problem because I'm still in character.  Joshua is quite concerned.  But the reality is that not only is he on a paid job, but that they are in a life and death situation.  Getting out alive takes precedent over Bible studies and Fire and Brimestone for the rotting Hell that surely awaits Brigitta  (     ).

But, as a rural 19th century American seminary grad, Joshua believes in magic.  It is bad.  But he believes in it.
What is messing with Joshua's head right now is that he just got attacked by a freaking dinosaur.  Something until 10 minutes ago he did not believe in.

Priorities. Priorities. Priorities.


----------



## Old One (Sep 26, 2005)

*Hehe...*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I don't know what's more surprising and alarming:
> 
> ...




Congrats, Wulf...I hope everything is going "well" on the honeymoon !

Just back from Italy...great trip...but I think I am coming down with a respiratory bug...little old ba*tard sitting behind me was hacking up a lung the whole 9.75 hour flight home.

See everyone when Wulf gets back.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 29, 2005)

I am back and ready to continue. I consider the ball in your court, guys, and will wait for some consensus/impetus to update.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I don't know what's more surprising and alarming:
> 
> ...




OOC: I was waiting for a response for you as to what happened. All we will see is Brig doing some weird chant and sprinkling dust on the poor chap. Now, once we see swirling mist encircling his leg, or the wounds closing over preternaturally fast, THEN we will know she has cast magic, until then, we don't know what she did was magic.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 29, 2005)

Brigitta swooned, apparently dazed for a moment, and slumped over the wounds she was tending. 

When she rose just a moment later, the wounds were _gone._


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

The hairs on the back of Haskins neck rose, he swallowed hard and took a quick drink from his hip flask. "Well, Ms. Nielson, was that, uh, thing you did what I think it was?" he said weakly. "Because if it's what I think it was, there's a witch doctor in Kenya I owe 10 buffalo and an apology to. And after seeing that, no bloody way I'm welching on that debt!" And wiping the cold sweat off his head he turns to inspect the tunnels again and regain his composure.





OOC: Thanks Wulf!


----------



## ragboy (Sep 29, 2005)

T. Rawley felt frozen to the floor as his eyes caught what Brigitta was doing. A cold sweat dampened his armpits and trickled down his back. 

_This is going to be the biggest story since the Goatman of Laredo._


----------



## BryonD (Sep 29, 2005)

RAWLEY said:
			
		

> This is going to be the biggest story since the Goatman of Laredo.




mutters just loud enough for Rawley:
So, was this goatman a bigger deal than bein' ripped to shreds in a dark hole 'n followin' a witch into the flames?
Jest wonderin.

Joshua returns to checking the passage.


----------



## nakia (Sep 29, 2005)

Teddy lay there, bruised and bleeding from deep tears along his leg and side.  His breath was ragged; he was barely conscious.

His eyes were closed.  He was resting, trying to get his strength back, trying to get up.  He’d almost been eaten by that . . . thing in the pool, but he didn’t want to look weak in front of these other men.

He felt the words, rather than heard them.  They went into him like needles, pricking and poking along the ragged tears in his flesh.  He started to tingle and twitch.  Attached to the words were silver threads, power from, from Someplace Else.  The threads went into him, knitting his flesh, closing his wounds.  

As the threads wove his wounds shut, he felt, for the briefest of moments, that Something was on the other end of those threads, Something that waited.  It gave for now, but soon It would want, need, take, something in return.  Someplace Else was just on the other side of a door, and It wanted through.

Teddy didn’t remember any of this as his eyes opened.  He sits up just in time to grab the swooning Brigitta.  He places her gently on the stone floor, resting her head on his duffel.  He looks up at the other men, daring them to say a word.


----------



## Old One (Sep 29, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta smiles wanely at Teddy and sits up slowly, her face a mask of non-chalance.  Her calm exterior belies her inner exultation.

_'It DID work...by the Powers...it was true!'_

Her mind races backwards through the years of trial, error, hope and failure.  She had succeeded in several lab experiments - on injured animals - with a minor use of the incantation...but she had never attempted something so powerful...or taxing.  To achieve such a success on the first try in the field was nothing short of phenomenal!  What more might she be capable of?

A flush rises from her chest to her face as momentary visions of power flash through her mind, pushing reason aside.  She shakes her head, scattering drops of perspiration and notices the others looking at her.  The color in her faces increases as she ducks her head and slowly rises to her feet.  She clears her throat and speaks softly.

_"Gentlemen...there are powers in this world...hidden things...the stuff of legend and fairy tales and things that hide in the shadow.  My studies have shown me that some of these legends and fairy tales are steeped in truth and that this...power...or magic, as some might call it...is as real as the air we breath and ground we walk on."_

She pauses to gauge the effects of her words before continuing.

_"Some of you may be uncomfortable with what you have just witnessed...but I assure you it is no parlor trick.  What I have done is somewhat taxing and carries some risk of..."_ she pauses again, searching for the right words, _"unpleasent side effects...but I will use what power I have to help us complete our task."_

She stands as tall as she can and looks at all of them, dark eyes defiant and daring.

_"If you have a problem with my exercise of this...gift...speak up now or I will consider the issue closed..."_

~ OO

[OOC: Brigitta will suggest they call a halt to refit and allow the other injuried parties to rest.  She will "take 10" on appropriate tend wounds checks.]


----------



## BryonD (Sep 29, 2005)

Joshua stands up full and sighs deeply before turing back to face toward Brigitta.

"Mam, the days a' hangin's and piling stone are in the past.  But there's still good in the world.  And there's still bad.  And some of that bad stuff may look all like to be an angel of light and such.  But that don't go makin' it any less bad.  

I gave my word.  I'll lead you in.  And I'll lead you out.  You follow me you got a good chance to be jus' fine.  You follow the darkness and one of these 'unpleasant side effects' is gonna drag you right into a world of pits and snakes.  

I keep my promises and I'll do that today and every day until yer back on a boat for home.  That issue is closed.  But *NOTHIN* else is closed.

Now.  See anything like what you're lookin for, Mam?"


----------



## ragboy (Sep 29, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> mutters just loud enough for Rawley:
> So, was this goatman a bigger deal than bein' ripped to shreds in a dark hole 'n followin' a witch into the flames?
> Jest wonderin.
> 
> Joshua returns to checking the passage.




T. Rawley jumps, not realizing he'd spoken aloud. 

"True account of the power to heal beyond potions of liquor and herbs," he mutters. "You damn right. She just pulled that man back from the Almighty with a few words and gestures." 

Then louder: "Ms. Nielson," he says, fumbling his notpad and pencil from his bag. "I'd like to talk to you about these...powers. How...where did you learn of such?"


----------



## Old One (Sep 29, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta bristles a bit at Joshua's words and feels a tingling urge flit from her core down her slender arms to her fingertips.  A voice-less voice gently tugs at her brain, urging immediate action

_'Perhaps a minor demonstration is in order...'_

She shakes her head, banishing the annoying thought and gives the preacher her most disarming smile and a quick laugh.

_"Point taken, Mr. Hambrick and I am genuinely relieved that I have you as not only a valued guide, but spiritual advisor as well.  Be assured that the effects I alluded to have little to do with hellfire and damnation...they are better characterized as temporary weakness brought about by overtaxing mental strain...not trafficking with the Great Enemy."_

Even as she laughs off the preacher's warnings, her thoughts circle the image of old _babushka_ that had taught her one of the more dangerous incantations.  The mental picture of the gypsy woman rooting around on the ground, gnawing on rocks and ripping the skin from her face with her own nails was worthy of a wood-cut from Dante's work.  Perhaps Joshua _did_ have a point.

Turning to T. Rawley, she fixes him with a penetrating gaze.

_"Are you sure you want to know?  I am not sure this is something easily explained to your...more parochial American newspaper readers,"  she winks at him and continues, "let us save this discussion for a quieter fireside chat...but I will share what I know with you...give you the story of a lifetime...with one iron-clad restriction.  Absolutely no attribution.  After all, I *do* have a medical reputation to protect...do you agree?"_

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

"Yes, Ms. Nielson, I think you having that chat in some other place is best. No need to further dark our path here now. So once you have recovered from the strain there of magic, well press on. Come to think of it, I think there's a fakir I need to vist back in India as well. I never could figure out his damn parlor tricks, guess this is why."


----------



## BryonD (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua turns away again and moves five to ten feet down the southern corridor, trying to not leave the light behind.  Searching for any indication of which way will find Brigitta's goal and get us done and back out of here.

Rolls another survival check: gets a 26
survival (1d20+7=26)


----------



## ragboy (Sep 30, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Are you sure you want to know?  I am not sure this is something easily explained to your...more parochial American newspaper readers,"  she winks at him and continues, "let us save this discussion for a quieter fireside chat...but I will share what I know with you...give you the story of a lifetime...with one iron-clad restriction.  Absolutely no attribution.  After all, I *do* have a medical reputation to protect...do you agree?"_




"Of course, Ms. Nielson," Rawley says, putting away his notebook. 

It was always the same, he thought. They never wanted to talk about it. Hell, she'll probably kill me in my sleep just so she can dig through my guts.


----------



## Old One (Sep 30, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> "Of course, Ms. Nielson," Rawley says, putting away his notebook.
> 
> It was always the same, he thought. They never wanted to talk about it. Hell, she'll probably kill me in my sleep just so she can dig through my guts.




[OOC: Hah!]

Brigitta glances at Haskins and Hambrick and then over at Teddy and a brief mask of worry clouds her face.

_"To answer your earlier query, Mr. Hambrick, the appearence of this reptilian monstrosity leads me to believe we are on the right track...on the trail of a greater mystery, if you will.  But I have yet to find what we seek.  We might want to do a quick search of this cesspool, although I doubt we will find more than much and the waste discharge of those unfortunate souls that seem to have encountered this creature prior to our arrival."_

She pauses for a moment, taking stock of everyone's condition.

_"I am willing to press forward in the interest of time, but a rest period might be warranted to allow the injured further recovery.  I will, however, defer that judgement to those so wounded."_

She carefully cleans and replaces her medical cleaver and double-checks the load on her Webley while awaiting a reply.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 30, 2005)

Map update. Further updates may be made to this post shortly...

Yes, I _know_ you can see through the walls on this map. 

Having now seen the creature up close and personal, Joshua had surmised that the "dragged thing" he'd been tracking was most likely caused by the sweep of the creature's tail.

And it was clear to Joshua that the lizard had made use of the passageway to the west ("south" in the combat map) as well.


----------



## Old One (Sep 30, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Map update. Further updates may be made to this post shortly...
> 
> Yes, I _know_ you can see through the walls on this map.




[OOC: That's 'cause we are so special ]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Sep 30, 2005)

Teddy will slowly get to his feet.  "I'm okay.  Brig took care of me.  We can get on wid it."

I have Teddy's hitpoints at 18.  He lost 20 from the monster (ARRGGH!), got 1 back from Brigitta's normal healing, and 8 more back from her Dark Arts  .  Does that look right?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I have Teddy's hitpoints at 18.  He lost 20 from the monster (ARRGGH!), got 1 back from Brigitta's normal healing, and 8 more back from her Dark Arts  .  Does that look right?




That's fine. I am not doing a lot of book-keeping on my end, so I hope you guys are keeping tabs, especially action points and hit points.

The post above has been updated with the results of Joshua's Track check.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 30, 2005)

Any sign of the dragging we were following before?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 30, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Any sign of the dragging we were following before?




You want to take a mulligan on that one?


----------



## BryonD (Sep 30, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You want to take a mulligan on that one?



Sorry, forgot in all the other excitement.


"This ways deeper in.  And that thing came from here as well, so it may be clear.  Unless there's a better suggestion, someone light the way and follow me.

Mam, I'm ok, and if Teddy says he's alright I think that getting out of here is better than waitin' for the next thing to try to make a meal of us."


----------



## Old One (Sep 30, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta reprises her role of lantern-bearer after checking the oil supply and unholsters her sidearm.

_"Sergeant Haskins, if you will join Mr. Hambrick at the van, we shall be on our way..."_

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

Haskins checks that his Martini-Henri is loaded and re-affixes his bayonette "Yes, of course Ms. Neilson, Onward Mr. Hambrick!"


----------



## BryonD (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua checks that he is re-loaded as well and leads on....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 30, 2005)

The party moved on to explore the hallway. They hadn't gone far before they encountered a cave-in. Haskins moved forward with his torch to verify that the passage was blocked, as indeed it was.

"Hang on," said Joshua, alert again to the strong stench of reptiles. He dropped to one knee, his eyes following the trail of the large lizard. "Big guy was sniffing around here for something."

Joshua tumbled a few rocks out of his way, revealing a set of metal doors, jagged, broken, and mostly rusted through. He tugged at the doors, but they would not budge-- probably rusted into place, and most definitely blocked anyway either in front or behind by the collapse.

The upper portion of the doors were blocked by the cave-in, and it would take hours and lots of equipment to clear them, but by moving just another few rocks, Joshua had opened a hole big enough to crawl through.

"Hand me that torch," said Joshua, not realizing that Haskins had already dropped down beside him to help. 

Joshua held the torch close to the crawlspace and peered into the room.

He sighed heavily.

"I don't suppose I need to tell you that the floor in there is... _moving..._"


----------



## BryonD (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua glances at Haskins, shows a forced grin and shakes his head slightly.
Then he turns and trots back to Brigitta.
"Normally I'd assume that crawling into a den of snakes on our own bellies is not like to be the plan.  Beggin your pardon mam, but I'm hoping that things is normal for once.  Back the other way perhaps?"

Edit: "Unless you think that cave-in there is where we need go.  In which case I'd say this first try is bout done."


----------



## nakia (Sep 30, 2005)

Snakes?  Why does it have to be snakes?

Sorry.  Obligatory Indiana Jones reference done.  Please continue.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Obligatory Indiana Jones reference done.  Please continue.




Oh, it won't be the last...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

OOC: I think Teddy better look out for any airplane propellers


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 1, 2005)

_Just because I forgot to mention the temple decor in there doesn't mean that Haskins or Hambrick didn't notice it.

Nor does it mean that they are obligated to mention it..._


----------



## BryonD (Oct 3, 2005)

"So, we go the other way now, right?"


----------



## Old One (Oct 3, 2005)

*Brigitta*

The thought of snakes wriggling about doesn't sit very well with Brigitta.  At Joshua's second prod, she agrees:

_"Right you are, Mr. Hambrick...we shall follow your lead."_

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Oct 3, 2005)

OOC:  Heh!  Prod Prod, Emphatic Prod!!!!    

Joshua will continue to lead the way back to and up the north passage.

Here is another survival check if needed.
Survival - North passage (1d20+7=11)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 3, 2005)

Joshua led the group back up the north passage.

They passed a short side passage that opened into a side room, but the trail led north, so Joshua followed. After about 60 feet he and Haskins entered at the top of a small amphitheater: a ring of stone steps that led down to a stage or pit, now filled with debris and brackish water, very much like the pool where they had first encountered the big lizard.

Brigitta held up her lantern to better inspect the side room. Piles of junk and debris littered the floor, and two smaller cells with rusted, pitted metal doors adjoined the room. A narrow passage sloped downwards to the north, quickly filling with water.

"Perhaps this little passage connects to your flooded theatre?" Brigitta suggested.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2005)

"Aye, it may Ms. Nielson, but let's scout out this room a bit first. I think we may all feel a bit safer having inspected that pool down there before turing our backs to it."


----------



## nakia (Oct 3, 2005)

Teddy remembers that what lurked in the last pool almost bit him in half.  This pool is even bigger and he's still a little weakened from the blood loss.

He reloads his shotgun.

"Let's check it out."

He'll move closer to the ampitheatre entrance, not getting too far from Brigitta.


----------



## nakia (Oct 3, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I think Teddy better look out for any airplane propellers




Teddy Carlyle's Maxims #41: Never turn your back on a flying wing.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 4, 2005)

Joshua will move down a step and search for any new or continued trails or signs of passage.

Survivial - checking at top of amphitheater (1d20+7=8)
And fails to notice anything at all.


----------



## Old One (Oct 4, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta nods to Teddy and continues forward towards Haskins and Hambrick, nervously chewing on a strand of dark hair...

_'Cells?'_ She thinks to herself.  _'I wonder what the cells were for...sacrificial victims, perhaps?'_

A small knot of unreasoning dread begins twisting in her gut.  She feels very certain something even more unpleasent than the giant reptile lies not too far ahead.  She carefully scans the passageway as she advances.

~ OO

[OOC: She will "take 10" to search the area around Haskins/Hambrick once she closes.]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 4, 2005)

The relentless focus on precautions had left the group feeling more jittery than before. Perhaps needlessly so.

Haskins and Hambrick circled the muck-filled pit but found little more than the eye could plainly see: It was hard to say if the lizard-thing had a "lair" or little more than multiple "hunting areas," but this pool, like the other, was clearly a candidate for either.

And there were signs that the big lizard-- _or another like it_--  had passed this way not too long ago.

But for now, the area was quiet and calm.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 4, 2005)

Feeling strangely urged on by a higher power, hopefully divine guidance, Joshua moves past the water toward the far side of the room.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2005)

As Joshua moves (I am assuming left) Hambrick will circle to the right.


----------



## nakia (Oct 5, 2005)

"Let's get a movin, den."

Teddy will preceed Brigitta into the ampitheate room.  Once Hambick completes his circle to the right, Teddy will follow him around.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 5, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> As Joshua moves (I am assuming left) Hambrick will circle to the right.




That'd be a neat trick.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC: Are we not able to move around to water?  

Also, has anyone tried to reach Hjorimir?  He seemed interested in staying with the game and hasn't posted since we started back up.  Perhaps he isn't subscribed and simply hasn't checked in?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 5, 2005)

Haskins and Hambrick met on the other side of the large room. 

Rawley and Bill took a torch into the side room to confirm that the passage led down. It did-- and it was flooded out.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 5, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: Are we not able to move around to water?




Sure you can. But unless you have some Talent I am not aware of, Joshua Hambrick can't circle it to the left and the right at the same time.



> Also, has anyone tried to reach Hjorimir?  He seemed interested in staying with the game and hasn't posted since we started back up.  Perhaps he isn't subscribed and simply hasn't checked in?




Jeez, I would hope he's subscribed by now. I know ragboy said he'd be out a couple of days, right? What's Hjorimir's _Last Seen_ date?

EDIT: Well, he's around today...


----------



## BryonD (Oct 5, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Sure you can. But unless you have some Talent I am not aware of, Joshua Hambrick can't circle it to the left and the right at the same time.



 

Last name thing caught me and Fenris both that time......



> Jeez, I would hope he's subscribed by now. I know ragboy said he'd be out a couple of days, right? What's Hjorimir's _Last Seen_ date?
> 
> EDIT: Well, he's around today...



shrug..  I'd agree, but at this point I'd rather hope he hasn't.....
The last thing he said was the game would be waiting.  But I can't e-mail him.  Maybe if someone in this game had an in with a mod or something.....


----------



## BryonD (Oct 5, 2005)

"Snakes, deadfalls, floods......  Oh, and giant lizards also."

Joshua paces in a small circle.

"Anybody up to chasin' snakes off with a flame?  Or is it back to the other passage.  Can't think think it'll be much better than here.  But it's not like to be worse than a snake chapel."


----------



## ragboy (Oct 5, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Rawley and Bill took a torch into the side room to confirm that the passage led down. It did-- and it was flooded out.




Rawley peers into the water, then looks around the room. 

"Wonder what's in there?" he mutters to Bill. "You cover me." 

He steps up to the door in the western wall and tries to open it.


----------



## Old One (Oct 5, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta moves back and forth between the two groups, concern knotting her brows.  She slides in behind Rawley and Bill as the former attempts to open the door.

_"Have we reached an impasse...or dead-end?  I am not very fond of reptiles, particularly after our most recent encounter, but the chamber of serpents may be our next move."_

~ OO

[OOC: If Rawley is unable to force the door, Brigitta will try to pick it with a "Take 10".]


----------



## ragboy (Oct 5, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta moves back and forth between the two groups, concern knotting her brows.  She slides in behind Rawley and Bill as the former attempts to open the door.
> 
> _"Have we reached an impasse...or dead-end?  I am not very fond of reptiles, particularly after our most recent encounter, but the chamber of serpents may be our next move."_



_

"If I had a better idea what we were looking for down here, then I might be able to tell you whether that was a good idea," Rawley says. "What the hell is worth crawling into a dark hole with a bunch o' snakes?"_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> That'd be a neat trick.



OOC Sorry, I've been sick. I claim a fever mulligan!

"Well, Mr. Sutton, unless you wish to search for a way out down through the pool, the chamber of serpents maybe our next logical location to search as we are out of other routes. And after Ms. Nielson's display of, uh, talents, perhaps we don't want to know what she is after eh?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 6, 2005)

The two smaller rooms in there are... well, like cells, almost. The doors are made of metal, with a window, and they are rusted and pitted with age.

Other than the accumulated refuse of many, many years of nature's ravages, the rooms are empty.

With regards to the group's options-- as much as I'd love to see you knee-deep in snakes-- there was another fork right off the main passage on the way in.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2552843&postcount=307

Also, FYI, I am travelling on business. Should be able to update at least once a day, even so.


----------



## Old One (Oct 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: Yeah...that's right...down the other fork !  I will be out of town from ~ noon today through Sunday at my 20-year college reunion (damn I am gettin' old) and will have pretty limited internet access.]

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Oct 6, 2005)

"I say we should find out what the other way holds in store."


----------



## nakia (Oct 6, 2005)

"Yeah.  Let's go back to da pit and take da other way."


----------



## nakia (Oct 6, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I will be out of town from ~ noon today through Sunday at my 20-year college reunion (damn I am gettin' old) and will have pretty limited internet access.]
> 
> ~ OO




Well, your title isn't "Young and Spry Evil Guy"


----------



## Old One (Oct 6, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Well, your title isn't "Young and Spry Evil Guy"




True that...see everyone in a couple of days!

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Oct 6, 2005)

"Sounds like we're all in agreement then."

Joshua heads back down the path to the fork and starts out the other way.
(To move things along I'll assume that somebody follows along for light and nothing happens on the way back)

survival - other path (1d20+7=9)
Joshua searches for signs of passage.......  kinda


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

Haskins follows Joshua with a light and of course, his loaded Martini-Henri.


----------



## nakia (Oct 7, 2005)

Teddy will follow 10 feet or so behind Hambrick and Haskins, keeping close to Brigitta.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 7, 2005)

T. Rawley pushes back his hat as he looks into the cells. He rolls a cigarette and lights it. 

"Hell, Brindle," he says, watching the group traipse back down the hallway. "Don't know what we're looking for, but everbody's real anxious to get there." 

He pulls his pistol, checking the load nervously, and then follows the rest of the party.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 7, 2005)

About 20 feet down the other corridor, Joshua heard a faint grinding of stone as he stepped down on the trigger for a trap. Almost immediately, the deadfall released a hail of stones from the ceiling, battering him and Haskins.

Teddy watched from about 10 feet back as the two of them disappeared under a cloud of rock, dirt, and dust.

After a moment, they could hear them coughing.

"Well, I guess that explains why I didn't notice any signs of passage here," said Joshua, standing up and brushing himself off. 

His head was pounding.

Joshua and Haskins each take 6 damage.







http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=162692
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=162694


----------



## BryonD (Oct 7, 2005)

*cough* *cough*

"Th' other way didn't go much further.  I hope thats true this way as well.  But there ain't no sense in both us getting ground up at the same time.  If you don't mind passing over the light, you can keep both hands on that rifle and cover me.  I'll move a bit further in."

Assuming I get Haskins' light, Joshua will move 20 feet on down, alone, hoping to find a room.

Spot if allowed- for traps or whatever (1d20+7=27)
Survival - tracking (1d20+7=11)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 7, 2005)

Ever so cautiously, Joshua led the group down to the next room.

It was another large, round room, with a dried up fountain in the middle. 

Two narrow passageways led deeper into the complex.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2005)

"Well" says Haskins with effort "If Mr. Hambrick can find no trail to lead us further, Ms. Nielson perhaps you can divine us a path?"


----------



## BryonD (Oct 7, 2005)

"Trap was still good.  I doubt there's much else to find."

I'll search both paths anyway.
OOC: I don't want to get to far ahead of the other players posts, just assume I search at the next action opportunity.

Survival - Two Paths (1d20+7=10)
Heh, I think Joshua is freaked out.  I can't roll over a 4 for my survival checks.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC: I just noticed those new passages are narrow! Single file it looks like either way.


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC: SORRY! I didn't notice we had started back up since the honeymoon. My bad!

Sweat pours down Bill's face. The display of "magic" has shaken him and he has since emptied the last of his flask of spirits. Coming out of his stupor he looks about as if he is not exactly sure where he is now. Wiping the sweat from his brow, he shakes himself into awareness and slows his breathing.

OOC: Did I say I was sorry?


----------



## BryonD (Oct 10, 2005)

Finding nothing informative here, Joshua will start down the passage going straight back.


----------



## Old One (Oct 10, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta clucks like a mother hen and asks Hambrick and Haskins to stop for a moment.

_"Tsk, tsk, gentlemen.  Keep this up and we will have naught but your battered corpses to keep us company.  Hold still for a moment and let me look at those assorted bruises and contusions."_

As she tends to their injuries, she looks around at the others and her normally stern face softens a bit.

_"Gentlemen, I wish I could tell you exactly what I am looking for...a particular statue, a specific tapestry or a peculiar jade necklace.  Unfortunately, I will only know what we seek when we find it...that is to say...I will know it when I see it.  I am sorry to be so vague, but I am operating on gut feeling and tantalizing, but incomplete, clues.  What we have experienced thus far confirms that this is the place we seek...but what we seek is still out there."_

She concludes her speech by waving her hand into the darkness.

She finishes tying the last bandage around Joshua's battered head.

_"There we go...almost as good as new."_

[OOC: She will "take 10" to restore hit points to Haskins (2) and Hambrick (4).  Rolls here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=163668 ]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Gentlemen, I wish I could tell you exactly what I am looking for...a particular statue, a specific tapestry or a peculiar jade necklace.  Unfortunately, I will only know what we seek when we find it...that is to say...I will know it when I see it.  I am sorry to be so vague, but I am operating on gut feeling and tantalizing, but incomplete, clues.  What we have experienced thus far confirms that this is the place we seek...but what we seek is still out there."_
> ~ OO




Teddy had heard this before -- ". . ._I know it when I see it. . . not that corpse, Teddy.  No, the other one.  Well, the other other one.  Don't make that face at me.  This is important.  No, this body won't do, either.  I need something a little more. . .stiff.  Maybe that fellow over there.  What?  He's heavy?  Well, you're a strong guy aren't you?  That's what I'm paying you for, right?  No, I'm sorry.  I know.  It's been a long night.  Yes, that corpse will do.  Let's get out of here. . ._"

Sometimes, Teddy wondered if it was all worth it.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 10, 2005)

As the group paused to attend wounds, T. Rawley digs into his tobacco pouch, coming up with just enough for one last cigarette. 

"Ah hell, Brindle," he murmurs, as he lights it. "It's going to get real tense down here in about an hour."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 11, 2005)

The passage led down to a suite of well-preserved rooms. At one time, perhaps, these rooms would have been quite comfortable. There were piles of dust that might once have been wooden furniture, but there were also worked stone and metal pieces of an antique nature-- all carved with the ubiquitous snake theme.

The group also found a few ornamental crystals in various shapes, sizes, and colors-- but nothing that seemed of the least interest to Brigitta.

Facing another cave-in at the end of the passage, they retired again to the main junction.


----------



## Old One (Oct 11, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta fumes silently with impatience and weariness brought on by several significant adreneline surges throught the day.  She pours a bit of water from her canteen onto a cloth and wipes the worst of the grim from her face.  What if this is all just a wild goose chase, she muses?

Clearing her throat and forcing a glimmer of cheer into her voice, she quips, _"We are quickly running out of possible routes.  This seems to be the next logical choice.  Shall we?"_

She points down the angled corridor and waits for the "scouts" to take the lead, fading into Teddy's reassuring shadow.

~ OO

PS - [OOC: Quick thread hijack...Nakia...can you head over here  OO's PhD Thread?  Thanks in advance]


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 11, 2005)

With a newfound sense of urgency - as if he wants to put this whole place behind him - Bill moves towards the front of the group to hurry it along.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 11, 2005)

Joshua takes a moments amusement at Bill's zeal.  And then follows.

OOC: I've still got Haskins torch.  Just say if you want it back, but the torch/rifle combo seems a safe plan to me.

Survival - last passage (1d20+7=21)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 11, 2005)

OOC: Nah keep the torch 

Haskins falls in line behind Brown and Hambrick. "Now you keep steady up there Mr. Brown, no need in heading to our deaths any faster than we are now" says Haskins with a dry chuckle.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 11, 2005)

Bill stomped off with a renewed sense of purpose, turning the corner into yet another set of once-opulent suites. 

He was not five steps into the room when he suddenly stopped short. A sense of dread washed over him and the hair on the back of his neck stood up.

"Bill, don't move..." said Joshua from behind him.

Bill looked down at his feet. Hundreds of snakes writhed slowly around him, filling the entire room-- indeed, the entire suite of rooms, as far as they could see.

The snakes moved slowly, in an almost ecstatic stupor.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 11, 2005)

"Just hold still buddy, nothing quick like..."

No idea what can be done with this many snakes, but here's hoping that the stupor has them non-agressive.  

Handle Animal - assess snakes attitude / agression (1d20+9=24)

Does it look like a calm person could move in through the snakes slowly without attack?  Or at least back out?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 11, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Does it look like a calm person could move in through the snakes slowly without attack?  Or at least back out?




Nice roll. 

They look to be in a pretty docile stupor.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 11, 2005)

"OK, stay calm and look around you.  Just move slow and you'll be fine.  

...

So, do ya think you could sneak a peek back that way, bein's y'er already ankle deep anyhow?"


----------



## nakia (Oct 11, 2005)

"Not dat I'm complanin', but I wonder why da snakes is so calm?  Can ya tell, Joshua?"


----------



## BryonD (Oct 12, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> "Not dat I'm complanin', but I wonder why da snakes is so calm?  Can ya tell, Joshua?"




SHRUGS

"They're all jus' beasts.  They ain't lookin to bite into you unless you make 'em think you're givin' 'em cause.  Maybe there're just so busy crawlin' all over one 'nother they ain't got time for people."

Joshua throws a glance toward Teddy.
"Or maybe they just figure anyone who'd come down in this Devil's hole must be on their side of the game....."


----------



## Old One (Oct 12, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta eyes the sea of serpents from the back of the pack, feeling both impatient and afraid.

"Can you see anything else up there?'

A small part of her hopes the answer is *No*.

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Oct 12, 2005)

"We're not all going in there are we?" Rawley asks, unable to keep the tremble out of his voice. "Seems like one or two of us could scout the room." 

He eyes the snakes, unconsciously gripping the butt of his pistol.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 12, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "We're not all going in there are we?" Rawley asks, unable to keep the tremble out of his voice. "Seems like one or two of us could scout the room."



"Naw, not yet at least.  Just one, should be good for starts.
You ok there Bill?  If you need to back out, just do it.  I can take a look if that'd be better."


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 13, 2005)

Bill mutters under his breath, "...no job is worth..." before he slowly and VERY carefully works his way back out of the area.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 13, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Bill mutters under his breath, "...no job is worth..." before he slowly and VERY carefully works his way back out of the area.




I was _this_ close to finding you an understudy.

Play on!

I promise to get you guys out of here quickly... Those of you who have read Slavelords know that this is probably the most noodley, dungeon-crawly bit of the whole book-- stick with it!


----------



## nakia (Oct 13, 2005)

"Fuggetabout da snakes.  Let's just go on down da hallway."

Really, we can do whatever.  I just wanted to say "fuggetabout".


----------



## BryonD (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua will move on down the main corridor, leaving the snakes behind.


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta shivers a bit as she passes the hissing chamber and falls in behind Hambrick, heading down the passage.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 13, 2005)

To speed things along, I've revealed much of the map though for reasons explained below, you have not yet fully explored it.

Joshua continued down the hall. Before he'd gone ten paces, his boots were sloshing through water, and within a few paces more the water was up to his knees. 

Steeling his resolve, he held his torch and his pistol high and kept moving. By the time he reached the next little room, the water was up to his chest, but at least the floor seemed to have evened out.

If the group was going to explore and further into the next suite of rooms, it would mean wading.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 13, 2005)

"Well mam, it looks like the thing you might be looking for ain't here.  Unless someone's offerin to crawl inta the snake chapel, I'd say we head out and rethink our plans."


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta cocks her head for a moment, thinking hard.  Memories of the thrashing frenzy in the river invade her thoughts.

"Hmmm...yet yonder chambers may hold some clues.  Teddy, I hate to ask, but might I perch atop your shoulders for a quick exploration of this area?"

[OOC: If Teddy agrees, she will sit on his shoulders and carry the lantern.  She will keep one hand free to help with balance and to examine any objects.]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 13, 2005)

"Ah. . . sure"

Teddy's not sure how he feels about this arraingment.  Ever dutiful, however, he stows his gear, helps Brigitta up, and uses both hands to hold her legs as she rides on his shoulders.

OOC: Maybe we can chicken fight with the big snake god.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua shakes his head quietly, but will stay near to Teddy and the witch Brigitta


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua shakes his head quietly, but will stay near to Teddy and the witch Brigitta




[OOC: hehe.]


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> OOC: Maybe we can chicken fight with the big snake god.




[OOC: Hah!]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 13, 2005)

Easy enough.

Anybody going in who wants to find anything more than the cursorily observable should post a Search roll. 

Given the circumstances described, Teddy will take -4 on any Search roll, and Brigitta will be unable to do any kind of Search at all beneath the surface of the water. She can search and takes no penalty for anything above water.


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks very carefully...

[OOC: Search roll made for 24: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=166123]

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Oct 13, 2005)

T. Rawley looks at the lapping water. 

"Christ in the foothills, Brindle," he mutters. 

He slides his bag over his head and sits it against the wall. Drawing his pistol, he steps into the water, following a few paces behind Teddy. 

(Search: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=166133)

He spits another curse under his breath as the frigid water pours into his boots.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 13, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> (Search: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=166133)




Man, that sucked.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2005)

Haskins will stand guard, rifle at the ready should it be needed.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua's mainly focused on looking out for threats more than searching, so apply a penalty as you see fit for maintaining readiness.

Search (1d20=16)

and

Survival (1d20+7=18)

Edit: sorry, the search should have been +1 (!!!) for 17 total.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 13, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Man, that sucked.




That's why he's looking at his boots....


----------



## BryonD (Oct 14, 2005)

"Hey look!!!, it's a......   Oh, never mind, thought I saw something there."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 17, 2005)

The group searched through the flooded chambers but, finding nothing, regrouped to discuss their options.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 17, 2005)

"I"m for heading back out.  'Haps theres another place got more of what you're seeking."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2005)

"I think we may be out of options other than, digging and wading through more snakes back at the little temple." says Haskins


----------



## ragboy (Oct 18, 2005)

"Do we have anything on our horses that could help with the snakes?" T. Rawley said. "My Daddy used to smoke snakes out of their dens. We could smoke them out and check out this little temple."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Do we have anything on our horses that could help with the snakes?" T. Rawley said. "My Daddy used to smoke snakes out of their dens. We could smoke them out and check out this little temple."




You could get something together, I'm sure.

They might also be docile, like the ones in the other room.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 18, 2005)

"Sheesh.  I guess you're right Rawley.  We came this far, we need to finish the job.
If anyone is fit to peek in that hole and not get bit, it's like to be me.  

Unless somebody else wants to offer up?"

Joshua will head back that way.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 18, 2005)

T. Rawley follows.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 18, 2005)

It was beginning to dawn on Brigitta that not only was she the only one who'd know what she was looking for when she saw, she was also obviously the only one with any experience searching around old tombs and temples.

She'd brought them along for their brawn, not their brains, a strategy that was beginning to show its flaws despite the many dangers the men had seen her through.


----------



## Old One (Oct 18, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta's head hurts.

She closes her eyes and mentally categorizes their path thus far...

Everything seems to point to the first serpent strewn room, but the thought of wriggling through a writhing den of snakes makes her break out in a cold sweat.  Still...

She sighs heavily.

_"Well, gentlemen, there seems to be only one route we haven't full explored.  Perhaps the reptiles will leave us alone if we don't offer them harm.  Let us return to that chamber and see what we can find."_

As they begin to retrace their steps, Brigitta wracks her brain for any clue she might be missing...

[OOC: Brigitta will make an INT check to see if there is anything she is forgetting since they have entered the complex...an overlooked clue or side passage...roll is a "15"...http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=169571]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Brigitta will make an INT check to see if there is anything she is forgetting since they have entered the complex...an overlooked clue or side passage...roll is a "15"...http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=169571]




Was she expecting something large and obvious? Or was what she was looking for going to be something more subtle?

She hated to admit it, but they hadn't really done more than a walk-through of the area, though it was hard to blame anyone for rushing through some of the more unsavory parts of this complex. 

Perhaps she'd have to do a more thorough search of each room, no matter how unpleasant it seemed.

With that in mind, of course, the serpent-filled temple _did_ seem the most likely place to start.


----------



## Old One (Oct 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Was she expecting something large and obvious? Or was what she was looking for going to be something more subtle?
> 
> She hated to admit it, but they hadn't really done more than a walk-through of the area, though it was hard to blame anyone for rushing through some of the more unsavory parts of this complex.
> 
> ...




[OOC: Something with a flashing neon sign that says "Start here, morons!" ]

Brigitta rolls things over in her mind as they walk and makes a firm decision.

_"Gentlemen," _ she calls, _"we will check the snake chamber...carefully.  If that yields no clues, then we will take a bit to rest and perhaps eat a bit, and then start working our way back through methodically.  I apologize for not insisting on a more careful search on our way in...but my...er...excitement got the best of me.  We are getting close...I can feel it...we just need to turn over the right rock, as it were."_

She fervently hoped her voice did not betray her own rising misgivings...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2005)

"Let us not forget that that many serpents need a steady supply of rodents to feed upon, so unless they are migrating out to eat, there must be some other egress from the bowels of this place that allows rodents to enter, not to mention a reason for the vermin to enter and nest here. Unless there is a steady stream of fools seeking magical mysteries they shouldn't entering here to feed their appetites" adds Haskins with a small laugh at the end


----------



## BryonD (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC: May we jump ahead back to the temple then?

If so, Joshua will carefully crawl in with a torch in one hand and the other hand free.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 19, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: May we jump ahead back to the temple then?
> 
> If so, Joshua will carefully crawl in with a torch in one hand and the other hand free.




Joshua was pleased to note that there were not as many snakes here as there were at the other room, and that the snakes were similarly small and lethargic. He carefully made his way inside and stood up.

Once inside the room, he could see the stone pews more clearly. The room was only about 30 feet square and so adequately lit by his torch.

There was, of course, a stone altar at the far end with some kind of bas-relief carvings covering its front face.

But what was of most interest-- and alarm-- to Joshua were the ten stone statues, five on each side, that flanked the outside walls.

Though they were in various states of decay and disrepair, Joshua could see that although the figures appeared human at first glance, _their heads were those of predatory reptiles!_

I need a Spot check from Joshua and anyone else who enters the room.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua Spot = 21
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170060


----------



## Old One (Oct 19, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta holds her breath as Hambrick slides through unscathed.  She mentally orders herself to calm her rapid breathing, sucks in a great gulp of air and follows close behind, careful to avoid the passive serpents.

She stands and looks around, bringing the lantern light to bear.  She whistles softly as she gazes at the statuary.  Now _this_ was worth the trip...

[OOC: Spot check is 12: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170066 ]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 19, 2005)

Brigitta started forward for a closer look at the altar, but Joshau gently restrained her and pointed at the altar.

"I thought it was black stone," he mumbled. "No. Not black stone. Black with blood..."


----------



## ragboy (Oct 19, 2005)

"Christ in Heaven!" T. Rawley gasps, pushing away a snake as he slides into the room. 

The statues....the altar.... he skirts the edge of his own composure. 

"Is it fresh?" he asks, unable to keep the tremble out of his voice. 

He steps lightly through the crawling things on the floor and tries to occupy himself by searching around the statues and the wall for anything untoward...or more untoward than a room full of drunk snakes coiling around a bloody altar before snake-headed statuary. 

(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170118 - 7 ug. He'll do a search with that roll, then take 20 [+7 on Search] if he finds nothing and time allows...)


----------



## nakia (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm guessing Brigtta longer on Teddy's shoulders.  

Teddy will carefully crawl in as well, right behind Brigitta, shotgun ready.

Teddy's Horrible Spot Check.  I mean, seriously, it's bad.

Teddy is obviously blinded by snakes.  Or maybe he got to look up Brigitta's skirt.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua takes a long deep breath.

"Bloody altars........  "

He looks around for any obvious markings or items.

"What could you want from a place like this?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

Haskins leaves Bill outside as the last guard and crawls through to join the rest of the group. Standing up up in the temple and taking in the sights, he mumbles "Not enough arms to be Hindu, and we're too far from Egypt." Then louder. "I hope these are what you're looking for Ms. Nielson as there are no visible exits, which means we have hit a dead end"


Spot roll = 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170137


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 19, 2005)

Deciding that being left alone in this horrible place, Bill hurries to catch up. Once he's with the group, he takes in the scene.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 19, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy's Horrible Spot Check.  I mean, seriously, it's bad.




Wow. In, what, 3, 4 years of 3rd edition, I don't think I've ever seen a ZERO skill check.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 19, 2005)

The group crowded around to get a better look at the altar.

The carvings on the front depicted some human-looking figures bowing before-- and being tread upon-- by reptile-headed overlords.

"Interesting..." said Brigitta.

"You think that's interesting," said Rawley, "you should take a look at this."

Rawley pointed at a seemingly extraneous, tube-like carving just below the top of the altar, flicking away some dried blood with his finger. "One on the other side, too."

"What?" said Bill, stepping closer.

"Bloody hell," said Haskins. "_It's hinged._"


----------



## nakia (Oct 19, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Wow. In, what, 3, 4 years of 3rd edition, I don't think I've ever seen a ZERO skill check.




That's me.  I'm good at sucking.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC: I know what's coming and yet I got chills reading it. Well done Wulf.   


Haskins swears. "Well I think Ms. Nielson may have found her goal. I'm not opening it without your say so though Ms. Nielson. Mr. Caryle why don't you and I get ready to lift from this side though. Mr. Brown, Mr. Hambrick, Mr. Sutton, I would appreciate if you would cover us, seeing as what jumped out of that pond was bloody enough surprises for today."


----------



## BryonD (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua carefully steps back and readies his revolver in one hand, the torch in the other.


----------



## nakia (Oct 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I know what's coming and yet I got chills reading it. Well done Wulf.
> 
> 
> Haskins swears. "Well I think Ms. Nielson may have found her goal. I'm not opening it without your say so though Ms. Nielson. Mr. Caryle why don't you and I get ready to lift from this side though. Mr. Brown, Mr. Hambrick, Mr. Sutton, I would appreciate if you would cover us, seeing as what jumped out of that pond was bloody enough surprises for today."




"uh, wha've we found?  I don't see nuthin but a bunch o' snakes."

"oh, the big altar thing.  Gotcha.  I can help, if Brig wants it open."


----------



## ragboy (Oct 19, 2005)

T. Rawley reaches for his tobacco pouch and grunts when he realizes it's empty. 

"Let's take a break here, before we rush into this thing," he says, irritated. "We've done been chewed on a couple of times for not taking a looksee before we jump. Can anyone tell if this thing's going to explode or shoot out arrows or anything if we open it?" 

He gestures vaguely at the altar with his pistol, as he backs away. 

"And does anyone have a smoke?" 

OOC: I have no clue what's going to happen, but I'm tired of being chewed on...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

"Don't go bloody soft on me now Sutton. I have some tobacco you can have later. If this things fires arrows or spears or cannon balls, opening it now or later won't really matter, if it needs to be opened. The sooner we find what Ms. Nielson wants the sooner we can all leave this bllody temple. Besides Caryle and I are opening it, we'll be the ones getting chewed on so you just stand back and aim careful like"


----------



## ragboy (Oct 19, 2005)

"Well knowing this place, the g*d damn roof will cave in and then set us on fire," Rawley growls. "Fine. Limey and Palooka will open the exploding box. I've got you Covered!"

Okay, okay... I know it's an anachronism...


----------



## Old One (Oct 19, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta exhales slowly, trying to fight her rising excitement...

_'Calmly, now, calmly...'_ she thinks to herself.

_"Teddy, Mr. Haskins...hold your activity for a moment, let me take a quick look about this alfter before you go pulling any bells or whistles."_

She moves around the tense group of men, examining the alter, the bloodstains and the surrounding area with clinical detachment, looking for the slightest sign of danger and trying to gauge the age of the caked blood.

[OOC: She will "take 10" on Knowledge:Anatomy to gauge the age of the blood (19) and actively search the alter area with a roll of 28: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=170275 ]

If she finds nothing of interest, she will move back around to Teddy and Haskins, take up a position several feet away and to the side from the anticipated opening, draw and level her Webley and say with her sweetest voice...

_"When you are ready, Gentlemen..."_

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Well knowing this place, the g*d damn roof will cave in and then set us on fire," Rawley growls. "Fine. Limey and Palooka will open the exploding box. I've got you Covered!"
> 
> Okay, okay... I know it's an anachronism...




But still funny


----------



## nakia (Oct 20, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Let's take a break here, before we rush into this thing," he says, irritated. "We've done been chewed on a couple of times for not taking a looksee before we jump. Can anyone tell if this thing's going to explode or shoot out arrows or anything if we open it?"
> 
> OOC: I have no clue what's going to happen, but I'm tired of being chewed on...




Teddy will slowly take his hands off the altar.

"Dat's a good idea.  Maybe somebody could look over dis thing for traps or somethin'"

Teddy's got no ranks in Search, but checking for traps is a good idea.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 20, 2005)

Brigitta deduced that the blood on the altar was... well, ancient, for lack of a better word. 

And she found no evidence of any trap or the like-- but then, she admitted to herself, it wasn't as if she was trained to look for that sort of thing.

At her signal, they lifted the lid.

Immediately, the room started to vibrate-- softly at first, but growing more noticeable.

Inside the altar was a collection of badly decomposed written materials, a curved knife with a golden hilt in the shape of a snake head with ruby eyes, and a fist-sized rough-hewn black crystal.

The crystal was the most amazing thing any of them had ever seen. It was pitch black, with an almost oily look to it, and at the heart of the crystal something sparkled faintly, like a distant galaxy.

Brigitta gasped.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 20, 2005)

"What's that noise?" Rawley asks, looking up to the ceiling for the source of the vibration...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 20, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "What's that noise?" Rawley asks, looking up to the ceiling for the source of the vibration...




Excellent. First response.

One post each, please, until everyone has posted including me.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 20, 2005)

"Oh Hell."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

Haskins swears several vulgar oaths and will slowly lower the lid of the alter to see if he can stop the rumbling. When it doesn't he takes Brigitta by the shoulders and moves her against the wall away from the statues or anything else that could fall on her.


----------



## Old One (Oct 20, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta stands transfixed, staring at the black crystal.  She involuntarily takes a step forward and reaches toward the dusky jewel, apparently oblivious to the rumbling sound.  She snaps out of her stupor when Haskins lowers the lid.

_"NO!  Wait..."_

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 20, 2005)

Teddy thinks, "if this is what we came for, maybe I can grab it and we can get the hell outa here."

If Teddy can prevent the lid from closing all the way, he'll do so.  He'll then grab the items in the following order -- shiny black rock, dagger, written materials -- stuffing them in his pack.  He'll then move to stand near Brigitta.

As long as fire and lightning don't come shooting out of the altar and melt Teddy's face, I'm okay.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy thinks, "if this is what we came for, maybe I can grab it and we can get the hell outa here."
> 
> If Teddy can prevent the lid from closing all the way, he'll do so.  He'll then grab the items in the following order -- shiny black rock, dagger, written materials -- stuffing them in his pack.  He'll then move to stand near Brigitta.
> 
> As long as fire and lightning don't come shooting out of the altar and melt Teddy's face, I'm okay.




Face-melting, don't forget about the face melting!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 20, 2005)

Teddy reached in and grabbed the black crystal, pulling it out just before Haskins let the lid fall with a dull thump, blowing a cloud of dust into their faces.

Teddy gazed down at his prize, mesmerized. The crystal seemed warm to the touch, and if he didn't know better, it seemed the glow in the center was growing.

He was snapped to attention by a loud, splintering crack, as the gigantic reptilian head of one of the cyclopean statues crumbled to the floor.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh, criminey crap...


----------



## Old One (Oct 20, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Everything was happening too fast...

Brigitta mentally attempts to order time to slow down, to no avail.  Teddy's meaty paw swipes the strange crystal from the cavity just before Haskins completely releases the lid.  Terror rises in her throat as her eyes lock on Teddy's face and note the slack look.

Her voice, rising to a scream of its own volition, rings in her ears, _"Teddy...no-o-o-o!"_

Haskins easily yanks her back as she struggles to reach her...friend...

Her head swims as reason and terror battle for supremacy.  In her world of corpses and cadavers, Teddy was the only constant...the only sentient being she truly considered a friend and now he was going to die...die because of her hubris.

She screams wordlessly and hurled herself against Haskin's iron grip.

_"TEDDY...!"_

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 20, 2005)

Shaken to his core, Bill shakes his head with a start. "We should go! And I mean now!" He waves the group away from the horrid alter in hopes they will snap to their senses and flee this den of evil.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 20, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> "We should go! And I mean now!"




"I think its about three minutes past that, my friend. Or maybe two hours.  But the time to go came and went. "

Joshua tries to remain calm and moves to check the head that fell off the staute.

OOC: Has the shaking stopped?

Edit: fixed some really silly typos


----------



## nakia (Oct 21, 2005)

Teddy was a smart guy.  People didn't give him enough credit for that.  They took one look and said "drunken Irish bruiser."  They were right about that, he guessed, but no one ever gave him credit for being smart.

He just made some bad choices sometimes, like that time in Brooklyn with the Chinese guy and the tugboat.  How was he supposed to know the guy wasn't really dead?

He wondered if this one of those "bad choices" times as he stood there with this pulsating hunk of black rock in his hand and the world fell apart around him.  The glow was beautiful, so peaceful. . . was it getting bigger. . .it seems so. . .so. . .

Luckily, Teddy lacked much imagination.  He didn't know poetry.  He didn't care about the secrets of the universe.  Basicly, he had a big black glowy rock.  Brigitta seemed to want it.  He had it.  He would give it to her.  Now maybe they could all go home.  As the head fell off the serpent-man, he snapped to attention:

"Let's get da hell outta here!"

He'll put the rock in his pack, grab Brigitta's hand, and high tail it for the exit.

No face melting!  Score!


----------



## ragboy (Oct 21, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> "We should go! And I mean now!" .




At Bill's yell, Rawley runs for the exit. Diving onto his belly, he starts to wriggle through. (The irony not lost on him.)

"Like a snake, the intrepid newspaperman slithered through the confines of the living rock, it shattering around him," he says. "That's not too bad, Brindle. I'll get a dime novel out o' this yet." 

That's assuming that the hole is still passable... If so, he'll get to the other side and wait by the opening, yelling for others to follow and helping as he can.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 21, 2005)

Noticing the sheer scale of the tumbling stone, Joshua avoids getting to close to further collapse.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 21, 2005)

I am just waiting for Fenris/Haskins before I update.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2005)

Haskins will wait until the others have slithered out then make a break for the hole as well.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 21, 2005)

While everyone was falling all over each other to be polite, or chivalrous, or heroic, the statues were just plain falling over.

Rawley seemed to be the only one among them with a sense of self-preservation, and he made it out of the room before the roof and the walls started coming down in large chunks.

Unfortunately, he was also the first to flop belly down into the writhing swarm of snakes, which seemed remarkably more agitated now than they had been moments before...

Everybody who intends to head for exit needs to post me a Fort save and a Reflex save. Rawley doesn't need the Reflex save.

Don't forget to spend action points if you need them, which you can decide after seeing the result of the d20 roll.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 21, 2005)

Fort Save (1d20+1=7)

Reflex Save (1d20+4=18)


----------



## ragboy (Oct 21, 2005)

Fortitude Save - Natural 20! 

"Aaagh!" T. Rawley yells, slapping snakes off of him as he scrambles through the opening. "Son of a b****, they're all over me!"


----------



## Old One (Oct 21, 2005)

*Brigitta*

After a moment of indecision, Brigitta decides that T. Rawley has the right idea and begin weaving towards the rapidly dwindling exit...

Fortitude: 12

Relfex: 16

Fort/Reflex Saves: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=171589

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2005)

Haskins:
Fort Save = 21

Reflex Save = 15




http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=171595


----------



## nakia (Oct 22, 2005)

Marines, we are leaving!

Teddy will head toward the door, dive in, and crawl out behind Brigtta.

Reflex save: 20
Fort Save: 23

Teddy's dice rolls

I accidentally rolled four times, so I just took the first two.  After my zero spot roll, I was due.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 23, 2005)

The group bolted for the exit, while the snakes writhed in increasing agitation, hissing and striking at their boots as they ran. Chunks of stone-- worked and unworked-- pelted them as they ran.

From outside, Rawley leaned down to pull his companions to safety. He noted with some concern that the vibrations could still be felt outside the room-- and they were growing in intensity.

Everyone (except Rawley) takes 3 points of damage from falling rubble.

Joshua is poisoned and loses 3 CON. He will need to make another Fort save in a minute.

Bill's life expectancy grows shorter every time Hjorimir misses the once-a-day post (especially when he's logging in to ENworld each day but not checking this thread...)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2005)

"Alright" barks Haskins "I'm the last out, unless Ms. Nielson has other plans, let's move very quickly for the exit!"


----------



## nakia (Oct 24, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alright" barks Haskins "I'm the last out, unless Ms. Nielson has other plans, let's move very quickly for the exit!"




Teddy's all for this plan!  Let's go!


----------



## BryonD (Oct 24, 2005)

"Oh, God! Ugh!  Let's move."

Joshua will try to move as quickly as possible toward the exit.

OOC: I take it evasion didn't do me any good on that Ref save.  
I'll try to get out as quickly as possible.  I don't see much hope that I'll get medical aid under the circumstances before my next save is required.  But I intend to stall until you call for it.


----------



## Old One (Oct 24, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks at Haskins as if he has three heads (and, after the stinging blow of statue detritus, he just might) and shouts over the din.

_"Out, Mr. Haskins...we'll sort it out when we are safely quit this place."_

She reaches up a dusty hand to wipe some blood away from her brow and keep her vision clear.  She notes Hambrick's wane look with concern, but can't take time to treat the scout.  Praying she doesn't trip and fall, she tucks into Teddy's shadow, grits her teeth and charges on.

A thought tickles the back of her mind.

_'I sure hope Teddy grabbed the right thing..."_

Stealing a glance a his reassuring bulk, she somehow knows he did.

[OOC: Poisons are one of Brigitta's specialties and she will attempt to treat Joshua as soon as practical.  It might be too late...but what the heck.]

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 25, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Bill's life expectancy grows shorter every time Hjorimir misses the once-a-day post (especially when he's logging in to ENworld each day but not checking this thread...)[/color]




OOC: For some reason, I couldn't get into this thread yesterday...it kept timing out on me. That being said:

Fort save: 13 
Reflex save: 7  :\


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 25, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: I take it evasion didn't do me any good on that Ref save.




Of course it does. No damage for you! ...Just the poison...

Bill takes 7 damage from falling rock (failed Reflex save) but no poison.

Somebody clarify for me-- are you running for the exit to the entire complex before stopping? Or just trying to get to the exit of this room?

Because if my last post was unclear, everyone is outside in the hallway now.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Of course it does. No damage for you! ...Just the poison...
> 
> Bill takes 7 damage from falling rock (failed Reflex save) but no poison.
> 
> ...




OOC: Outside the room, in the hallway, correct?

My implication was that yes we were leaving the complex entirely, as I inferred from Old Ones post as well, but others are welcome to disagree.......


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 25, 2005)

Small rivulets of blood escape from beneath Bill's hand to wind their way down the side of his head. _"We have what you came for, let's leave this place before it comes crashing down on our heads...or worse!"_

OOC: Bill hopes to usher the others out of this deathtrap and back into the light of day.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess I jumped to the conclusion that everything was coming down with the temple.  So I certainly intended to leave quickly.  That is what I still intend.  Unless it is completely clear that the rest of the complex is intact.  In which case I'd love a little healing, followed by some quick leaving.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 25, 2005)

T. Rawley drags the last of the group from the hole and lurches to his feet. 

"Let's go!" he yells, pushing from the back. "This whole place is coming down! Haskins: I'm really going to need that smoke when we get out of here." 

Rawley's heading for the door out of this place.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, we're all on the same page. You all definitely inferred correctly that the whole place seems to threaten crashing down.

It's about 300 feet from where you are to the exit, not counting jumping over/edging past the open pit. 

I'd like to be generous, but I don't think it's going to be possible to stop and Heal Joshua within 1 minute, so I will need another Fort save from BryonD (don't forget APs if you want).

After that Fort save, I will update the entire group at the moment you burst back out of the snake's mouth into the cave.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 25, 2005)

Save #2
Second Poison Fort Save (1d20+1=15)
whew!!!!!


----------



## Old One (Oct 25, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: My understanding is that we are hauling a$$ all the way out...]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 25, 2005)

Teddy will move with all due speed toward the exit.

And he's not falling for the "Throw me the black rock and I'll throw you the rope" trick over the pit on the way out.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 26, 2005)

The group hustled to their feet and started running, staggering, shoulder to shoulder, as the temple began collapsing around them. The low rumbling became the death rattle of the complex, which belched up a huge cloud of foul-smelling dust and debris that formed behind them and quickly blew past them, even as they ran. 

Out they ran, down the hallway, past the lizard's pool, past the chunks of flesh, past the bodies in the pit, up the stairs, and out through the mouth of the snake to the exterior Temple.

Though they could barely see, Teddy and Brigitta skidded to a halt at the edge of the altar, with Rawley and Bill so hot on their heels they nearly all went down in a jumble. Haskins, by this time nearly carrying a pale and sickly Joshua, was the last to emerge. The two of them collapsed onto the altar.

They tried to shake the debris from their hair, to cough the dust from their lungs, to wipe their eyes clear. 

Before they could see, they _heard_ a sound that most of them recognized: the unmistakable _chk-clack_ of guns preparing to shoot.

The cloud of dust settled and the group could see they were surrounded.

Ten feather-adorned warriors stood nearby, five to either side, atl-atl's poised and ready to throw wicked-looking javelins. Behind them, taking cover in the pews, were another half-dozen white men with guns.

An older gentleman in the center spoke clipped words in a strange language, and the feathered warriors relaxed ever so slightly. Then, in heavily accented English, "Hold your fire."

The men with guns glanced briefly from the older gentlemen to a pudgy man crouched behind them. No sign or words passed, but they did not seem to ease at all. Their guns were still bearing directly down on the heroes.

The older gentlemen held up his hands and spoke again. "I am impressed to find such resourceful people here, in this jungle. I sincerely hope you had more success than our men. Do any of you require medical care?"


----------



## Old One (Oct 26, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: Darn Indiana Jones double-cross .  Brigitta casts a quickened swirling vortex of fiery death...oh...wait...don't have that one yet ! ]  

Brigitta spits out a mouthful of dust as daintly as possible, rapidly formulating and discarding half a dozen plans.  Feigning a coughing fit, she whispers to her gallants.

_"Easy gentlemen.  Teddy, not a word about our prize."_

Noisily clearing her throat, she calls across the room, voice oozing with honey.

_"We have several minor injuries...do you have a doctor with you?"_

She lapses into silence, mind working furiously, but she sees no escape from their current predicament.

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 26, 2005)

Not taking his eyes from the men in front of him, Bill says out of the corner of his mouth to Brigitta, _"You know this guy?"_


----------



## BryonD (Oct 26, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Do any of you require medical care?"



Joshua covers a single laugh with a cough and tries, with partial success, to stand up from Haskins shoulder.

At Brigitta's words he wonders if he is just getting out of the frying pan or if the fire awaits.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 26, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"We have several minor injuries...do you have a doctor with you?"_




"I have a first aid kit if you need it, and the tribe's medicine man has no small amount of skill. Sill, I think that minor injuries are best left to Nature. 

If none among you requires urgent care, I suggest we turn to discussing what you have recovered from within, and how we move forward from here."


----------



## nakia (Oct 26, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"We have several minor injuries...do you have a doctor with you?"_




Whispered to Brigitta: "Um, Joshua got chomped on by a coupla dem snakes.  He don't look so good."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> "I have a first aid kit if you need it, and the tribe's medicine man has no small amount of skill. Sill, I think that minor injuries are best left to Nature.
> 
> If none among you requires urgent care, I suggest we turn to discussing what you have recovered from within, and how we move forward from here."




"Actually we have a man who has been poisoned and _is_ in need of urgent care sir. As for what we have recovered from within, our lives are all that we have been able to extract from this acursed place."

OOC: Diplomacy Roll 11
        Bluff Roll 21

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=174276

Sorry it rolled four times so I took the top two


----------



## Old One (Oct 26, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> Whispered to Brigitta: "Um, Joshua got chomped on by a coupla dem snakes.  He don't look so good."




She whispers in return, "I know Teddy, I am just trying to gauge their competence...at least in things medical...they told me what I needed to know."

She raises her voice again, trying to put her sweetest tinge on it...

_"It has come to my attention that one of my men has suffered several snake bites.  I would like to examine and treat him, but want to ensure your riflemen are not afflicted with nervous trigger fingers.  May I see to him as we talk?  And speaking of talking...I am Brigitta Nielson, spokeswoman of this expedition...whom do I have the pleasure of addressing?"_

Without waiting for a response, she takes a couple of steps forward, careful to keep her empty hands in plain sight.

_"Mr. Hambrick, can you make it up here?  Let me have a look at those snake bites."_

With that, she turns her back on the potentially hostile force and tries to smile reassuringly at her companions.  Glancing at Bill, she shakes her head slightly in the negative with a gentle shrug of her shoulders and reaches for her medical bag...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua walks to Brigitta trying to not appear threatening while also trying to not show just how unthreatening he is in his current condition.

"I think I'll be ok mam.  But a check over is probably a good precaution."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 26, 2005)

The older man put his hands in his pockets. 

"My name is Dr. Parthenis. Andros Parthenis. I am the lead researcher on _our_ expedition. Ms. Nielson, if you would please turn around and keep your hands visible while you go about your work, it will do wonders for the temperament of these men behind me.

If you won't be too distracted, let us talk about... the black crystal."

At those words, the chubby man in the back stopped fidgeting with his pistol and looked up eagerly.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 26, 2005)

"Crystal?"

Grinning over at the speaker: "I'm jus' glad to finally see some Christian faces in this foresaken jungle.  I'm certain these fine men are just playing safe in this hellhole and don't mean us no harm.  Don'tcha think so Rawley?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If you won't be too distracted, let us talk about... the black crystal."
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OOC: Well it was this movie from Jim Henson in the 80s.....Oh wait.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

T. Rawley leans back against the wall behind him, keeping his hands where everyone can see them. 

"Haskins," he says, loud enough for everyone to hear. "Can I get that tobacco pouch you were bragging about earlier?"

To Joshua: "I reckon these gentlemen are only rightly skittish given the nature of this hellish place. Why don't we all settle down a bit and lower them gooseguns?"


----------



## Old One (Oct 26, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta moves to comply with Dr. Parthenis's request and thoroughly checks out Joshua [OOC: "Take 10" on appropriate Heal checks, including restore hps for 4 hit points: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=174483] , while glancing up occassionally.

_"Actually, it is Dr. Nielson, Dr. Parthenis...and I must say it is good to meet a colleague in the wilds, even under such trying circumstances.  What university is your degree from?"_

Her mind races as she works and talks.  _Parthenis?_  Had she heard that name before?  She wracks her brain for a reference point [OOC: INT check to see if she recognizes the name for an 11: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=174484] .

_"You say you had men here as well?  I regret to inform you that they all seem to have perished...succumbing to the varied dangers of this place.  Several where eaten by a monstrous reptile and several more to various and sundry traps and other hazards.  I am genuinely sorry for your loss..."_

She trails off as she finishes treating Joshua, but gives no indication that she heard him mention a crystal.

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> To Bill: "I reckon these gentlemen are only rightly skittish given the nature of this hellish place. Why don't we all settle down a bit and lower them gooseguns?"




"Most certainly!  We don't want to stir trouble when we are all certain that these gentelmen's _motives_ are pure, right _Rawley_"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Actually, it is Dr. Nielson, Dr. Parthenis...and I must say it is good to meet a colleague in the wilds, even under such trying circumstances.  What university is your degree from?"_




Dr. Parthenis sighed heavily. 

"Please, we really don't have time for idle chit-chat. I believe the crystal that was stored at this location is the key to a larger puzzle at the main dig."

The chubby man stomped out of the pews and advanced on the group, pistol levelled at Brigitta. "If you have this crystal, turn it over."

Though it was ever so subtle, Rawley noticed the Doctor roll his eyes when the chubby man spoke.


----------



## Old One (Oct 27, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks down the business end of the firearm, attempting to remain outwardly calm.  Inside, she is seething with anger.  All the time, blood, sweat and effort they had put in was wasted.  It was clear to her that deception and misdirection was not going to work...these men would insist on a thorough search if they didn't get what they wanted and that would just end up in somebody getting hurt...or worse.

She glances behind her at Haskins, Hambrick, Teddy, Bill and T. Rawley.  They had signed up to do a job...not die in a snakepit when violence was unnecessary.  Her decision made, she looks back at the thug threatening her, black eyes flashing with rage and menace.  She smiles sweetly, but her eyes are like daggers.  She mentally calms herself as a delicious thought races through her brain and a thrill of energy flares from her fingertips.

_'You will die, fat man, and I will be there to ensure the vestiges of your life force are ripped from your body...forcibly.'_

Refocusing on the unpleasent task at hand, she looks past the gunman and locks eyes with Dr. Parthenis.

_"Ahh...since you ask so...nicely...I will happily provide a bauble we found to the good doctor.  Teddy, may I please have the black stone?"_

Without looking behind her, she holds her left hand out expectantly.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 27, 2005)

Teddy puts his duffel on the ground and slowly unzips it.

He looks inside.  There's the black stone everyone was so interested in.  There was also the baseball bat.  He entertained a vision of taking a swing at the fat man's head and sending the fedora flying.  He didn't think anyone would buy it if he said he dropped the stone back in the temple.  He could handle a few of these guys, but ten guys with spears and a few more with guns weren't good odds.

It looked like they were beat.

He'll take out the black stone and put it in Brigitta's waiting hand.  He hoped she had a plan.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Bri
> 
> _'You will die, fat man, and I will be there to ensure the vestiges of your life force are ripped from your body...forcibly.'_




"Oh , Brindle," T. Rawley murmurs, eyes jumping from the crazed witch to the men surrounding them. The hairs on the back of his neck rise and he tips his hat back a little, trying to figure out who to shoot first. 

OOC: Can I sense motive to see if these guys are willing to kill us? Maybe on the doctor? Also, what's at our back now? How blocked is the passage? Sense Motive - 18  with no bonuses added


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Can I sense motive to see if these guys are willing to kill us?




All of them, without question. The natives, the hired guns, the fat man, and the doctor.



> Maybe on the doctor?




Yep, him too. 



> Also, what's at our back now? How blocked is the passage?




It's not a solid wall of rubble-- it's a collapsed tunnel. Could you scramble through it? Maybe. Would you want to? Probably not.

Almost irrelevant, as blocked or no, behind you is a dead end.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The cover of that stairwell is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> The cover of that stairwell is what I'm looking for.




I can confidently assure you that there is ample cover in the collapsed tunnel to hold your enemies at bay until you starve to death.


----------



## Old One (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Oh , Brindle," T. Rawley murmurs, eyes jumping from the crazed witch to the men surrounding them. The hairs on the back of his neck rise and he tips his hat back a little, trying to figure out who to shoot first.
> 
> OOC: Can I sense motive to see if these guys are willing to kill us? Maybe on the doctor? Also, what's at our back now? How blocked is the passage? Sense Motive - 18  with no bonuses added




Just to be clear, that was a 'thought' by Brigitta...she didn't say that out-loud.  When she is thinking, single 'quotes' and when she is talking, double "quotes"...

Don't what to start the bloodbath yet...!

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, that was a 'thought' by Brigitta...she didn't say that out-loud.  When she is thinking, single 'quotes' and when she is talking, double "quotes"...
> 
> Don't what to start the bloodbath yet...!




OOC: Maybe he just caught the look in her eye, then...  

BryonD: I'm only a little slow. I just realized what hints you were giving me... ug.  

T. Rawley tries to catch Bill's eye, as he's looking for a place to take cover. 

"Bill," he says. "Mind Joshua. He ain't looking too good." 

OOC: Bluff - 10  (with no modifiers) to try and let Bill know that he plans to dive behind the altar and start shooting. -- Not sure if I'm getting to far ahead...Wulf - your earlier message indicated you wanted us to wait until everyone had posted. Was that just for that situation (ceiling coming down) or in any situation?


----------



## nakia (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Bluff - 10  (with no modifiers) to try and let Bill know that he plans to dive behind the altar and start shooting. -- Not sure if I'm getting to far ahead...Wulf - your earlier message indicated you wanted us to wait until everyone had posted. Was that just for that situation (ceiling coming down) or in any situation?





I'm all for kicking ass, but this is a bad idea, IMHO.  We're outnumbered 3:1, Teddy has all of 13 hitpoints, and they can always just seal us in or collapse the tunnel and loot our bodies later.  They are willing to kill us to get what they want and that's pretty easy for them to do, so let's not give them a reason to do it.

Teddy does not want to die in the jungle.  A bar, fine.  But jungle, no.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 27, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> BryonD: I'm only a little slow. I just realized what hints you were giving me... ug.



 

No problem, being a PBP rookie, it was kinda fun throwing out the in character hints

Joshua is watching and waiting, for the moment.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: I should have made it more clear... He's preparing to do that if things come to a head. That and the fact that I mistook BryonD's character as Bill has added a new level of absurdity...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

I am waiting until you guys have finished your OOC course of action-- and to see what Brigitta does with the crystal now in her hand.


----------



## Old One (Oct 27, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Without turning around, Brigitta whispers...

"Thank you, Teddy...I am sorry I got you into this.  Tell the others not to look directly at the crystal."

Clearing her voice, she raises the black crystal up in her left hand, holding it over her head and not looking at it.

_"I believe this is what you seek...although I am reluctant to relinquish it without some manner of guarantee for my safefty and the safety of my companions.  While you clearly hold all the advantages, Dr. Parthenis, I would like your word - as a fellow professional and scientist - that we will not be harmed or otherwise inconvenienced in surrendering this hard-won prize."_

She slowly moves the crystal back and forth in her outstretched hand, turning slightly to and fro as she does son, attempting to capture and keep the attention of the other party.  She continues, quiet earnestness in her voice.

_"You mentioned a main dig.  We are all capable professionals here...as evidenced by the recovery of the crystal when your men failed.  Perhaps we can join forces and we can lend our aid to your venture."_

She pauses for a moment to gauge the effect of her words and the crystal.

_"You know...crystals are funny things...so strong and so delicate at the same time.  I would hate to see something untoward happen to this one in the event of any...unpleasentnes.  Don't you agree, Dr. Parthenis?"_

She keeps her eyes locked on her opposing number and prepares to hurl the crystal onto the floor if things go bad.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

Dr. Parthenis almost seems ready to laugh.

"My dear girl, wherever did you get the impression that I meant to _take_ it from you? You succeeded where we failed; and so, it is your prize. 

But if you want to see what it can do-- other than sit prettily on your mantlepiece-- then I strongly recommend you come along with me.

I will tell you this, though:

Whoever made that crystal, didn't make it to be shattered by such a dainty hand as yours. 

So let us all dispense with pointless bluffs and threats and see if we can't make something amazing happen. Something... _magical_."


----------



## nakia (Oct 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> "My dear girl, wherever did you get the impression that I meant to _take_ it from you? You succeeded where we failed; and so, it is your prize.




Teddy thinks: "Maybe the big guys with spears and the not-so-big guys with guns gave us that impression, you stuck-up ass."

Note -- thinks -- does not SAY.

Teddy also thinks: "Great.  He said 'magical'.  Now Brigitta is in hook, line, and sinker."

He'll put his head into a meaty palm and wipe the sweat from his face.

Or maybe it's bad news and, being the posessors of it, we're going to get screwed.  Wait, what am I saying.  Of course we're going to get screwed by the fat man in the fedora and herr professor.


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: Bill keeps a close eye on Dr. Parthenis. Any indication he gives to his companions that looks hostile will ensure that Bill shoots him dead first. Other than that he keeps his calm.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: Just stopping by to say I'm a bit busy, but things seem to be developing well enough that I don't have anything useful to add, just didn't wnat to to onder where I was. Haskins will hand (slowly) the tobacco pouch to Sutton and otherwise keep a watchful eye on the goings on.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 27, 2005)

Joshua is still just taking things in.

A scout with a 7 CON isn't quite the most useful ally at this exact moment


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Dr. Parthenis almost seems ready to laugh.
> 
> "My dear girl, wherever did you get the impression that I meant to _take_ it from you? You succeeded where we failed; and so, it is your prize.




OOC: I'm assuming this is a total lie, but... Sense Motive - 18  unmodified

Rawley slowly takes the tobacco pouch from Haskins, his hands shaking only slightly, and leans back against the wall, eyeing the doctor for tell-tale signs of a lie as he rolls himself a cigarette.


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta opens her mouth...can't seem to say anything and closes it again.  A mask of confusion washes over her face.  _Is he lying?  Probably?  But what choices do we have?_

She half-turns to her companions...searching faces for a direction.  Even as she looks at each of the men, a warmth spreads from her core...the warmth of overwhelming excitment..._ *MAGIC!*_

~ OO

[OOC: I will be traveling most of the next 2 days...with limited computer access, but I will try to get in once or twice.]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Dr. Parthenis almost seems ready to laugh.
> 
> "My dear girl, wherever did you get the impression that I meant to _take_ it from you? You succeeded where we failed; and so, it is your prize.
> 
> ...




"Well then Dr. Parthenis, if indeed this is our prize by right of success, you will not take umbrage nor hinder our departure, correct?" replies Haskins shooting a stern, patriarchal look at Brigetta when here eyes light up at the mention of magic. A look meant to convey the thoughts of "Don't even think about it missy"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 28, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming this is a total lie, but... Sense Motive - 18  unmodified




It's not a lie, but you don't think it's the whole truth either... as is about to be winnowed out by Haskins:



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well then Dr. Parthenis, if indeed this is our prize by right of success, you will not take umbrage nor hinder our departure, correct?"




"Were it simply up to me, that would be correct. Unfortunately I do not think the Sutu will allow you to remove the crystal from the valley. I have not been able to persuade them to anything otherwise, even on my own behalf. I really do think it's best if we head directly to the main site, together."

The chubby man grumbled. "I hope you know what you are doing, Doctor. You men, keep your hands away from your sidearms. And you," he said, pointing his pistol at Haskins, "sling that rifle crosswise across your back."


----------



## BryonD (Oct 28, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> "sling that rifle crosswise across your back."




"See Sarge, He likes ya!  We're all just one big happy group here in the valley."


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 28, 2005)

_"Well then. Let's get on with it."_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Haskins, carefully and slowly, holding the rifle parallel to him unchambers the round in the Martini-Henri and replaces it in the ammo pouch. He then un-fixes the bayonette, wipes it off and replaces it in it's scabbard. "With my pack on I cannot sling it crosswise across my back, it is however, as you have just seen, unchambered. Will this be an adequate safeguard for you.... I'm sorry I don't believe I caught your name sir." says Haskins


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Every time the pudgy man opens his mouth, Brigitta likes him even less, if possible.  She stops for a few moments to secure the crystal inside some cloth and stows it in her medical bag.

She glances at Dr. Parthenis, equally parts bemused and chagrined.

_"Lead on, good doctor, lead on..."_

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Oct 28, 2005)

"One big happy family," Rawley says, stepping toward the fat man beside Haskins and holding out his hand. "T. Rawley Sutton, newspaper man, late with the San Fran Chronicle. You look like just the type of guy I'd like to interview for a series of articles I'm working on. I call the series 'Manly Men and Their Jungle Exploits.' Whadayathink?"


----------



## nakia (Oct 31, 2005)

Teddy will shoulder his duffel and move to stand protectively near Brigitta, waiting for the party to move out.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 31, 2005)

The pudgy man ignored both Haskins and Rawley, opting instead to simply wave them on with his pistol. "Come on, let's get moving."

Dr. Parthenis stepped up. "Oh, this is very exciting, very exciting. I'll lead the way-- follow me. The walk is not too far."

The pudgy man, the hired guns, and the natives all waited for the party to fall in line behind the doctor.


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 31, 2005)

With a sigh, Bill falls in line.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 31, 2005)

Concealing his relief behind a sly grin, Rawley steps past the fat man and prepares to move out.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 31, 2005)

Joshua limps along with the group.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

With a stern look of displeasure at Piggy's rudeness, Haskins squares up his shoulders, hikes his pack and sets following the group, determined to see this through, one way or another.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 31, 2005)

Anybody got anything in mind before you reach the next location, or should I fast forward?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

I vote >>


----------



## BryonD (Oct 31, 2005)

If there is any way to get some CON back, I'm looking for that.
But unless a Cleric walks by......     

I guess I'm voting for FF.


----------



## nakia (Oct 31, 2005)

Given that I forgot to write "escape plane" on my character sheet, I guess we'll just fast forward.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Given that I forgot to write "escape plane" on my character sheet, I guess we'll just fast forward.




We'd still need a pilot who could fish.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 31, 2005)

Though I'd like to put a bullet in Fatman's ear, I'm all for fast forwarding.


----------



## Old One (Nov 1, 2005)

Fast forward...

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 1, 2005)

OOC: Let's FF. But if things go South, Piggy gets my lead.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 2, 2005)

It was a walk of perhaps two miles, headed north along the east side of the river, before they reached a simple bridge that would take them back across to the western side of the river.

Brigitta looked down nervously at the muddy water that swept along under the bridge. Nobody seemed much inclined to try an escape here, given their last river crossing experience.

Once across the bridge they were marched through a simple camp of several dozen tents. More natives, and more westerners, milled about the camp. 

It was a short walk from the camp to what Dr. Parthenis had called "the Main site." The main site was in the wall of the valley, like the temple they'd just been in. It looked like it had recently been exposed by an enormous mud slide.

The Doctor led them into the complex. The group had to clamber over large chunks of muddy, slippery stone before they could stand up inside. Almost as one, they gasped.

The inner hallway was brilliantly lit by just a few lanterns. The walls and ceilings of the complex were made entirely of crystal of various colors, arranged in beautiful, alien patterns that reflected and amplified the light.

Curiously, the tunnel was round, like a tube. Where the walls met the ceiling and the floor, they were smoothly curved. Overall, the effect was quite disorienting.

They were marched down a long hall. Brigitta was busy marvelling at the crystals, but most of the men, with their military training, were busy counting off the distance and paying attention to the side passages and doorways they passed.

It was a long, long walk down a straight corridor-- almost a quarter mile, Joshua guessed-- until they reached and passed through two sets of double doors into an enormous domed cavern.

Ahead of them, in the center of the massive crystalline chamber, stood an edifice of basalt stone, easily twenty feet tall. Its black surfaces gleamed with alien symbols unmarred by time. Two massive black pillars, carved with mysterious script, flanked the archway on either side. Aside from the script, the dark stone was featureless save for indentations, one on each structure, eight inches wide and twelve deep. The whole structure exuded a sense of ancient strength, of hidden power, and mysterious purpose.

Dr. Parthenis paused at the doorway. "It's beautiful, isn't it?" He paused for a moment, taking it all in with the rest of them.

"Well, let's see the crystal, shall we?"


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 2, 2005)

Bill lets out a long, slow whistle. _"What kind of writing is that? Chinese?"_


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Bill lets out a long, slow whistle. _"What kind of writing is that? Chinese?"_




Yeah, you know, I am really regretting talking Old One into swapping Forgery for Decipher Script. Forgery makes more sense for the character background (or so I argued), but DS would be a lot more helpful to me, as a GM.

Here's hoping he picks it up with _Skill Familiarity_ at some point.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 2, 2005)

Joshua will keep his eyes open and mouth shut for the moment.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 2, 2005)

T. Rawley tries to keep his eyes in his head. Once the group reaches the altar room, he backs against the wall, resting his hand on his pistol. 

"This is where they make their decision, Brindle," he mutters. 

OOC: He'll study the group of 'captors,' especially the fat man (keying off of the seeming division between his motives and the doctor's from the previous encounter). If he seems to be 'going rogue,' he's the first one I shoot. Sense Motive 14 with no modifiers...he'll study the fat man for at least a minute...http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=178378)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 3, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley tries to keep his eyes in his head. Once the group reaches the altar room, he backs against the wall, resting his hand on his pistol.




One of the hired guns nudged Rawley with the butt of his shotgun and shook his head 'No.'


----------



## nakia (Nov 3, 2005)

Teddy does his best to appear dumbly curious.  Given his visage, it's not hard.

"So, uhh, what ya gonna do wid da crystal now?  Put it in wanna does big black rocks?  Do ya know what will happen when ya do? 'cause when we took da crystal out of da otha temple, it all collapsed, ya know."

 We should really try and figure out what they're going to do and if it will be, well, bad for us.

And, FYI, I'll be around today, but will be out of town and away from the internet Friday -- Monday for a conference.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

"I don't like this, not one bit. These people have no beasts of burden, no steam, no iron, there is no bloody way they could have done this. I have been in a lot of ruins. Ancient ones swallowed by the jungles so long ago their names have been forgotten, their people dust. I have seen beautiful work done by primitive peoples. But they never looked like this, never. This is bad Ms. Nielson. I dare say Mr. Hambrick would agree it is wicked"


OOC: And I mean wicked as it would have been used in the 1800's not the current vernacular.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 3, 2005)

"I got no idea why God put this here.  Perhaps wicked's what it is, perhaps jus' a bunch of shiny rock.  But there's wicked in this room.  Its just between the walls, not inside 'em."


----------



## Old One (Nov 4, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta's mind is in a haze.  The comments of Haskins and Hambrick pentrate, but only just.  The enormous basalt structure mesmerized her and terrified her at the same time.  It squated there like a great, expectant maw, hungry and waiting.  A tiny corner of her brain screams a dire warning, but the flush of excitement easily overpowers the flimsy shred of common sense and sanity.

She takes a deep breath and opens her medical satchel.  She pulls out the wrapped crystal and lets the cloth fall away.

_"Here it is..."_

~ OO

PS - Got to have dinner with Nakia on Wed. night...good fun.  Actually, he ate and I drank beer !


----------



## ragboy (Nov 4, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Got to have dinner with Nakia on Wed. night...good fun.  Actually, he ate and I drank beer !




OOC: I hope you didn't make him acquire cadavers for you.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 4, 2005)

Worried that the second the cyrstal is handed over we will be disposed of, Bill is keeping a sharp eye for any sign of attack.

OOC: Whoot great roll!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> One of the hired guns nudged Rawley with the butt of his shotgun and shook his head 'No.'




Rawley nonchalantly goes for his tobacco pouch like he had no idea what the hired gun could mean. 

OOC: Sorry! Missed your post. He'll continue to keep an eye on fatty.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 5, 2005)

Brigitta looked down at the crystal and now she, too, could see what had so mesmerized Teddy earlier. By some trick of the light, the crystal almost seemed to glow from within. 

She looked up at Dr. Parthenis.

"I'm not _precisely_ sure..." the doctor said. "But there is an orifice on the surface of the archway that I think will accept the crystal. Shall we try it together?"


----------



## BryonD (Nov 7, 2005)

"Is it a good idea to keep so many people in the room if you don't even know what's gonna happen?  Perhaps some folks should move back to a safer distance."


----------



## Old One (Nov 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta glances over her shoulder at Hambrick and nods slighty before looking up at her foil.

"Yes, Doctor, let's proceed."

She quickly looks around, noting the position of her compatriots and their new "partners".  She hopes that the others follow Joshua's lead and back off a bit.  She also marks the position of the fat man and the trace of a feral grin touches her lips.

She moves forward, matching Dr. Parthenis's pace and brings the crystal up to eye level.  She takes a deep breath and prays of the best...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "Is it a good idea to keep so many people in the room if you don't even know what's gonna happen?  Perhaps some folks should move back to a safer distance."




It's not clear on the map, but you folks are 50 yards from the archway. This is a BIG room. Anybody who's not feeling comfortable at that distance is about to have an opportunity to sneak off...

The crystal shone with a cold blue light as Brigitta approached the stone archway. Brighter and brighter it burned as it moved closer, chasing all shadows from the massive chamber. The stone structure responded, the alien script on the arch and pillars glowing with the hard blue radiance. 

By the time Doctor Parthenis had helped Brigitta place the crystal into the recess on the archway, the light was almost blinding. But then it suddenly faded from the pillars and from the crystal, dropping a blanket of shadow briefly over the room before the light started to grow again, this time from the inner edges of the archway, brighter than before. 

They could feel power thrumming beneath their feet, crackling in the air. Finally, with a small pop and a slight rush of air, the light dimmed to a soft glow and an opaque wall of deep ocean blue filled the archway.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 8, 2005)

So Brigitta is 150 feet away from everyone else?

Joshua tries not to stare at the glowing wall.  He looks around to try to gauge the reaction of the others around.  Particularly the guys with the guns.  Does it seem that they are taking this in stride?  Or are they gaping?


----------



## nakia (Nov 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Got to have dinner with Nakia on Wed. night...good fun.  Actually, he ate and I drank beer !




It was good to see you, OO.  Thanks for dropping by!  Anyone else is welcome if they are ever in the Charlotte/Rock Hill area


Teddy stands protectively near Brigitta.  As the blue shimmer grows in the doorway, he'll give a little whistle of wonder.

"Anyone know where dat's supposed ta go?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 8, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> He looks around to try to gauge the reaction of the others around.  Particularly the guys with the guns.  Does it seem that they are taking this in stride?  Or are they gaping?




Everyone except Dr. Parthenis is gaping.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 8, 2005)

Bill is trembling. _"What the..."_


----------



## BryonD (Nov 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Anybody who's not feeling comfortable at that distance is about to have an opportunity to sneak off...
> 
> ...
> 
> Everyone except Dr. Parthenis is gaping.




Joshua will start to move slowly backward, pretending to stare in fear at the glow.  He will move as close a reasonable behind one of the guys with the rifles.  Just getting in position if needed.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

(gaping)


----------



## ragboy (Nov 8, 2005)

T. Rawley's mouth hangs open, his cigarette dangling precariously from his lip.


----------



## Old One (Nov 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta swallows reflexively, mouth hanging open in awe.  She catches herself after a moment and snaps her jaws shut, glancing quickly at Dr. Parthenis.  She can feel the magic surging through her, making the power she had felt when healing Teddy seem like the tentative peck of a unexerienced suitor.

_'Gods...what...power.'_

The swirling blueness calls to her and she takes an involuntary step forward...

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Nov 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> The swirling blueness calls to her and she takes an involuntary step forward...
> 
> ~ OO




Teddy will place a meaty hand on Brigitta's shoulder.

"Do ya think dat's really a good idea?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 9, 2005)

The chubby man was slowly recovering his senses. He took a couple of staggering steps forward, then turned back to his men.

"Watch them!" he shouted. He was already turning back to the archway before the men could reply.

A few of them nodded dumbly.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 9, 2005)

Joshua glances at the fat guy and slows down, looking back at the glow with fear on his face.

I think we are all waiting for something to happen.....  I know I am.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 9, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> I think we are all waiting for something to happen.....  I know I am.




Ball's in your court, guys, unless you really need me to push things along.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 9, 2005)

Rawley gets control of his mouth, drags the last bits of smoke out of his cigarette and pitches it to the floor. He edges toward the exit trying to catch the eyes of his companions.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 9, 2005)

Bill gives a very, very slight nod indicating that he is ready for anything.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 9, 2005)

Joshua is as close as possible to getting the drop on one of the goons without drawing any more attention to himself.

Can't attack right now, don't want to flee, so it is wait and see.....


----------



## Old One (Nov 9, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks at Dr. Parthenis.

_"Well?"_

She looks back at Teddy and grins just a bit.

_"It will be OK, Teddy...this is fate."_

Despite her bravado, she holds for a moment to see what Parthenis will do.  She also notes the advance of the fat man.

_'Whatever happens,'_ she promises herself, _'you will not live to see another sunrise.'_

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Parthenis took a step back and sat down heavily on the ground. He was trying to stroke his scraggly beard, and his shaking hands finally belied his own carefully hidden surprise.

"Well... Well... I don't know. I wasn't completely expecting this. I... well, I'd like more time to study it. There are a few more runes I may be able to puzzle out..."

The chubby man wandered close to the wavering surface-- but not _too_ close.

"Mr. Malouz... sir, please do keep your distance," said Dr. Parthenis.

"So. What is it?" Malouz asked.

"I will tell you when I know."

Sabib Malouz grinned. "As long as there is profit in the thing, I do not care. But be quick about your studies."

Malouz whistled for two of his men, who came running. "I want guards at the door, all day, all night. No one enters or leaves but me and the Doctor. Anyone else tries, you shoot them. 

"You," he said, pointing at Brigitta, "You can have your stone back when we are finished with it."

He took out a notebook, looked around the room, quickly scribbled something down, snapped it shut, and stumped off. 

Dr. Parthenis looked at Brigitta and shrugged. "I am sorry. I need to get to work. I suppose it would be best for you all to wait in the camp. Would you or your companions like something to eat?"

He yelled for one of the tribesmen, who came running immediately. "Sutoko!" Words passed between them that Brigitta could not understand. 

"Sutoko will see that you are made comfortable in camp."

The tribesman gestured for Brigitta to follow.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well," Rawley says, brightly, throwing a worried glance at the archway. "I sure could use a drink!" 

"Got anything stronger than river water back at that camp of yours?" he asks a nearby guard. 

OOC: He'll follow the group out.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

"Yes, preferably port, but I'd settle for whiskey and my pipe. If you blighters haven't run me dry yet." and Haskins turns his back on the glowing arch to avoid looking at it and having to contemplate what it could mean or be, and follows the guide.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 10, 2005)

"So we're just prisoners now?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "So we're just prisoners now?"




One of the armed men mumbled, "Prisoners wouldn't get to keep their guns..."


----------



## nakia (Nov 10, 2005)

Teddy looks at Parthenis, Malouz, and the others, then turns to Brigitta.

"We should, ah, take a little break, I think.  Rest up, get somethin' to eat.  Den ya can figure out what the crystal is doin'.  I'll come back wid ya."

Teddy thinks he still has some whiskey in his pack.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "So we're just prisoners now?"




"Come, come Mr. Hambrick, these men, well the good doctor at least, is being very civil towards us. Don't insult our host now."


----------



## BryonD (Nov 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Come, come Mr. Hambrick, these men, well the good doctor at least, is being very civil towards us. Don't insult our host now."




"No insult intended.  Just making an observation.  And we get to keep our guns.  It does make one wonder what exactly they expect us to need to shoot.

Well Mam, are we set for the countryside now?"


----------



## Old One (Nov 10, 2005)

*Brigitta*

She takes it all in...rapidly analyzing and discarding courses of action that range from the ridiculous to the downright stupid.  They were thwarted for the present, no doubt about it...but their "hosts" had no idea what they were dealing with.  New opportunities would present themselves.

She glances around, the genesis of a new idea springing to mind.

[OOC: For the 10th time, Old One wishes he had stuck with _Decipher Script_...sigh]

"Ah, yes, Dr. Parthenis...thank you for the kind offer of hospitality.  I think we could all do with some rest and food.  If you think I can be of help in puzzling this out...please let me know.  Otherwise, we will all await further word.  Gentlemen, shall we?"

Brigitta turns on her heel and troops in behind the indicated tribesman.  

_'This is going to be interesting...'_ she muses.

~ OO

[OOC: Assuming we make it to camp in one piece, Brigitta will perform long-term care checks on everyone still injured.]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: For the 10th time, Old One wishes he had stuck with _Decipher Script_...sigh]




Well, in a pinch, you could always spend an action point to emulate a feat-- Skill Familiarity-- and then you'd have Decipher Script. No ranks, but you'd have it...

I am sorry I convinced you to drop it as well...


----------



## nakia (Nov 10, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I am sorry I convinced you to drop it as well...




Sure you are . . . sorry that Brigitta can't read the runes that say "Beware Deadly Blue Portal!".  Right.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta turns on her heel and troops in behind the indicated tribesman.




Joshua quietly follows.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 10, 2005)

_"Now that I think of it, I'm pretty hungry myself."_ Bill follows the others.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 14, 2005)

The group was led back out of the ruins to the campsite, to a tent near the center of the camp.

Dusk was getting on, and cookfires were already lit. Silently, several natives came and went, removing a few boxes of supplies from 'their' tent, as well as bringing items to help make them comfortable: Some logs for sitting, some colorfully-patterned woven blankets for sleeping, some simple meals and water.

Activity continued through the camp, though it seemed somewhat subdued.

The group was largely left to themselves, though the men agreed that they were still being subtly watched by both Sabib's men and the local natives.

EDIT: Everyone will have ample time (if you take it) to rest up and heal up here and now, under Brigitta's care, so you can reset your HP to full.

If you were poisoned by snakes, you'll have to rest overnight to heal that up.

Everyone please post your current AP totals for me.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 14, 2005)

Joshua is at 4 Action points.

He will rest as needed to recover HP and CON unless some other compelling need comes up.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 14, 2005)

"Here you go, Sarge," T. Rawley says, handing the Limey's tobacco pouch back. "I'm gonna try and find us some more." 

OOC: Rawley will rest and eat, and then try to chitchat with some of the rifleman. See if he can get some information out of them and buy/barter/swindle them out of some tobacco and a bottle of whiskey.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=187969

Unmodified rolls: Gather Information (16), and a couple of Diplomacy rolls (2, 5). He'll use his empathy talent on the Diplomacy, not that it matters... 

The only time he potentially used an action point was if he critted during the Lizard fight. I never saw a response to my question on that, so it's either 5 or 6.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 14, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Unmodified rolls: Gather Information (16).




Not many of the men you talk to seem particularly willing to talk, or happy that you are asking so many questions, and so this influences somewhat the kind of information you're able to gather.

Despite this, you manage to gather the following information:


There are about two dozen natives (called "Sutu") working the camp, and roughly an equal number of westerners.

The Sutu do not appear particularly happy to be working the camp. They have built their own set of huts away from the tents. Every two or three days, a couple of them return to their own village (to the southwest) for supplies. They have recently been much more loyal to Andros Parthenis, probably because of his close ties to their chief.

The westerners are nothing more than hired muscle. You get the feeling their loyalty is to their paycheck (and thus, to Sabib Malouz, who finances the operation).

There have been some strange killings recently-- some tapir, some monkeys, etc. Sometimes the remains are partially eaten; other times they are simply killed but otherwise left alone. A couple of the Sutu have gone missing recently. The Sutu believe that the digging has disturbed some restless spirits. The westerners don't know what to think, but they know better than to go into the jungle at night.

You're able to con your way into a pouch of tobacco and a half pint of whiskey.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 14, 2005)

Sweet! My character was actually useful for a change... 

Rawley goes to make sure his horse is tended to. He'll share the information and liquor with whomever is awake in the party.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

"That's a yank for you" mutters Haskins, "borrow a tobacco pouncand returns it empty" Haskins will rest under the care of Brigitta after his trying day.

OOC: Where the women at? I need to "charm" someone 

5 APs.


----------



## Old One (Nov 15, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta sees to the various wounds and ailments of her companions.  Once she finishes up, she will eat, wash up a bit and rest for a bit before breaking out her supplies and setting to work on compounding a powerful paralytic ingested toxin.

[OOC: AP points...how many did we start with (5)?  I was awarded one and have used 2, so I think that puts me at 4.]

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 15, 2005)

I gained 1 AP and never actually got to use it. That should put me at a total of 6.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Where the women at? I need to "charm" someone




The only "western" woman that you have seen is Brigitta.

While there are a few native women here and there, and I have no doubt of your ability to charm one of them using the "international language," I am dubious as to the utility of it.

Perhaps you should give me a better idea what you are trying to accomplish other than just being charming?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> The only "western" woman that you have seen is Brigitta.
> 
> While there are a few native women here and there, and I have no doubt of your ability to charm one of them using the "international language," I am dubious as to the utility of it.
> 
> Perhaps you should give me a better idea what you are trying to accomplish other than just being charming?




Isn't being charming enough?   

No, I only meant that I would have a better chance getting information out of a woman than a man. But Joshua got quite a bit of info for us. Perhaps if we need something I can being charming enough to negotiate a trade.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, I consider you guys to be on your own "down time" right now and the ball is in your court.

That is to say, whether you are going to make things happen or wait until they happen to you.


----------



## nakia (Nov 15, 2005)

Teddy has 4 action points left.

Teddy also has some decent sneaky abilities (Hide 7. MS 7, and Slight of Hand 7).  Should he skulk around and try to find stuff out or gather some extra gear for our crew?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Are we so closely guarded that we cannot have private conversations?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Are we so closely guarded that we cannot have private conversations?




You are not being _obviously_ closely guarded. Who knows?


----------



## BryonD (Nov 15, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Ok, I consider you guys to be on your own "down time" right now and the ball is in your court.
> 
> That is to say, whether you are going to make things happen or wait until they happen to you.




Joshua isn't going to push to make anything happen right now, but will readily support the parties efforts to stop being held in one place.

OOC: Part of Joshua's passive response for the moment is I'll be traveling for the next two days.  Don't know my availability, but I doubt much at all before late Thursday.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "That's a yank for you" mutters Haskins, "borrow a tobacco pouncand returns it empty"




Correction: Rawley will share the info, liquor and tobacco with whomever wants it. 

"Haskins!" Rawley calls as he reenters the tent. He pitches the pouch to the sergeant. "Take what you need."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2005)

"Thanks Sutton" says Haskins snatching the pouch out of the air. When his turn comes for Brigetta to tend to his wounds, and is therefore close to him, he will have a quiet conversation. "Well Ms. Nielson. We appear at a crux. You hired me to lead you and your chosen men into this valley and get you out. It appears we can leave now, IF you leave that bloody stone behind. But you hired me, I will do as you desire. But we don't appear to have much to gain here. Whatever you sought to acquire, or to learn will be taken by Dr, Parthenis or his unsavory acquaintance. I see little reaosn for us to stay."


----------



## Old One (Nov 16, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta looks up from her work and nods slowly, a pensive look on her face.

"You are correct, Mr. Haskins...our prize has been whisked from our grasp and is now part of something much larger and I dare say, much more valuable.  I have a feeling that something very important is going to happen here soon...Dr. Parthenis and the greedy Mr. Malouz are dealing with things they don't fully comprehend...something fueled by...magic."

She pauses and glances at Joshua.

"I suggest we keep a low profile, rest and recuperate while keeping a vigilant watch on both our new "friends" and the surrounding area.  I don't want us to be suprised by whatever comes next.  I am preparing a little suprise for our "friends" that should give us an advantage if necessary, but I don't want to use it unless absolutely necessary.  Let's give it two or three days and see what develops...does that sound reasonable?"

She glances around at her companions, waiting...

~ OO

[OOC: Wulf, I am attempting to craft a fairly powerful paralytic poison that can either be mixed with the water supply or cooked food (DEX or DEX/CON).  I am trying to make it as undetectible as possible.  I can hit a DC 22 Craft Poison with "take 10", but don't know what kind of DC/time requirements you want to assign.]


----------



## nakia (Nov 16, 2005)

I think our top priority now should be to find out as much as we can about what that stone, door, and strange temple are.  Maybe there are local legends or something that the Sutu can tell us.  Maybe we can chat up Parenthis and/or Fat Boy with Fedora.  Maybe we can volunteer to go on a supply run back to the Sutu village.

Teddy can still try to sneak around at night, but I don't want to unilaterally do something that could get us all in trouble without the group's consent.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill will busy himself with checking the group’s firearms ensuring they are all in proper working order. One cannot help but notice his obvious skill as he quickly dismantles one fire arm at a time and checks every part with expertise before putting it back together again.

Finishing with that chore, he saunters off to the camp of hired guns. _“Howdy, neighbors. S’ben a boring day. Any y’all interested in a friendly game of cards?” _ Taking a glance behind him, back at his companions, _“Oh, dem? Naw, they’re just a job. Too stuffy for my tastes really.”_

OOC: Assuming Bill gets a game going, he will not cheat, but he won’t lose either. As opportunity permits he will glance about for any lose papers or maps that might indicate what they are up to. This includes papers that may be hanging out of pockets. Bill has very quick hands.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Wulf, I am attempting to craft a fairly powerful paralytic poison that can either be mixed with the water supply or cooked food (DEX or DEX/CON).  I am trying to make it as undetectible as possible.  I can hit a DC 22 Craft Poison with "take 10", but don't know what kind of DC/time requirements you want to assign.]




Based on what you have with you in your medical kit and herbal kit, your best bet is chloral hydrate:

Chloral hydrate	Ingested,	Save DC18, 1d6 Dex/Unconsciousness 1d3 hours, Craft DC28, Craft time: 8 hr.




			
				Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming Bill gets a game going, he will not cheat, but he won’t lose either. As opportunity permits he will glance about for any lose papers or maps that might indicate what they are up to. This includes papers that may be hanging out of pockets. Bill has very quick hands.




Good idea not to cheat, since your total Gamble bonus is just +1. 

After gambling for a while you're up just a little bit. (You are gambling for pesos, the only currency common to everyone.) 

None of the hired guns have any loose papers hanging around, but you do notice that Sabib (as he wanders around the camp) is constantly whipping out his notebook, making furtive notes, and then hiding it away again.





			
				nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy can still try to sneak around at night, but I don't want to unilaterally do something that could get us all in trouble without the group's consent.




That's not how it would happen in the movie script. In the movie, Teddy would sneak out and unilaterally do something that could get you all in trouble. But you can play it safe if you wanna.


----------



## nakia (Nov 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> That's not how it would happen in the movie script. In the movie, Teddy would sneak out and unilaterally do something that could get you all in trouble. But you can play it safe if you wanna.




Is the GM trying to goad me?  Fine, I am taking the bait.  

Teddy will spend the first couple of nights wandering around after dinner, trying to get a feel for the routine of the camp.  He's not really hiding at this point.  He's just a big man who is restless and bored.  In fact, he'll pitch in if there are any manual labor chores to be done. Are there guards on any tents?  Where is Malouz's tent in relation to the camp and our tent?  Is there a guard or patrol schedule that Teddy can discern?  When does fat boy retire?


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Good idea not to cheat, since your total Gamble bonus is just +1.




OOC: But my Sleight of Hand is +8, which is how I'd switch out cards if that was the goal.    

Bill makes mental note of the said notebook and after making a few friends amongst the guards will return to his camp.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 17, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy will spend the first couple of nights wandering around after dinner, trying to get a feel for the routine of the camp. Is there a guard or patrol schedule that Teddy can discern?  When does fat boy retire?




Let's take it one night at a time-- we're not on that much of a fast-forward schedule.

After it gets dark, while Brigitta is working on her "poison," and Bill is gambling, and while Haskins and Rawley are presumably tanking up, Teddy is able to sneak off. Based on the comings and goings in the camp (but without taking undue risk by actually sneaking into anywhere he shouldn't be...) you're able to find the mess tent, a storage tent, and Sabib's tent. 

You don't see Andros at all so you're not really able to figure out which tent might be his.

Teddy also figures they post maybe four guards, two pairs of two, who walk the perimeter of the camp (but not more than a few paces from the "edge" of the tents). He sees them change the guard just once.

Old One, don't forget that you will actually have to roll your Craft (poison) check. Take 10 isn't going to do it.

Pending the results of that roll, we will fast forward to 3 AM of your first night in camp.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 17, 2005)

"So, no one wants to drink with me, Brindle?" Rawley mumbled. "More for me..." 

He erected a makeshift table and started recording his impressions of the trek thus far.


_The close hot jungle steamed with hidden death horrors. T. Rawley Sutton, the intreped -intrepad- intrepid newspaperman, pulled his horse close and led the poor  forlorn greenhorns deeper  farther down the trail. 

Bill "Spanish Prisoner" Brown, ex-lawman now a down-on-his-luck gun for hire...and a lush besides, called up from his position in the rear. 

"Rawley, are we going the right way?"

"I reckon I know my way around these woods," Rawley said, leveling his hat and clutching his Colt. 

Rawley caught the eye of the exotic beauty, Ms. Brigitta Nielson. She blushed and looked away. 

"No need to worry ma'am," he said. "I'll see you and your hired men, through." _ 

Rawley sat back and lit another cigarette...took another pull from the bottle. 

"Hell Brindle, that's perfect."


----------



## nakia (Nov 17, 2005)

If we are going night by night, how are we handling the healing?  Teddy's kinda beat up still, so he would rest night one and do his thing night two.


----------



## Old One (Nov 17, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta carefully peels off her work gloves and gets ready to add the last component to her "brew".  Just as she turns back to her work, a huge jungle moth, apparently drawn by the flame of her small burner, drops onto the lip of her beaker, causing it to teeter dangerously.

Reacting before thinking, she lungs forward and grabs the hot beaker with her now-bare hand.  She curses and releases the container, which falls to the jungle floor.  A patch of moss cushions the fall of the beaker, but the contents spill out, hissing and spitting.  She curses again.

_"Dammit...a whole night's work wasted!"_

Grumbling, she briefly contemplates beginning anew, but quickly decides she is too dang tired.  She begins gathering the remains of her gear and notes the moth fluttering feebly on the ground, one wing apparently singed by her burner.

She bends and carefully grasps the wounded insect, bringing up to eye level as she crouches in the faint light thrown off by her lab gear.  She studies the moth intently, noting its beautiful coloring...banded black, orange and red.

_"Ahhh...little moth,"_ she whispers, _"got a little too close to something you should have stayed away from.  Now look at you.  Is there a lesson in your plight for us?  For me, perhaps?"_

She wonders what Hambrick would think.  The preacher could probably find some parallel to their present situation...getting too close to fires that would burn them badly.

Brigitta focuses on the moth again and narrows her eyes.

_"Goodbye."_

She takes the moth's body between her thumb and forefinger and deliberately squeezes the creature into a pasty goo.

~  OO

[OOC: Darn moth  - Craft Check of 18: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=190098]


----------



## BryonD (Nov 17, 2005)

Joshua will spend the first day to himself, resting and recovering as best he can under the circumstances.

After that he will try to stay out of Brigitta's direct business.  He doesn't want to know exactly what she's doing.  But he also understands war and life and death.  The "hosts" seem to be foul folk and the harsh world outside of Eden requires compromise in the short term to serve the ultimate goals.  

Joshua will try to observe the natives, hoping to learn about their beliefs.  Maybe he can find one or two he can communicate with.  If he can learn anything about their practices that will help him understand how to get out of this, that would be good.  If he can learn anything that will help him understand the gem, and the current mystery, then even better.  If he can learn anything that will help him win a soul, then that is best of all.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

"GAWD SAVE THE QUEEN" rings out loudly and often as Haskins and Sutton drink. But when not drinking. Haskins will approach what natives he can and try to start up conversations. Not looking for information on the situation, but rather asking about their culture, beliefs and especially taboos. Haskins was there during the Sepoy Mutiny and saw first hand what could happend when a people's traditions weren't respected.


----------



## nakia (Nov 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> _The close hot jungle steamed with hidden death horrors. T. Rawley Sutton, the intreped -intrepad- intrepid newspaperman, pulled his horse close and led the poor  forlorn greenhorns deeper  farther down the trail.
> 
> Bill "Spanish Prisoner" Brown, ex-lawman now a down-on-his-luck gun for hire...and a lush besides, called up from his position in the rear.
> 
> ...





Nice.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "So, no one wants to drink with me, Brindle?" Rawley mumbled. "More for me..."
> 
> He erected a makeshift table and started recording his impressions of the trek thus far.
> 
> ...




That's some real nice fiction there Sutton


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 18, 2005)

By 3 AM, Bill is sound asleep.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 21, 2005)

Dawn rose on their second day in the "enemy" camp.

Haskins and Joshua made what attempts they could at small talk with the natives, but lacking a common language, all they were able to get from them was a remarkably tasty breakfast-- and plenty more tobacco.

A few of the hired guns mentioned that Dr. Parthenis had not been seen in camp since they'd left him.


----------



## Old One (Nov 21, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta spends the first part of the morning checking on everyone's health...particularly those suffering from adder bites.  She will then make one more attempt at crafting her little party favor.

Unfortunately, she gets distracted part way through the procedure and lets the initial distallate simmer too long...burning most of it off.  She sighs heavily, shaking her head.

"I need the peace and quite of a normal lab to work properly,' she says to no one in particular.

[OCC: Damn crappy rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=193086.  Is there something a bit less ambitious I could try ?]

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Nov 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta spends the first part of the morning checking on everyone's health...particularly those suffering from adder bites.  ~ OO




 

 Is Joshua healing 1 CON per day?  I'd assume so, but you said to make us as healed up.  So I'm not 100% clear if I'm at 7 CON or back to 10 CON. 

Failing to make any progress with the natives, Joshua will turn to socializing with the hired guns.  He doubts he can appeal to their good nature, but perhaps he can turn talk of religion into finding some superstition one or more of them may have regarding the gem and other current events.

If nothing else, maybe he can play cards and seem to fit in.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Is there something a bit less ambitious I could try ?]




Well, you chose an ambitious effect. 

Personally I think Chloral Hydrate is exactly what you want, and so I would recommend making a dual d20 roll + action point to get 'er done.
Chloral Hydrate
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloral_hydrate

Chloroform is easier (DC24)-- but it's inhaled.

Atropine is "medicinal" and very easy to craft (DC14) but it's not as effective as you want (Injury, 1d6 Dex/1d6 Str).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atropine#Side_effects_and_overdoses

You could also take a look at the MSRD "Skills I" file for a list of Craft: Poisons.

Let's see what everyone else wants to do in the first 8 hours of the day before you make any further checks.

Joshua's venom-lost ability score heals 2 points overnight.

EDIT: And if he does nothing but rest during the first 8 hours of the day while Brigitta was botching her second batch, he'll heal the remaining point.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 21, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Joshua's venom-lost ability score heals 2 points overnight.




Check.  CON = 8.


----------



## Old One (Nov 21, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, you chose an ambitious effect.
> 
> Personally I think Chloral Hydrate is exactly what you want, and so I would recommend making a dual d20 roll + action point to get 'er done.




Well...I would...if I could roll anything over an 8 !  Just let me know when I start to run out of components or we die !

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Well...I would...if I could roll anything over an 8 !  Just let me know when I start to run out of components or we die !
> 
> ~ OO




I think it's fair to give you 3 shots at it, without getting into the niggly details of how much raw material you have on hand.

Beyond that, the Googling responsibility falls to you to see what you might reasonably be able to scavenge in a South American jungle.

I'm really rather personally invested in your success as I am dying to see what you have in mind.


----------



## Old One (Nov 21, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to give you 3 shots at it, without getting into the niggly details of how much raw material you have on hand.
> 
> Beyond that, the Googling responsibility falls to you to see what you might reasonably be able to scavenge in a South American jungle.
> 
> I'm really rather personally invested in your success as I am dying to see what you have in mind.




OOC: Fair enough...let's see how the next day plays out...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

OOC: I'd like to Google Brig, oh wait.
I mean, Can I assist her OOC-wise in finding potential sources?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 21, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I'd like to Google Brig, oh wait.
> I mean, Can I assist her OOC-wise in finding potential sources?




It's none of my business what two grown men use the Internet for in their spare time.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

OOC: Alright Old One, Try any of these on for size:
You can make digitalis from foxglove, ricin from castor beans, a digitalis-like cardiac gylcoside from oleander, a ricin-like neurotoxin from rosary pea, and my favorite, you can extract high levels of capsaicin from any member of the pepper familiy. 

All of these are found in South America, all of these phytotoxins are easy to aquire, process and all can kill. But if you only want to poison they can be scaled back on dose.
 
Fenris


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 22, 2005)

Bill will stay around the camp keeping an eye open for any impending danger.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 22, 2005)

T. Rawley wakes with a raging headache. After a couple of smokes, he gets up, dresses and wanders into camp to find something to do. 

OOC: If anyone needs any help building something, repairing something, or whatever, he'll give whatever assistance he can.


----------



## Old One (Nov 22, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Alright Old One, Try any of these on for size:
> You can make digitalis from foxglove, ricin from castor beans, a digitalis-like cardiac gylcoside from oleander, a ricin-like neurotoxin from rosary pea, and my favorite, you can extract high levels of capsaicin from any member of the pepper familiy.
> 
> All of these are found in South America, all of these phytotoxins are easy to aquire, process and all can kill. But if you only want to poison they can be scaled back on dose.
> ...




[OOC: Thanks...I will check those out...especially if I blow this next check ]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Thanks...I will check those out...especially if I blow this next check ]
> 
> ~ OO




OOC: Heck that wasn't even with Googling. Just checking my notes.  

Haskins will circulate among the guards making small talk, one professional soldier to another. He'll ask if they have seen any tracks from local wildlife around, specificially big cats.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 22, 2005)

It was around lunchtime-- right around the time her experiment went astray-- that Brigitta realized she hadn't eaten breakfast yet, let alone lunch. The native woman who had brought them breakfast had apparently forgotten her duties at lunch.

Haskins sighed. "I'll see if can't find her, or at least wrangle up something myself..." 

The men were trying to busy themselves about the camp, but there was little for them to do. They were growing bored and restless. 

"That gun's not getting any cleaner, Bill," Joshua griped. It was difficult to rest with all the incessant click-clack-rasp-rasp-clicking.

Haskins came back with some food. "Damn woman's gone off, it seems. This is the best I could manage."

They all munched quietly on dried jerky and pickled eggs, mustering all the enthusiasm of a herd of cattle deep into their cud.

And there was still no word from Dr. Parthenis.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 23, 2005)

_"Begging your pardon, preacher, but while it's all good and well to be prepared for the afterlife I'd just as well not rush to get there. Guns need to be clean to work properly and this jungle is anything but clean. So you stick to what you do best and I will do what I do best. Ah, here comes lunch - such as it is - why don't you lead a lil'prayer then? It will make the jerky all the sweeter," _ Bill replies with a wink and a nod.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 23, 2005)

"Dear Lord, May Bill always be the second one to shoot.  And may none be the third."


----------



## BryonD (Nov 23, 2005)

When Joshua can get a moment of Brigitta's time:

"Well Mam, how much more sitting 'round we plan to do?  I'm of the idea that you may know a fair site more 'bout this devilry than you're lettin' on.  And I'm guessing that you may know a lot more 'bout it then that other Doc does or suspects.  Him getting himself killed won't be good news for us.  And us sitting in this dank camp doesn't do a thing for anyone.  Perhaps being a bit more forthcoming would get us back inta the cave and on with your learnin'.  

Then maybe we can go home."


----------



## Old One (Nov 23, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta stares blankly into the jungle for a few minutes after Joshua's question, mind racing with portents and possibilities.

_"Huh?"_

She focuses in on the preacher, as her brain cycles through the recent comments of Haskins and Hambrick.

_"My pardon, Mr. Hambrick...I have been so focused on my recent experiment that I momentarily lost sight of our true purpose.  The disappearence of the navtive woman concerns me, since our intelligence indicates that several others have gone missing recently.  While the jungle certainly holds dangers, I think there may be something more at play."_

She chews on a strand of hair for a few heartbeats before continuing.

_"I suggest we quietly gather our gear and slip towards the portal chamber in pairs.  Let's be alert...ready for anything, as it were...since I just got a sinking feeling that something may have gone terribly wrong at the site.  What do you say?"_

~ OO

[OOC: Have we seen the fat man in the last 8-12 hours?]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Have we seen the fat man in the last 8-12 hours?]




Huh. Now that you mention it, no.

Is it your intent to try to slip out during the day?


----------



## Old One (Nov 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Huh. Now that you mention it, no.
> 
> Is it your intent to try to slip out during the day?




OOC: What time is it now?  I am thinking right before dusk might be the best time, when the others are busy with evening meal presentation.  That would leave enough daylight that we wouldn't need light sources to find our way back to the site.  Thoughts, anyone else?  If we are being watched carefully, then we may need a distraction...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> OOC: What time is it now?  I am thinking right before dusk might be the best time, when the others are busy with evening meal presentation.  That would leave enough daylight that we wouldn't need light sources to find our way back to the site.  Thoughts, anyone else?  If we are being watched carefully, then we may need a distraction...
> 
> ~ OO




OOC: Teddy and I can take care of a distraction if need be. But let me circulate a bit.


Haskins will approach the guards and ask to speak with Dr. Parthenis.


----------



## nakia (Nov 23, 2005)

During day two, Teddy will look for the fat man around the camp.  If he doesn't find him, he'll wander over to tubby's tent.  He'll listen and see if he hears anyone inside:

6. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=194572

Hearing nothing, he'll pop on inside.

He's not being terribly sneaky about this, since it's the middle of the day and all.  If spotted, he'll make it seem like he's looking for Maloz, using intimidate if necessary -- "It's none of youse business why I'm looking for him, buddy!"

Sorry I've been incommunicado for the past couple of days.  Lots of papers to grade and things to do at the end of the semester.  I'll be gone tomorrow, but back on Friday.

Also, apologies in advance if Teddy going into the fat man's tent gets us into trouble.  Wulf goaded me into it.  

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> What time is it now?




Let's call it 1:30 PM.



> If we are being watched carefully, then we may need a distraction...




You're not being watched carefully, but when you guys have been moving about the camp, you've certainly been noticed immediately. You are strangers here, so you don't exactly blend in.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins will approach the guards and ask to speak with Dr. Parthenis.




"Huh? I think he's workin'-- he's not supposed to be disturbed."



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> During day two, Teddy will look for the fat man around the camp.  If he doesn't find him, he'll wander over to tubby's tent.  He's not being terribly sneaky about this, since it's the middle of the day and all.




Teddy's noticed, but looks in his direction quickly give way to disinterest, so he quickly (but nonchalantly) ducks into the tent.

Sabib Malouz is not within.

His tent is a jumble of clothes and gear. He appears to have an extensive wardrobe and two of almost every common piece of trekking and camping gear from the era (two binoculars, two mosquito nets, two lanterns, etc.). 

He also has two short trunks with padlocks on them.


----------



## nakia (Nov 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, Teddy can't pick locks.  That was always Brigitta's job.  Teddy will do a quick search of Malouz's tent:

11.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=194727

Does it look like Malouz has been here recently?

If he doesn't find anything and isn't discovered, he'll head back to Brigitta and report.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 23, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Teddy can't pick locks.




OOC: I'd wager Teddy is AT LEAST the second best lock picker in the group.   


To Brigitta: "I'd suggest Sarge and myself go first.  Rawley and Bill can follow, 'case we need help inna hurry.  Teddy seems to do well with you, so ya'll can come long once the path's clear."  

Later to a random gun goon: "So, you guys just let both your employers dissappear into jungle caves without ya often?  Seems hard to get a paycheck when the boss in lying face down do ta lack of guardin'."


----------



## Old One (Nov 23, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta arches her eyebrow at Teddy's report.

_"Locked chests, you say," _ the others notice her fingers start twitching.  _"I guess it wouldn't hurt to have a quick look.  Teddy, come with me.  Gentlemen, I shouldn't be too long."_
With Teddy in tow, she approaches the Fat Man's tent and speaks loudly.

_"Mr. Malouz, I have the item you requested.  Mr. Malouz?"_

She waits for a moment and turns to Teddy, again speaking slightly louder than normal.

_"Teddy, I will deliver this as instructed, I shouldn't be but a few moments."_

She ducks into Malouz's tent, hopping her fingers haven't lost their talents honed on graveyard locks and morgue doors.

[OOC: She will try to take 10 on each lock (19), then roll as necessary (20 and 29): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=194843]

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Nov 24, 2005)

OOC:  With Jack and Doc off the scene, who is doing the communication between the natives and the hired guns?


As an aside, seeing Jack Black in 1930s get up in the King Kong trailers is great imagery.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 27, 2005)

OOC: Sorry I've been incommunicado over the last week. I wrongly thought that being on vacation would give more time to goof off, rather than less... Blah! I should be able to construct a coherent post tonight...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 28, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: She will try to take 10 on each lock (19), then roll as necessary (20 and 29): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=194843]




You are able to get the second trunk open. 

Carefully packed inside, you find four bottles of very expensive wine.



			
				BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: With Jack and Doc off the scene, who is doing the communication between the natives and the hired guns?




Nobody that you can see. Each group seems to have their own set of priorities and responsibilities, and there is little need for communication between them. The Sutu are taking care of most of the day-to-day tasks of the camp, and the hired guns are (for the most part) just sort of lollygagging around.


----------



## nakia (Nov 28, 2005)

Unless the wine is "Wine of Cthulhu", we may have struck out in Malouz' tent.  Should we venture back into the caves to find out what's going on in there?  That's probably where those guys are at anyway.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 28, 2005)

With the whiskey gone, T. Rawley takes to wandering the camp and gathering "stories." He'll try to talk up a couple of the hired guns every day, and if he gets no where, just sit and observe the Sutu, keeping careful notes in each case. 

OOC: Not sure if I need it, but here's a few unmodified Gather Information and Craft (Writing) checks... 

Gather Information
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=301604
Craft(Writing) - Nice... four rolls below 10... Darn writer's block... 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=301605


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 28, 2005)

OOC: Bill is going to spend some time meandering about the area taking note of how many of Mr. Malouz's armed guards are about and their relative positions around camp. He is also trying to determine how well the path to "the site" is guarded/watched.

Here is a Spot Check for you. Eh, 13.

Oopse. I linked the roll mechanic and not the roll.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 28, 2005)

OOC: So are we still sneaking off tonight?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 28, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> OOC: So are we still sneaking off tonight?




I was wondering the same thing. You guys seemed to have a plan for a moment; then you all darted off doing your own thing again.


----------



## Old One (Nov 28, 2005)

*Brigitta*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing. You guys seemed to have a plan for a moment; then you all darted off doing your own thing again.




[OCC: Just like herding cats ]

Brigitta carefully replaces everything and tries to leave the room just as she found it [OOC: Take 10 on a search check to "leave as found" is a 19] .

Brigitta exits the tent and glances at Teddy.

_"Well, Mr. Malouz has good taste in wine, if nothing else.  Let's find the others and quietly slip out of camp...we need to find out what is happening at the main dig."_

She starts walking away, stops and turns, placing a slim hand on Teddy's massive forearm.

_"Teddy, I am sorry I got you mixed up in all of this.  I have a feeling we are in for some more unpleasantness before all of this is over.  No matter what happens, I am glad you are here..."_

She gives the big brawler a genuine smile and heads off towards the others, seeking to round up the cats and get back on track.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 28, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> OOC: Bill is going to spend some time meandering about the area taking note of how many of Mr. Malouz's armed guards are about and their relative positions around camp.





They move about the camp pretty regularly, but it's not as if they seem to have any schedule (other than the perimeter guards I mentioned previously).

The numbers seem to range from a dozen to two dozen at any given time.



> He is also trying to determine how well the path to "the site" is guarded/watched.




To the site: not much at all. But you know from your one trip inside there are guards at the cave entrance in addition to the added guard that Dr. Parthenis requested on the archway room.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 28, 2005)

OOC: I think we may need a plan for making them think they WANT us back inside.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 28, 2005)

OOC: I was waiting for that "family meeting" when Dr./Ms. Death tells us that we have to go back into frivolous danger.


----------



## nakia (Nov 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Teddy, I am sorry I got you mixed up in all of this.  I have a feeling we are in for some more unpleasantness before all of this is over.  No matter what happens, I am glad you are here..."_~ OO




Teddy blushes.

"Well, uh, I, uh. . . no problem?"

We could probably bluff (or intimidate) our way past the guards on the temple doorway.  We could carry a crate or something and say Parenthis wanted us to bring it.  Maybe we should find out if Parenthis and/or Malouz actually went back into the caves before we head in there.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> We could probably bluff (or intimidate) our way past the guards on the temple doorway.  We could carry a crate or something and say Parenthis wanted us to bring it.  Maybe we should find out if Parenthis and/or Malouz actually went back into the caves before we head in there.




Good point, but if it came down to it, I'd be willing to gamble that they went there.  It seems a real safe bet to me.

I think Bluffing past the guards would be easy.  (I have my own special meaning of the word "easy".)  Well, seriously, I think it would be very achievable.  Intimidation would be more difficult.  These guys are muscle.  They may stare us down even if we really did have a shot.  We don't a shot and they know it.  But if we make them think their paycheck is on the line, then we are in there.    Besides, it is a classic action flick gag, it can't possibly fail!    

How do we stay in once we get there?  I'd not put much wager on a bluff against the fat guy and the Doc.  Unless it is something they REALLY want to believe.  Which is where the witch comes in.  We need a story that makes them afraid to not have her there.  Something she knows.  And we need a kernal of truth to sell it.

Perhaps the other chest has something we need.  Teddy could break in to it, I'm certain.  A one way street, but probably worth while.  If there is anything there, a name, an item, whatever that we can build a story around, then we go and tell them that they must XYZ (and only Brig knows how) RIGHT NOW or else the the failsafe lock will destroy the arch and destroy any hope of further discovery.  Or some such BS.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 29, 2005)

Haskins and Rawley are about equal on Bluff (unless Rawley gets time to study his opponent), so either one of us can support that and assist each other, as needed. Man! They should be running cons together instead of traipsing through the jungle on some damn fool crusade.  (not sure which one of us is the concerned brother and which is the spanish prisoner).


----------



## BryonD (Nov 29, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Haskins and Rawley are about equal on Bluff (unless Rawley gets time to study his opponent), so either one of us can support that and assist each other, as needed. Man! They should be running cons together instead of traipsing through the jungle on some damn fool crusade.  (not sure which one of us is the concerned brother and which is the spanish prisoner).




If we're gonna talk straight stats off of char sheets, then I'll give you a nudge about using some intuition about A) bashing the chest and B) sneaking off in general.  You got a 50/50 shot at the save and with an action point its better than even.  What other three things will you need it for today?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Haskins and Rawley are about equal on Bluff (unless Rawley gets time to study his opponent), so either one of us can support that and assist each other, as needed. Man! They should be running cons together instead of traipsing through the jungle on some damn fool crusade.  (not sure which one of us is the concerned brother and which is the spanish prisoner).




Who says we ain't? How do you think this traveling circus got paid for, corpses?

Listen, why don't we sneak off into the jungle and run away. You know away from the scary blue light, the hiding monsters and dinosuars we haven't found, the pits we haven't fallen down. 

But if you all are so eager to go rushing to your deaths, well, I'll hold the rope. 

Mind you if we do con our way in, then Piggy will be mighty peeved at us and may not treat us so nicely back at camp. Right now we are guests not prisoneers (well as such). We could jeapordize that by some damn-fool con that is supposed to get us what exactly?

I think the best way is along the lines Byron has been getting at and use Brig's "talents" to get us in. Either through flim-flam or pure scholarship.

My best idea: Demand to see the Doc. March over there en masse if needed and demand to see him. Then say that Brig wants her stone back. He has said it was our, but couldn't leave the valley. Fine, let's take it and go find our own blue-light-freaky-death-bringing thingy, or at least tell him that. It's our stone and he's using it with out regard for us. Now do we have much leverage? No. But there'll be a damn-sight fewer guards there than at camp


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 29, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Haskins and Rawley are about equal on Bluff (unless Rawley gets time to study his opponent), so either one of us can support that and assist each other, as needed.




If you work a con together, and you both roll, we'll take the higher roll and, provided the other result is at least a 10, add +2.


----------



## Hjorimir (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC: Bill is willing to go along with any plan really. As far as bluffing goes, Bill is okay at +3, but if we do actually decide to intimidate Bill has a stare of death at +6, which may help us in a jam, but will probably hurt us down the road if we have to bully our way through.


----------



## nakia (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I don' t think Brigitta will just let us run off into the woods and go home.  Besides, what fun is that?  We could, however, try to see what the natives have to say about this little opperation and get some more info from them.  I'm not sure if any of them speak English or not.

Teddy will gladly go get the other chest and smash it open, if that's what needs to be done (i.e. if that's what Brigitta wants.  Teddy is such a sucker.)  But I am not sure we really need to.  The doctor and Malouz have been gone for over a day.  They could be dead or worse, which helps our chance of bluffing them considerably.

Teddy's intimidate is a 6 as well.  Between Teddy's show of meaty arms and Bill's stare of death, we're pretty scary.


----------



## Old One (Nov 29, 2005)

[OOC: I think our best bet is just to march down to the site and ask to speak with Dr. Parthenis.  I don't know that we need to get all tricky right now...it is a simple request.  If asked why, we are concerned that they have been gone so long and want to offer our assistance and skills to help expedite the process so we can go home.

Simple and straightforward.  If we are rebuffed, then we can go with the "we have new information that Dr. Parthenis will absolutely want to see" tact...]

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.

Perhaps Brigitta has had a vision that the Doc and fat man are dead.  Or will be soon.....
We're only trying to help.     

Let's go.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> The doctor and Malouz have been gone for over a day.  They could be dead or worse, which helps our chance of bluffing them considerably.




Unless I lost track, not quite a day, yet.

You guys were at the archway yesterday evening. You came back and retired here, ate, slept, tried to concoct poison. Dr. Parthenis (you assume) worked through the night.

The next morning Brigitta botched another batch, you had breakfast, but had to scrounge for lunch. It's getting on into the afternoon of the second day but it's not yet been quite 24 hours since the (apparently underwhelming) spectacle of the archway blazing with blue light was set before you.

Last chance for anyone to update before I update based on your current plan of marching down and demanding to see the Doctor. If that is the plan, anybody who is doing any talking should pretty much just hit me with a Diplomacy or Bluff check as the signal for me to update. 

By the way, I mentioned above briefly how I handle cooperative skill checks. I do this for any kind of skill check where everyone is attempting essentially the same task. You all roll. I take the highest result and add +2 (as Aid Another) for anyone else who gets at least DC10. 

The same kind of process would apply if two or three guys are making STR checks to force a door, etc.

In this particular instance (talking your way past the guards) I might impose a penalty for "bad check results" if too many of you pitch in at once-- overwhelming force does have its limits when we're talking blather.

Ok-- back to you guys...


----------



## Old One (Nov 29, 2005)

[OOC: Boy, do I need to read my PC sheet...

Wulf, Brig has a +11 in Disable Device, not +9, so the "take 10" on the chests are 21 and the real rolls were 22 (11+11) and 31 (20+11)...don't know if that makes any difference.  

Also, I thought they had been gone longer than 24 hours as well...patience isn't one of Brigitta's virtues, so she will probably want to push ahead with a visit, but can certainly be dissuaded.  She is definitely a bit worried that the native lunch woman failed to show up and is certain something bad is about to happen.]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Nov 29, 2005)

Do we go this afternoon or wait until morning and see what happens?


----------



## BryonD (Nov 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Do we go this afternoon or wait until morning and see what happens?




I vote for go.  Everyone is healed (except I'm down a smidge of CON).  I doubt anything will happen soon to improve our lot.  It is time to make our own fate.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Wulf, Brig has a +11 in Disable Device, not +9, so the "take 10" on the chests are 21 and the real rolls were 22 (11+11) and 31 (20+11)...don't know if that makes any difference.




Nope, no difference.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 29, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> I vote for go.  Everyone is healed (except I'm down a smidge of CON).  I doubt anything will happen soon to improve our lot.  It is time to make our own fate.




Aren't you concerned this is uncharacteristically heroically pulpy for you lot? I was really hoping for more waiting around.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC: T. Rawley's all for waiting around, especially if another bottle of hooch shows up. All this rushing headlong to our deaths appeals not at all to him. He gets paid either way, presumably, and gets his story. Should we do a family meeting scene where we discuss this IC?


----------



## BryonD (Nov 29, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Aren't you concerned this is uncharacteristically heroically pulpy for you lot? I was really hoping for more waiting around.



I'm not certain yet.  Let me think about it.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

Haskins has Teddy and Bill beat with a +9 on Intimidate. Don't mess with a colour sergeant.

If it has not yet been 24 hours, I vote we wait. If over-ridden, I will send in my bluff and Diplomacy rolls. Let the Charismatic hero do the talking OK?


----------



## nakia (Nov 30, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Aren't you concerned this is uncharacteristically heroically pulpy for you lot? I was really hoping for more waiting around.




I'll have some snideness with my sarcasm, please.  

I wonder if the caution and waiting we have fallen into is a product of the PbP method, or are we just wusses?

Let's go get them!  Charge!

Seriosuly, if we're all healed up, let's gather our gear and head toward the caves.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like we are at 3 for going, 2 for waiting, with Bill on the fence. So unfurl the banner and charge the cassions! I'll switch my vote to going and give a majority to going.

The decision now seems to be how to do so.


----------



## BryonD (Nov 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The decision now seems to be how to do so.




It sounds like as a group is the plan.  Though you and I taking point hasn't actually been ruled out.  Unless Brig wants us to take point, lets go as a group.  OO, you make the call and lets move on.

Nakia: I don't think that we are really being that cautious compared to FtF gaming.  It is just that when it takes three real days to have a 10 sentence discussion of options, it seems worse than it is.


----------



## Old One (Nov 30, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta nods to the others and they begin the trek to the cave.  Along the way, she checks the load on her Webley...just in case.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Nov 30, 2005)

So, to the caves!  Haskins and Rawley will do the talking, I assume, telling whatever guards there are that we need to see Dr. Parenthis.  Yes?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> So, to the caves!  Haskins and Rawley will do the talking, I assume, telling whatever guards there are that we need to see Dr. Parenthis.  Yes?




I need to see what you're saying, and I need to see some rolls. Don't add any modifiers; I will decide whether you are using Diplomacy or Bluff (though you are free to suggest what you are attempting).

Add action points if you want them.

I'll also do my best to fold what each person says into a coherent whole, if necessary, but generally speaking I am going to assume that the person with the best result has the "lead" on the story.

EDIT: Your first encounter is with hired guns who confront you on the way out of camp.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 30, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Aren't you concerned this is uncharacteristically heroically pulpy for you lot? I was really hoping for more waiting around.




I think Wulf is just anxious to kil..., I mean"challenge" us.  

Haskins leads to group along the trail towards the cave, when confronted with the guards, he will excitedly say "Hey mate, we need to see Dr. Parthensis and Mr. Malouz! Our own expert here', pointing to Brigetta, "has decifered some of that gibberish they use around here and those two will be really exicted to hear the news. But we gotta move fast bloke. There's a warning on it as well, and we don't want the bosses getting blown up now do we" he adds with a wink and a grin. "You leads us on there so we don't get lost. But if we don't tell them about this right quick bloke, them bosses will be mighty peeved at the boys who held us up." 

Roll:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=302939
Action point:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=302940


----------



## ragboy (Nov 30, 2005)

Is this the "take a stolen crate of crap and pretend the Doctor wanted it" con, or the "we just want to leave camp and you can't stop us" con? Or another one that I missed entirely?


----------



## BryonD (Dec 1, 2005)

Its the Brigitta knows something!  Hurry!  Hurry! one.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 1, 2005)

Bill is attempting to be inconspicuous as the others talk with the guards watching for trouble.

OOC: Here is the Spot check!!! Did I say watching for trouble? He's got something in his eye that's bugging him.


----------



## Old One (Dec 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I think Wulf is just anxious to kil..., I mean"challenge" us.
> 
> Haskins leads to group along the trail towards the cave, when confronted with the guards, he will excitedly say "Hey mate, we need to see Dr. Parthensis and Mr. Malouz! Our own expert here', pointing to Brigetta, "has decifered some of that gibberish they use around here and those two will be really exicted to hear the news. But we gotta move fast bloke. There's a warning on it as well, and we don't want the bosses getting blown up now do we" he adds with a wink and a grin. "You leads us on there so we don't get lost. But if we don't tell them about this right quick bloke, them bosses will be mighty peeved at the boys who held us up."
> 
> ...




[OOC: Damn...I hope we get some better rolls than this !  Does Brigitta need to lift her skirts as a distraction   ?]

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Dec 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins leads to group along the trail towards the cave, when confronted with the guards, he will excitedly say "Hey mate, we need to see Dr. Parthensis and Mr. Malouz! Our own expert here', pointing to Brigetta, "has decifered some of that gibberish they use around here and those two will be really exicted to hear the news. But we gotta move fast bloke. There's a warning on it as well, and we don't want the bosses getting blown up now do we" he adds with a wink and a grin. "You leads us on there so we don't get lost. But if we don't tell them about this right quick bloke, them bosses will be mighty peeved at the boys who held us up."




T. Rawley presents his notebook to support Haskins' claims. Carefully drawn on the page are several dubious glyphs with various messages translated out beside them. 

"Very bad things are headed this way if we can't talk to the doctor!" he says, excitedly. 

Phrases like: 
- The disease will ravage those around the temple. 
- The anger of the gods will surge fire through the surrounding jungle. 
- All gold will turn to dust. 

OOC: Bluff or Diplomacy: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=303402 (*18*)
Not sure if I need an action point.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 1, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley presents his notebook to support Haskins' claims. Carefully drawn on the page are several dubious glyphs with various messages translated out beside them.
> 
> "Very bad things are headed this way if we can't talk to the doctor!" he says, excitedly.




Definitely a Bluff. And, since you've been in camp with these guys a while, I'll count your Empathy. With his AP, Haskins hits DC10 to Aid Another. This gives Rawley a current total of (18+5+3+2) = 28.



> Not sure if I need an action point.




It's an opposed check, modified by the circumstances of his employment duties and the credulity of your bluff. I would say his bonus is somewhere between +5 and +10. But in the interests of keeping things moving, I'll just say no.

Sense Motive (1d20=5)

The guards looked skeptical at first, but one look at Rawley's notebook and the tide seemed to turn.

One of the guards grabbed Rawley and hustled him forward. "Come with me then, come on!"




I will post again shortly (new post).


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley presents his notebook to support Haskins' claims. Carefully drawn on the page are several dubious glyphs with various messages translated out beside them.
> 
> "Very bad things are headed this way if we can't talk to the doctor!" he says, excitedly.
> 
> ...




High five for Team work!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2005)

The group followed him out of the camp and into the complex.

They could hear the sounds of excavation work taking place in the side rooms, just as it had been on their last trip in.

The long main hallway was still lit with lanterns, but the far end faded into darkness.

Haskins turned to their guide. "Shouldn't the guards down there have a lantern?"

"Yeah," he said, unable to hide his concern. "Maybe the doc pulled them into the room with him so he could shut the doors?"

"The doors must be shut," said Brigitta. "If they were open, we'd see the blue archway from here. The doctor _does_ seem to value his privacy."

"Well," the guide said, "based on what you told me, I think he'll want to be disturbed. You... uh... need me to go with you? Or are you ok from here?"


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 2, 2005)

"Oh I imagine that we'll make it from here," Bill says with a nod to the guide.


----------



## Old One (Dec 2, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta lays a hand on the man's forearm and bats her lashes a bit.

_"And what was your name?  We want to be sure to report to Dr. Parthenis that one of his men has initiative and insight,"_ she purrs, _"As my companion said, I think we can find our way from here...our thanks."_

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 2, 2005)

"Perhaps I should take a peek ahead, Mam"

Can anyone provide Joshua a light?  I'll move toward the darkened area and look to see if there are any signs of trouble or other issues out of the ordinary.

Survival - dark tunnel (1d20+7=20)

Spot - dark tunnel (1d20+7=22)


----------



## nakia (Dec 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta lays a hand on the man's forearm and bats her lashes a bit.
> 
> _"And what was your name?  We want to be sure to report to Dr. Parthenis that one of his men has initiative and insight,"_ she purrs, _"As my companion said, I think we can find our way from here...our thanks."_
> 
> ~ OO




Although he knows it's part of the ruse, Teddy scowls.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"And what was your name?  We want to be sure to report to Dr. Parthenis that one of his men has initiative and insight,"_ she purrs.




From his reaction, Brigitta would have guessed that the hired gun took her words as a threat. He scowled and flinched, nearly jerking his arm away before remembering his manners.

"No matter, madam, he wouldn't know me from any other," he said, already heading for the daylight outside. 

It was a long walk down to the archway room. The main hall was lit well enough, and plenty muddy for Joshua to ply his scoutcraft, but so too was it pretty heavily trafficked. The tunnel didn't really hold much for him.

They had to get out their lantern as they approached the doors to the archway room. They were, indeed, shut fast, and there was no sign of any outer guardpost beyond the two upended crates and a cold, half-eaten pot of breakfast beans.


----------



## ragboy (Dec 3, 2005)

T. Rawley spits on the floor, and slides his book into his bag. 

"Well, that was a might easier than I expected," he says, once their escort is out of hearing. "Were these doors closed before?" 

OOC: He'll poke around the upended crates.


----------



## nakia (Dec 5, 2005)

"Maybe one of youse cowboys ought ta listen at da door.  I don't hear so good since dat time in St. Loius wid da German and da explodin' monkey."

He'll frown at Brigitta when he says this.

Teddy will listen, too, though he gets a -1.

15.  Not so bad, considering.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306680


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 5, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Rawley will poke around the upended crates.




You don't find anything more than what I mentioned before. They were upended to sit on-- not haphazardly thrown around. Sorry if I wasn't clear.



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy will listen, too, though he gets a -1.
> 
> 15.  Not so bad, considering.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306680




You don't hear anything. However, you do recall that there were actually two sets of doors here. Beyond these doors is a 30x30 room, with another set of doors, and then the archway chamber. If both sets of doors are closed, you might potentially be trying to listen through two sets of closed doors.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 5, 2005)

"I'll get the door."
Joshua moves to open the first doors.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 5, 2005)

Bill watches our backs making sure that none of the guards have come back to check up on us.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 5, 2005)

Joshua opened the first set of doors. As they had guessed, the room beyond was empty, and the doors on the opposite side were also closed.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 5, 2005)

Haskins will head to the next set of doors and take a listen at them.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=307094
A 15 Not bad for unranked either.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Haskins will head to the next set of doors and take a listen at them.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=307094
> A 15 Not bad for unranked either.




Haskins doesn't hear anything.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Unless someone stops him, Joshua goes to the next door to open it as well.


----------



## Old One (Dec 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta motions for Hambrick to stop and shakes her head.

_"Something isn't right here.  Malouz essentially said he would skin the guards alive if they let anyone into the big chamber without permission and they aren't here.  Let's take a few moments to search the area for any signs of a struggle and be well prepared before opening the doors."_

Without awaiting a response, Brigitta begins searching the area with some care...looking for bloodstains in particular...

~ OO

[OOC: Stellar roll !  Natural 1, for a total of 10: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=307331]


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Joshua will stop advancing and follow Brigitta's lead.

survival - entry chamber (1d20+7=20)


----------



## ragboy (Dec 6, 2005)

T. Rawley lights a smoke and walks around the room looking for signs that something is amiss. 

OOC: Searching - 13 unmodified roll - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=307665 - Do you want our mods on each roll or not?


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 6, 2005)

Bill continues to watch for anybody coming up behind them...from a place of cover within the first set of doors.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

Nobody notices anything amiss.

Which, of course, is in and of itself, something amiss.

The second set of doors beckon oppressively.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2005)

"Lay on, MacDuff, And damned be him who first cries Hold! Enough!" intones Haskins itching to get to the bottom of these bizarre events.


----------



## Old One (Dec 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta holds her breath for a long moment.  She _knows_ she is impulsive and given to action before thought, but she also feels a creeping sense of dread as they approach the second set of doors.

_'We aren't going to like whatever we find beyond these,'_ she whispers to herself.

She glances at Haskins.  _"Sergeant, before you proceed...perhaps we should ready ourselves.  Teddy, help me with these crates."_

Brigitta begins to struggle with the crates, trying to drag them to form a rough barricade about 15' from the doors.

_"We should prepare behind the crates and send one or two forward to open the doors while we cover them from here..."_

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

The crates outside were little more than stools, but the two of them stacked together were sufficient cover for one man to crouch behind. Haskins knelt with his rifle at the ready and Bill stood over him with his Winchester.

Joshua grabbed the ancient, heavy doors and looked back at the group. Haskins and Bill nodded; Rawley, Brigitta, and Teddy stood ready, but with a look on their faces that clearly said, "Not sure what good we'll do, but we're ready..." They fumbled their own weapons into position.

Joshua steeled himself and gave the doors a mighty tug, throwing one wide while simultaneously spinning around to duck behind the other.

About 50 yards ahead, in the darkness of the vast chamber, stood the glowing blue archway. 



Nothing happened. 



Nothing continued to happen.



They were alone, facing the flickering, shimmering blue archway.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Joshua aggrees.  He will help set up some cover.

"Its like to be best that I still get the door and let you shootists provide the cover."

Edit: bad timing on my post.


----------



## Old One (Dec 6, 2005)

*Brigitta*

The release of tension following no immediate attack was so great that Brigitta almost wet herself.

She forces recurring visions of unspecific horrors from her thoughts and refocuses on the task.

_"Right.  We are still alive...splendid!  Let us move forward, with care and search as we go...looking for signs and clues.  Sergeant, perhaps you and Bill can cover us from the doorway."_

She glances at Joshua and takes a deep breath.  _"Shall we?"_

[OOC: Searching (Take 10=19) while moving at half-speed toward the arch.]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2005)

"Well either we have another hungry beastie in there, or we have some missing blokes" says Haskins who stands up and slowly moves towards the entrance with his rifle at the ready.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua aggrees.  He will help set up some cover.
> 
> "Its like to be best that I still get the door and let you shootists provide the cover."
> 
> Edit: bad timing on my post.




See how well I anticipate your every move?


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Shall we?"_




"Always."

Joshua slips past the door and looks for signs of trouble, or at least signs of passage.

survival - chamber with archway (1d20+7=22)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "Always."
> 
> Joshua slips past the door and looks for signs of trouble, or at least signs of passage.
> 
> survival - chamber with archway (1d20+7=22)




Several folks in work boots and at least one person in bare feet milled around here at the entrance and then moved off towards the archway.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Joshua will follow the tracks further into the room.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua will follow the tracks further into the room.




Okay... the tracks are headed for the archway.

Give me a little more to work with, man.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

...toward the archway


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

Joshua will _continue_ to follow the tracks.  I'm guessing they go right up to the archway and then .....  ??


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 6, 2005)

And then they disappear.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 6, 2005)

"Well Mam, I think this is where you take over."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2005)

The hairs on the back of Haskin's neck rise. Something more strange than Ms. Neilson's little parlour tricks was going on here. He walks back to the crates, picks one up, walks back to the blue arch and throws the box at the shimmering blue wall.


----------



## ragboy (Dec 7, 2005)

T. Rawley drags hard on his cigarette and pitches it away, never taking his eyes off of the strangle glowing archway. He caught Haskins' actions out of the corner of his eye and an alarm bell went off in his head. 

He rushed forward, "No! Wait!"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> T. Rawley drags hard on his cigarette and pitches it away, never taking his eyes off of the *strangle* glowing archway. He caught Haskins' actions out of the corner of his eye and an alarm bell went off in his head.
> 
> He rushed forward, "No! Wait!"




Crap, now it's strangling us?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Crap, now it's strangling us?




So are you waiting or not?


----------



## BryonD (Dec 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So are you waiting or not?




Jeff Titus Voice: To Rawley:  Holds up a hand "No, no, no, wait a minute....."  gives knowing grin, "It's the only way he's ever going to learn."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So are you waiting or not?




Damn the torpedoes! Full Speed Ahead.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, then-- and not for any particular reason, mind you-- I would like to get a better idea of where everyone is right now.

I guess Joshua, Rawley, and Haskins are all near the archway-- that is to say, nearer to the archway than the door. 

Since it's 50 yards from the archway to the door, we're not talking an insignificant difference.

Where's everybody else?


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 7, 2005)

Bill is just within the chamber but off to the side from what he would consider the path of the blue archway; so say inside and a little to the right around 40 yards from the archway.


----------



## nakia (Dec 7, 2005)

Teddy moves toward the archway, keeping Brigitta in his sight at all times.  He wants to see if the big crystal is still in the niche.

"So, ah, you say dey went into dat thing?"

Teddy's glad Haskins thew the crate.  He's getting tired of all this mysterious arcane crap.  He's out of whiskey.  And he hasn't punched anybody in at least a week.  Dinsosaur's don't count.  He's seriosuly considering just grabbing the stupid crystal, giving it to Birgitta, then  getting the hell out of this valley.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry, it's a little hard to see, but this is close to scale.

Is Brigitta where she wants to be before I update?


----------



## ragboy (Dec 7, 2005)

OOC: Rawley's where he wants to be... _Strangled_...nice. And I is an editor.


----------



## Old One (Dec 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: When Haskins throws the crate...Brigitta will move one intersection NW from where she is pictured...just in case it comes flying back out.]

Brigitta starts to scold Haskins for throwing the crate at the portal and stops...holding her breath and waiting to see what happens.

Thoughts race through her head.  All signs point to her oppposite number and his cohorts having used the portal recently.  _What mysteries lie beyond the blue screen?_

She mentally resolves to find out...provided the crate isn't destoryed...and starts moving towards the west edge of the portal.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 7, 2005)

The crate struck the shimmering blue light in the center of the archway.

It hung there, for a moment, suspended or perhaps sinking slightly, as if it were falling into tar. 

Suddenly, it was sucked wholly into the archway, and with a flash, it was gone.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2005)

Haskins stands there puzzling a bit, not sure what it was that he was expecting. He then turns to Brigetta "Well, what in the bloody hell is this thing?"


----------



## BryonD (Dec 7, 2005)

"Well Mam, we found what you're looking for.  Mission accomplished, let's go home.

If we ain't done, then I'm thinking you need to tell us something we don't already know, 'lse someone needs to see 'bout where that crate's gone to.  

Or we can just mill 'round right here and gawk."


----------



## Old One (Dec 7, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta glaces slowly at all the men.

_'They are looking to me for answers that I don't have,'_ she thinks morosely.

In an instant, she makes up her mind.

_"Gentlemen...I honestly have no firm idea what we are dealing with here.  Let's catalog what we know.  First, Dr. Parthenis, Malouz and and least some of their henchmen passed through this...portal for lack of a better word.  Mr. Haskins experiment indicates it leads...somewhere...but where I am not exactly sure."_

She pauses for a moment and looks at Joshua.

_"This mystical light is, I believe, a passageway...a door to heaven, perhaps...but more likely a door to great danger...or even hell.  I came here searching for an artifict, which we found,"_ she points at the crystal imbedded in the arch.

_"However, a more profound opportunity now presents itself and I, for one, have resolved to see what lies beyond the light...beyond the portal."_

She looks at each one of them in turn.

_"Each of you has fufilled your commission and is under no obligation to proceed further.  I will write a letter to my employer...along with instructions on how to contact him certifiying that you have all met your commitments.  You can return to him with the crystal...but I will step through within the quarter hour."_

Without waiting for an answer, she pulls paper and pen from her satchel and starts scribbling a note furiously...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 7, 2005)

THAT is how you earn an action point.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 7, 2005)

"I've led the way so far.   One more step can't hurt."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2005)

"We never lost the Colours under my watch, no matter how bleak the battle looked. Your my employer now, _you_ are my Colours now, I will not abandon you now, no matter where that blasted door leads to." says Haskins as he takes out his bayonette and afixes it to his rifle.


----------



## nakia (Dec 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _"Each of you has fufilled your commission and is under no obligation to proceed further.  I will write a letter to my employer...along with instructions on how to contact him certifiying that you have all met your commitments.  You can return to him with the crystal...but I will step through within the quarter hour."_
> ~ OO




Teddy knew she was going to say that -- he _knew_, just like that time in Chicago where she insisted on climbing into the sewers after that "corpse" that got up and shambled off.  She was always going in places she didn't belong, that no _man_, much less a pale, beautiful _woman_ belonged.  But Teddy followed her then, even though it cost him a week in the hospital and a month of nightmares.  And, despite all of his misgivings, despite how wrong this whole caper had felt since the moment they set foot in this valley, he knew he would follow her now.  He would follow her, well, he would follow her because he . . .
No, there was no need to even think about that.  He would just hate himself for it later.

Teddy searched again in his duffel for the bottle of Jameson's.  There was just a bit left.  He unscrewed the top, took a sip, then offered the bottle to the other men assembled around the glowing blue arch.  They were all in this together now.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 8, 2005)

Bill drains the last of the Jameson's and lets out a sigh. _"Hell, I don't have anything better to do."_


----------



## BryonD (Dec 8, 2005)

"So? Mam, you've got 14 minutes left.  Anything you got planned for that time?"

Joshua moves in front of the archway, says a quiet prayer to himself, and readies to take a real big step.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Bill drains the last of the Jameson's and lets out a sigh. _"Hell, I don't have anything better to do."_




"Damn it Brown!" says Haskins seeing the last of the whiskey drain down Bill's throat. "Pass it left next time" Haskins adds to Teddy.

Then turning to Rawley: "Well Sutton, you can go and writing up a little story about a jungle trip right now, or you can write the story of the century. Well, if you live. You in or out?"


----------



## ragboy (Dec 8, 2005)

Still staring at the glowing archway, Rawley takes the bottle from Bill as it's offered. He lifts it to his lips, frowns, then looks at the bottle. 

"Damn, Bill!" he says, flinging the bottle into the archway. 

He looks at Haskins as if he just realized the sergeant had spoken to him. 

"Hell, I reckon I don't want to walk home by myself," he says and rolls another cigarette. "Should we gather our stuff from our saddlebags and such?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Still staring at the glowing archway, Rawley takes the bottle from Bill as it's offered. He lifts it to his lips, frowns, then looks at the bottle.
> 
> "Damn, Bill!" he says, flinging the bottle into the archway.
> 
> ...




"That's a damn good idea, no idea what's on the other side. Ms. Nielson, when you hired me to lead this expedition I told you I would lead you where you wanted to go, but that I was in charge. Well I am asserting that authority again. Since the entire expedition is going through that bloody door, we need to round up supplies first. So you have considerably longer than 14 minutes before we leave. And not one word of lip. This thing isn't over so my contract still stands as does my authority. Teddy, you watch her and make sure she doesn't go through the door. No wait, you can't say no to her. Brown, you stay here and make sure Ms. Neilson waits for all of us. The rest of you let's go and get equipment from the saddlebags and whatever else we can get by hook or by crook that we think we may need. Bloody Hell, maybe we should take the horses? Brown, Hambrick?"


----------



## BryonD (Dec 8, 2005)

Joshua cranes his neck around to smirk at Haskins.

"As you say, Sarge. Though perhaps our lady should go along with us.  May be the best way to assure the guards that we are just doing what must be done, for their boss, of course.  'Sides, its kinda hard to jump through a portal when you ain't there."


----------



## Old One (Dec 8, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta cheeks turn bright red as a rather foreign blush suffuses her cheeks.

_"You are exactly right, of course, Colour Sergeant Haskins...that would be just like a woman to go traipsing off without preparing properly.  Thank you, as always, for your sound judgement.  And thank you, gentlemen, all of you for your support in this endeavour."_

She looks around, giving each of them a genuine smile.

_"Let us return to the encampment post haste and gather our things.  I think I have a way to get us back out without a problem, but I will need a piece of paper with Dr. Parthenis's writing on it...let us depart immediately!"_

She starts for the door and stops.

_"Teddy, toss a couple of rocks in that other crate and carry it back to camp.  Pretend that it is very heavy...and we will take it straight to the Dr's tent.  The rest of you, try to look all sweaty and complain about not feeling to well as we return to camp...we can say we have been exposed to something potentially deadly and that we need to recover an item from Dr. Parthenis's tent and return immediately.  While most of us are doing that and creating a diversion, one or two of us can quietly gather our supplies and start heading back.  Let's move quickly, keep the excitement level up and don't give people a chance to ask questions..."_

She turns again and heads for the exit...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 9, 2005)

You guys are great. 

Just make a list of equipment you are trying to round up. 

Brigitta, you have some kind of forgery in mind? Assume I am staying out of your way until you lay out your plans for me.


----------



## Old One (Dec 9, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You guys are great.
> 
> Just make a list of equipment you are trying to round up.
> 
> Brigitta, you have some kind of forgery in mind? Assume I am staying out of your way until you lay out your plans for me.




OOC: Basically, Brigitta wants to pull the old *"we discovered something very dangerous (that might have already cursed/infected us, so keep your distance) and Dr. Parthenis sent us back to drop off this item (points to crate) and collect some more supplies and try to work up an antidote and (see, here is our instruction letter scribbled hastily by Dr. Parthenis) we must get back immediately before it gets any worse"* caper !

She won't do much of the talking, except to make up some official sounding medical mumbo-jumbo to support whoever is spinning the yarn and whip up a forgery of a "hastily scribbled" pass from Parthenis.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> She won't do much of the talking, except to make up some official sounding medical mumbo-jumbo to support whoever is spinning the yarn and whip up a forgery of a "hastily scribbled" pass from Parthenis.
> 
> ~ OO




I think that'd be me


----------



## nakia (Dec 9, 2005)

Teddy will do as he is instructed, loading a crate up with rocks and hauling it back to camp.

If the bluff works, maybe we should take the opportunity to search the Doctor's tent for anything useful.  Teddy's search is crappy, so someone should accompany him.  Teddy brought his stuff with him, I guess, so he doesn't need to get anything from our tent.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 9, 2005)

Feeling the warmth of the booze fill his chest, Bill only smiles at the others. _"Don't be cross, I'm doin' ya a favor 'cuz drinkin' is bad for ye...or so they say."_ Hic!

Listening to the plan, Bill can only add, _"I'm not sure how we are going to justify getting horses back in here."_


----------



## BryonD (Dec 9, 2005)

"You think we're gonna walk horse through THAT!!?  
Mam, we signed on for this, but anybody goes forcing these animals into this is gonna have to get past me. "

If I've got the stuff on my char sheer, then I'm good to go.


----------



## Old One (Dec 9, 2005)

*Brigitta*

_[OOC: I am assuming I have everything I need with me (med kit, etc), but didn't know if people wanted to grab horses, some food, etc.  Brigitta is ambivilent about taking horses through and would probably think it is more trouble than it is worth.]_

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, then, somebody needs to start a To Do list, and I'll let you know what you'll need to do to check them off. I'll start:


Return to camp
Get your personal supplies
Bluff your way into Dr. Parthenis' tent
Search Dr. Parthenis' tent
Retrieve your horses
Bluff your way back out of camp/into Main Complex
Coax your horses into the archway (Handle Animal)

Let me know anything else that you want added to your To Do list (even if it is contingent on other things) so we can get this moving along.

EDIT: Haskins, don't forget that you lost some stuff at the river.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 9, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Return to camp
> Get your personal supplies
> Bluff your way into Dr. Parthenis' tent
> Search Dr. Parthenis' tent
> ...





sigh

So, what will we gain for all this?

Wulf, I'm assuming I have on hand:
Bible
Pocket Knife
Telescope
Pocket Watch
Canteen
Matches
Guns and ammo (around 45 rounds left)

The rest I can live without.

What else do people NOT have on them?  
A good plan execute today and all that....


----------



## nakia (Dec 9, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Ok, then, somebody needs to start a To Do list, and I'll let you know what you'll need to do to check them off. I'll start:
> 
> 
> Return to camp
> ...





Looks good to me, although it sounds like the horses are getting left behind (which Teddy thinks is a good idea).  Sorry, Brindle.


----------



## ragboy (Dec 9, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, although it sounds like the horses are getting left behind (which Teddy thinks is a good idea).  Sorry, Brindle.




Rawley has everything he needs. He was suggesting it in case some other party members left stuff behind (like ropes on the horses - which have come in handy... med kits and the like). Plus for him, he was savoring the thought of that case of wine that Teddy mentioned in fat boy's tent. But, he can continue on with what he has.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2005)

Hell, I lost MOST of my stuff in the river.

I am not think of personal stuff, but rather food and water issues.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 10, 2005)

"You know what?  This wasting time is stupid."

Joshua ties the end of his rope around his waist and drops the other end.

"If someone would hold that, I'd thank them."

Joshua turns and walks to, and into, the archway.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "You know what?  This wasting time is stupid."
> 
> Joshua ties the end of his rope around his waist and drops the other end.
> 
> ...




Well, all right then. What is everyone else doing _right this instant?_


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2005)

Grabbing the rope and pulling Mr. Impatient back.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 10, 2005)

I figure I'm less than 10 feet from the archway, being as I was just about to walk through a moment ago.  I've got 50 feet of rope, minus about 5 feet around me.  That leaves 45 feet of slack.  You better pull quick."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> I figure I'm less than 10 feet from the archway, being as I was just about to walk through a moment ago.  I've got 50 feet of rope, minus about 5 feet around me.  That leaves 45 feet of slack.  You better pull quick."




Only if I grab the end smarty pants. I could shoot you instead, that better?


----------



## BryonD (Dec 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Only if I grab the end smarty pants. I could shoot you instead, that better?



 You don't have quick draw and you're holding the rope.  And besides, you don't have rapid shot or a +6 BAB so you only get one shot before I'm through.  I'm just about certain to live to step through.    


Seriously folks, it will take days if not a week in meatspace to get back to this point.  For what?  If we starve I will personally apologize to each and every one of you.  Now please let me know who the heroes are and who wants to dally around....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 10, 2005)

See, when a situation like this arises, I always have to go with the Movie version.

So... What I meant to say was:

Joshua has just vanished into the archway, leaving behind about 40 feet of rapidly disappearing rope.

NOW what are the rest of you doing right this instant?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> You don't have quick draw and you're holding the rope.  And besides, you don't have rapid shot or a +6 BAB so you only get one shot before I'm through.  I'm just about certain to live to step through.
> 
> 
> Seriously folks, it will take days if not a week in meatspace to get back to this point.  For what?  If we starve I will personally apologize to each and every one of you.  Now please let me know who the heroes are and who wants to dally around....





Gun out and ready and 2d10 say I force an MDT.

But OK, but you won't have to apologize, 'cuz we'll eat you before we starve. So let's go.

Edit: Ah, Wulf beat me to it.

"Bloody bloody Yank!" exclaims Haskins and grabs the rope and starts to pull "Caryle, help me pull this damnfool idiot out!"


----------



## Old One (Dec 10, 2005)

*Brigitta*

A momentary look of shock washes over Brigitta's pale face as Joshua disappears and is quickly replaced by a feral grin.  She dashes towards the disappearing end of the rope, pulling out her Webley as she goes.  She slows down a bit as she approaches the rope...reaching out to get a hand on it.

Then, using it as a guide, charges right after Joshua...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> A momentary look of shock washes over Brigitta's pale face as Joshua disappears and is quickly replaced by a feral grin.  She dashes towards the disappearing end of the rope, pulling out her Webley as she goes.  She slows down a bit as she approaches the rope...reaching out to get a hand on it.
> 
> Then, using it as a guide, charges right after Joshua...
> 
> ~ OO




 

We find a kindred moment at last!


----------



## nakia (Dec 12, 2005)

"Brigitta!!!!"

Teddy charges into the blue archway after Brigitta.  Damn woman.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 12, 2005)

Winchester in hand, Bill jumps through after them. _"Oh hell!"_


----------



## ragboy (Dec 12, 2005)

Rawley watches Bill go through the portal with growing anxiety. 

"Hell Brindle," he said. "I was more than half hoping that they'd go back to camp." 

Lighting a cigarette, he checks that his pistol is loose in his holster and that his flap-bag is across his back and out of the way. He rolls and lights one more cigarette and moves up to the portal. His hair slowly rises on his arms, neck and head. He feels the tingle of Something That Should Not Be, but it seems to draw him, rather than repulse. As he touches the glowing blue light, he changes his mind, yelling at the overpowering sensation, like when you know that you're dreaming and keep trying to will yourself awake to no avail. In his panic, he tries to leap back, but the portal draws him forward. And then he is just gone.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2005)

Haskins swears and curses in every pidgin langauge he has picked up. Muttering about rash decisions, unprepared civilians and foolhardy cowboys. he then does a very quick check. He looks around to ensure that they have left nothing behind that they might need or want. He checks that his bayonette is firmly afixed, ensures there is a cartridge loaded. he squares his shoulders and calmly walks through the shimmering blue portal, facing his fate like a British solider.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 13, 2005)

"Hi guys! (and lady) Glad you could join me.    "


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 13, 2005)

Joshua suddenly felt himself emerging from the strange gateway.

The view on the other side froze his blood.

It was not the size of the room-- indeed, the archway room he had just left was larger. 

Nor was it the black, slate-smooth walls that rose to the ceiling, covered in alien glyphs. 

It was the armed company of alien creatures arrayed around the room. Enormous, crocodile-headed creatures, with thick scales and leathery skin covering their bodies. Their faces had thick eye ridges, elongated snouts, gaping jaws filled with razor-sharp teeth, and thick armored tails. Each was well over six feet tall, but so heavily muscled they must have weighed as much as three grown men.

At their sides they carried thick, cleaver-like weapons of iron, and their claws clutched crystalline weapons that, while certainly alien, left little to the imagination. They held these weapons like rifles, and as they swung around to focus on Joshua, there was no doubt in his mind that he was on the _wrong end_.

Joshua stood dazed for a moment, taking it all in, and for a moment the aliens didn't move, either. 

Joshua suddenly sensed the presence of his friends behind him.

With a roar, the reptiles leapt to action with startling discipline. Bursts of bright light lanced from crystal rifles.

Joshua had been praying that his old instincts would see him through. He looked down, almost in a dream, amazed to see that his pistols had somehow found their way into his hands.

Everyone roll initiative. Joshua, Brigitta, Teddy, and Bill can act this round. Rawley and Haskins are still dilly-dallying and will be through shortly.


----------



## nakia (Dec 13, 2005)

We are screwed.

I rolled a 4 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=312569.  Yep.  Screwed.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 13, 2005)

16
Init (1d20+2=16)

Any sign of a portal behind us?   
A "company", eh?  Last week we had some company over.  Two people came by.   You mean two right?      Can we assess quickly how many we are facing?  5? 10? a lot more than 10?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 13, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> A "company", eh?  Last week we had some company over.  Two people came by.   You mean two right?      Can we assess quickly how many we are facing?  5? 10? a lot more than 10?[/color]




Sorry! I had written it and must have changed it.

About two dozen.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's a lot more than ten.


----------



## Old One (Dec 13, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Initiative is 17: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=312660

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Dec 13, 2005)

OOC: Holy Christ in the foothills... *Init vs. TWO DOZEN!!! lizard creatures... (1d20+2=13) * Are we rolling init to determine who surrenders first?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 13, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Are we rolling init to determine who surrenders first?




No, you're rolling to determine who gets shot now, and who I have to chase down.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 14, 2005)

I feel hungry.

Oh, I feel faint.

Ughhhh

Joshua falls over, dead of starvation.




Seriously:
Any sign of a portal behind us?


----------



## Old One (Dec 14, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: Brigitta clicks her heels together and repeats, "There's no place like home...there's no place like home."]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Brigitta clicks her heels together and repeats, "There's no place like home...there's no place like home."]
> 
> ~ OO




OOC: It's a little late for that sweetheart.    




			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> No, you're rolling to determine who gets shot now, and who I have to chase down.




OOC: Damn, not even a smilie on that one. You know Wulf's been waiting since August to use it too.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 14, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Seriously: Any sign of a portal behind us?




Still there.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 14, 2005)

The first instant I can:

Joshua fires both guns straight up and takes two menacing steps forward at the beasts

"Run Away!!! Back through the gate!!!  Everyone!" He Shrieks.

"AAAAAAARRRG"

I'll fire as many shots into the air as I can.  None are proper attacks, I'm just blasting rounds for the BOOM effect while determinedly moving toward the creatures.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 14, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> "Run Away!!! Back through the gate!!!  Everyone!" He Shrieks.




O! Delicious irony.


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 14, 2005)

Bill is fast!!!

Initiative is 20.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 14, 2005)

Initiative rolls for five squads of five troopers (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=21) 

Squad 5 = 21
Bill = 20
Squad 3 = 18
Brigitta = 17
Squad 2 = 17
Joshua = 16
Rawley = 13
Teddy = 4
Squad 4 = 4
Squad 1 = 3
Haskins = ? (Don't need it yet, but I do need something...)


With accuracy and discipline, the first squad opened fire, concentrating on Joshua, the first one through the portal. The first thing that sprang to Joshua's mind was that they looked like a firing squad, but on (very brief) reflection it occurred to him that they were systematically neutralizing one target at a time.

Squad 5 opens fire... (1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=15) 

The tips of their crystalline rifles glowed an eerie green, before releasing a blast of growling, rumbling energy that smacked into Joshua like a punch to the gut. He felt his insides shaking, churning, turning to jelly. He lost his struggle against unconsciousness, unfortunately, mere moments after losing the struggle against rising nausea, and collapsed drunkenly into the upended remains of his breakfast.

"Run awayyyyyyyyyy...." he moaned. "B-back throoourp gurgle...."

Damage rolls. (2d10+2d10+4d10=34) 

I activated a critical hit on you, Bryon! Enjoy the action point!

Bill's eyes darted around, looking for cover. There were crates and barrels-- _Iron? Why are they made of iron?_-- stacked along the walls of the room, pushed haphazardly out of the area of the portal. To his left, one squad guarded a pair of double doors. To his right, another squad guarded a single door.

Three squads of five aliens were formed up in the center of the room-- facing the portal!-- under the command of what Bill _knew_ were two croc-headed officers.

_Dash for cover or head back into the portal..._ he thought. _Think, man, think!_

His mind raced, struggling to take it all in.



I have an ugly battlemap ready, if anyone really wants/needs me to post it.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry, must've got mixed up with who was through and misread "everyone"    

Init (1d20+2=21)


----------



## BryonD (Dec 14, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Damage rolls. (2d10+2d10+4d10=34)




Hmmmm

17 HP - 3 for CON Damage - 34 = -20

Can I spend APs in heaven?

Please post the map, I'm planning my next move.      just kidding, of course.




Joshua lies very still.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 14, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua lies very still.




You don't _feel_ dead.


----------



## nakia (Dec 14, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Joshua lies very still.




[middle school gamer] I take his stuff [/middle school gamer]  

Teddy stands, frozen and staring at the crocodile men.

(at least until his abysmal initiative)


----------



## Old One (Dec 14, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You don't _feel_ dead.




Set phasers to "Stun"...!

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Dec 14, 2005)

OOC: Stuck in interdimensional space here... where's bill!


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 14, 2005)

Bill quickly determines this is a hopeless battle (OOC: +7 BAB!!!). He grabs Joshua and tries to pull him back through the archway.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 14, 2005)

Bill grabbed Joshua's boot and stumbled backwards. The two of them disappeared into the portal.

Determined not to lose their prey, the next squad opened fire on the next most evident threat: Teddy Carlyle.

Squad 3 opens fire on Teddy. (1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=11)

damage rolls on Teddy (2d10+2d10+2d10=34) 


Three more shots slammed into Teddy. Half-unconscious, half-sick, Teddy's knees started to give out when he looked up-- up?-- at Brigitta. 

If he went down now, she'd be alone.

He struggled to his feet, determined to hang on...



I'm going to houserule that Teddy can use his Die Hard feat to keep going, although he is _staggered_. You can take a move action or a standard action each round. If you take a standard action, you take another point of non-lethal damage, and if your non-lethal damage exceeds your CON, you will drop to _dying_. Yes, _dying_.

Anytime before that, of course, you can just choose to fall unconscious.

However, having said all that, I need Teddy to make three Fortitude saves (DC15) against nausea.

These alien green crystal rifles are really unpleasant!

It should go without saying that if you want to spend an AP on Defense, you need to let me know!




Brigitta = 17
Squad 2 = 17
Joshua = 16
Rawley = 13
Teddy = 4
Squad 4 = 4
Squad 1 = 3


----------



## Old One (Dec 15, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: Damn, I guess I am up...]

Brigitta stifles a scream and ducks behind the swaying Teddy.  She attempts to grab onto his shirt and pull him back through the blue portal...

[OOC: With a miserable "3": http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=313884]

Brigitta's hand slips from Teddy as she staggers into the blueness...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua lies very still.

    There, I've got my required post for the day.
Seriously, If I don't post for a day or two, don't assume I'm not watching.


----------



## nakia (Dec 15, 2005)

Fort saves for nausea: 18, 25, 6, 17, 23  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314066

I'll wait until my initiative to do anything else, but I WILL use an action point to add to my defense if I get shot at again.

And did Brigitta just leave Teddy behind?  WTF!?

The beams from the crystal staves knock Teddy to -4.  His Die Hard feats keeps him conscious but staggered, and any standard actions will result in additional non-lethal damage.  When that non-lethal damage reaches 14 (Teddy's Con), he will be dying.  Gotcha.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 15, 2005)

Teddy heard Brigitta gasp behind him, and then she was gone.

The officers were still barking orders at the four squads remaining in the room, trying to abate the rising bloodlust of the creatures. 

Teddy heard a sharp cry from above. Looking up, he saw another alien creature standing on a balcony overlook of the room. 

This one was different. Its voice was more subtle, more sibilant, but the effect it had on the crocs was instantaneous. This alien looked almost human-- scaly, but human-- but as it continued hissing out orders, Teddy saw its neck flare with anger. 

_It was hooded, like a cobra._

The snake-like creature vaulted the balcony, its rich cloak and vestments billowing around it as it fell gracefully to the chamber floor. It whipped out a red, rapier-like crystal as it fell, and almost as soon as it landed, thrust its rapier through the heart of the nearest croc officer. The croc winced for a moment, then let out an agonized roar as its heart exploded in flame. In an almost instantaneous flash, the croc was reduced to ash from the inside out.

The remaining croc officer urged the next squad forward with a guttural, croaking roar. The big reptiles jostled each other in their eagerness to close with Teddy. 

Rifles came out... Teddy winced.

... and they ran right past him. 

Into the portal.






_Rawley = 13 (preparing his kit)_
Teddy = 4
Squad 4 = 4
Squad 1 = 3

Teddy is up. However, you failed that third save against nausea. As such, all you can do on your action is move. Well, vomit and move. 

Or move and vomit.

Limited options, sorry.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 15, 2005)

Hold on, nakia, let me edit.

Ok, see above for your options, end of post.


----------



## ragboy (Dec 15, 2005)

OOC: Which side of the portal is Rawley? The warm and fuzzy side or the evil reptilian side?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 15, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> OOC: Which side of the portal is Rawley? The warm and fuzzy side or the evil reptilian side?




You are still Home-side.

Rawley spends his first "action" checking his gear, lighting his cigarette, etc.

Essentially you and Haskins are "penalized" by not dashing through after him immediately, as the others did.

Your first real action is going to come up just after Bill and Joshua pop back through.


----------



## ragboy (Dec 15, 2005)

OOC: I'll take more of those penalties...


----------



## Old One (Dec 15, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And did Brigitta just leave Teddy behind?  WTF!?




[OOC: Yeah, I know...she is lame !  I figured with a roll that bad, I didn't even get a hold of you.  Just come on back and we can all get our butts kicked on the other side !]

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Yeah, I know...she is lame !  I figured with a roll that bad, I didn't even get a hold of you.  Just come on back and we can all get our butts kicked on the other side !]
> 
> ~ OO





I don't know.  Teddy might now make friends with the cobra guy who just toasted one of the crocs.  Well, after he stops vomiting.

And, while I understand what you did OOC, I think Teddy may feel a little heartbroken or betrayed that Brigitta jumped through the portal and left Teddy after he had gotten shot three times.


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Teddy might now make friends with the cobra guy who just toasted one of the crocs.  Well, after he stops vomiting.
> 
> And, while I understand what you did OOC, I think Teddy may feel a little heartbroken or betrayed that Brigitta jumped through the portal and left Teddy after he had gotten shot three times.




Are you kidding?  I think Teddy would be more than a bit peeved with Ms. Brigitta...she is going to have some 'splainin' to do (if he ever asks )!

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Teddy might now make friends with the cobra guy who just toasted one of the crocs.  Well, after he stops vomiting.
> 
> And, while I understand what you did OOC, I think Teddy may feel a little heartbroken or betrayed that Brigitta jumped through the portal and left Teddy after he had gotten shot three times.




Like it ain't the first time!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, unless I missed it, I am still waiting on Teddy to see what you want to do.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, unless I missed it, I am still waiting on Teddy to see what you want to do.




Sorry.  I'm much quicker in real life.  Promise.  

Teddy fought to keep whatever was churning in his gut to stay there.  He failed and was momentarily lost as a wave of nausea and dizziness almost took him off his feet.  He mangaged to keep standing as the wave passed, but the aching in his stomach had not abated.

She had left him.

He didn't understand anything he was seeing.  Crocodile headed men?  A cobra-man with an incendiary wand?  Was the snake man trying to help him?  These were inhuman, almost incomprehensible things  he was seeing, yet they all faded to the periphery, beaten to the side by one undeniable fact.

She had left him.  

Here, in this otherworldly place.  The woman who he had done so much for while asking for so little over the past two years.  "Maybe she had a good reason.  Maybe she knew something, maybe she ran away to get something, to do something that could save us all" Teddy thought, even though Teddy knew better.  

She had left him to save herself.

Teddy Carlyle was becoming unglued.  He sank to his knees.  He didn't want to go back.  He didn't want to have to face her or who she was.  Better to stay here in this uncertain,  horrible, strange place than to go back and face the fact.

She had left him.

Too much melodrama?  Bad idea to split the party?  I just figure Teddy's pretty traumatized by Brigitta's "betrayal."


----------



## BryonD (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Too much melodrama?  Bad idea to split the party?  I just figure Teddy's pretty traumatized by Brigitta's "betrayal."





Man, I like the whole thing, but this part made me laugh the most.  Just my humble opinion here, but I think concepts like "bad ideas" and "splitting the party" are pretty well moot for the time being.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 18, 2005)

A huge shadow loomed over Teddy and he looked up at one of the croc-headed brutes. The creature drew a wicked looking weapon from its belt, but it was its gnarled, scaly fist that laid Teddy low.

As he fell forward, Teddy saw about a dozen of the creatures streaming towards the portal.

It was strangely comforting. Perhaps he'd see Brigitta again...

...

On the other side of the portal, Haskins had just finished checking over his gear when Bill reappeared through the glowing blue light-- straining and struggling to pull Joshua through.

Joshua was unconscious and covered in vomit.

Rawley exchanged a glance with Haskins and turned to Bill. "I don't suppose," he asked, "that the other side of that portal leads to a world with oceans of whiskey, and Joshua got the worst of a good dunking?"

Brigitta tumbled backwards through the portal, her face a sheet of white. She struggled to find her voice. 

"Run..." she croaked, still scrambling backwards and clutching at the men. "Run! Run!"

But the portal was not yet done disgorging surprises. The blue light pulsed, swayed, and shimmered... 

And Haskins and Rawley got their first look at the crocs.









Haskins is up. As I am sure you guys have figured out, you're up against some pretty tough odds here. My advice to you as GM is not to focus on "winning" or "losing" here; I'm just looking to see how everyone acquits themselves to drive the story forward.

Remember: Think cinematically.

Most importantly, I need everyone to make one last check of your character sheets for any errors, I am going to update them soon with some new stuff.

Haskins = 21
Squad 5 = 21
Bill = 20
Squad 3 = 18
Brigitta = 17
Squad 2 = 17
_Joshua = 16_
Rawley = 13
_Teddy = 4_
Squad 4 = 4
Squad 1 = 3


----------



## BryonD (Dec 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Most importantly, I need everyone to make one last check of your character sheets for any errors, I am going to update them soon with some new stuff.




Pretty minor, but I believe my Ride total should be +9


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2005)

"Bloody Hell, What is that thing?" shouts Haskins. His mind whirls 'What has that witch done, opened a portal to hell as Hambrick said' Haskins thinks. Haskins weighs the situation for a split second and chooses the greatest good, he had to close the portal. He turns and dashes for the side of the arc to dislodge the stone that had activated it. His mind rested on Caryle though, he hated to ever leave a man behind, especially among what ever they were, even a body should be recovered. But this, well, lets cut the portal and deal with what we have. If these things get out into the world.................


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 19, 2005)

Haskins pulled the crystal from its niche on the archway.

The blue light flickered for a moment, but did not falter.






Bill's up.


----------



## Old One (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC: Brigitta will...wait her turn ]

~ OO


----------



## Hjorimir (Dec 20, 2005)

Sweat pours down Bill's face. For the briefest of moments he is paralyzed with indecision before he shakes it off. _"Fall back to the cover of the doorway!"_ 

OOC: Bill runs for the doorway from where he will provide cover fire for his companions.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 20, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> [OOC: Brigitta will...wait her turn ]
> 
> ~ OO




It's your turn.


----------



## Old One (Dec 21, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> It's your turn.




OOC: How many croc critters are in the room now and how close are they in relation to the rest of us?

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> OOC: How many croc critters are in the room now and how close are they in relation to the rest of us?
> 
> Ten or fifteen. Something like that.
> 
> They're pouring out of the portal and so, essentially, all over ya.


----------



## Old One (Dec 21, 2005)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta's mind whirls with the impossibility of it all.  _This_ certainly is not what she had expected...

*Croc-headed alien warriors...Teddy...Hambrick...Terror...Insanity...Arghhhhhh!*

Her mind snaps back to reality, rapidly analyzing and sorting facts and observations.  The strange sickly beam weapons were apparently designed to incapacitate, not kill...else both Joshua and Teddy would likely be dead.  Haskins action - which would have been her own - hadn't slowed the flood of their enemies.  There was no way her men, regardless of their own worldly competence, were going to defeat the fearsome otherworldly reptilian warriors...there were just too many.  Fighting was only going to get them hurt...badly.

She stuggles to resist the whispered urging to use her powers, slapping the suggestion down brutally.  

_"No!"_ She hisses to herself. 

It was a secret she didn't want to reveal to their soon-to-be captors...not yet.

_"Gentlemen,"_ she screams at the top of her lungs, "_Surrender!  We aren't going to win this one...so don't die trying!"_

With that, she takes a step forward, toward the raging mob while holstering her Webley and drops to one knee, lowering her head and stretching her arms out, palms up.  As the enormous alien warriors surge toward her a thought echoes in her brain.

_'I hope this doesn't hurt too much...'_

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> With that, she takes a step forward, toward the raging mob while holstering her Webley and drops to one knee, lowering her head and stretching her arms out, palms up.




This was a gesture that seemed to resonate with the cruel crocs. One of the warriors grabbed her roughly, his huge hand easily encircling both her wrists. He heaved Brigitta up and off her feet, turned, twisted, and slung her backwards over his shoulder like a sack of grain. Brigitta's shoulders cracked and ached as her arms were bent backwards over her head and the thing's shoulder.

The croc turned and walked back through the portal. The last the men saw of Brigitta was her plaintive face as it was swallowed up by the shimmering blue light.


Rawley?


----------



## ragboy (Dec 21, 2005)

T. Rawley's cigarette fell to the cavern floor, and he stood frozen for what seemed like an eternity, his hand clutching at the seemingly ineffectual pistol at his side. Bill's yell for cover and Brigitta's fevored scream of surrender flew through him, and images of the ambush at Vera Cruz flooded his mind. The burning pain of gunshots, the long delerious recovery in that hot, stinking country. He had to save his friends, but he could not take his eyes off of the unbelievable horrors that leaped from the arcane gate.

And then he was moving, a sick wailing word escaping from his mouth, neither prayer nor curse but of the black thing that spawns both. T. Rawley was getting out of here. 

OOC: He running full out toward the exit.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 23, 2005)

Bill hadn't made it more than twenty paces through the large cavern before alien rifles sent him skidding across the floor. 

Rawley was even less fortunate. As he turned to run, one of the nearby crocs whipped his rifle across the back of his skull. Bright lights exploded in Rawley's head, danced lazily, and went out.

The remaining crocs surrounded Haskins. He put his back to the archway structure, whipped his rifle into position, and made a few threatening jabs with his bayonet to keep the crocs at bay. To his surprise, though they vastly outnumbered him, he was treated with remarkable respect; they seemed surprised by his resistance and almost unsure what to do. As they closed ranks around him, Haskins was forced to swing his rifle over his head in wild, ever widening circles, holding onto the strap and using it like a club. He heard a gratifying crunch as he made contact with a croc who stepped too close. He waited for the press of bodies that would eventually overwhelm him.

But it did not come. A sharp grunt from one of the officers and the crocs ceased their approach. Still, they surrounded him, but now they stepped back and almost casually brought their rifles up.

"You... you bastards!" Haskins hollered. "Give me a fair fight, by God!" 

Haskins made a last charge to break through the outer circle, and the rifles fired.

*****

Brigitta was the only one awake to see what happened. They were brought through the portal and stripped of their gear. The crocs sifted through their gear, inspecting each item carefully. Joshua's pistols were inspected first, and it was clear to Brigitta that the crocs recognized their purpose, if not necessarily how to use them. A couple of them made crude attempts to hold the pistols over their heads, as Joshua had done, but their thick fingers would not even fit inside the trigger guard. They repeated the "holding over the head" action several times, either surprised or disappointed that the pistols did not behave as they did in Joshua's hands. Brigitta stifled a weak smile.

The snake-headed creature sidled up to the throng of crocs and began issuing orders to the officers. There was a little fear, and immense respect, as one of the officers quickly formed up two squads and headed back through the portal.

The other officer got his men in order and continued going through their belongings, lifting each item and showing it to the snake-headed creature before setting it aside in categorized piles. Their machetes were inspected briefly: These, at least, it was clear they had some familiarity with, though they seemed amazed at the craftsmanship of the blades. 

Their rope was of special interest to the snake-headed creature, who by his manner, if not his dress, Brigitta had surmised was some kind of high-ranking officer or even nobleman. He glided forward to take the rope from his officer as it was held up, uncoiling and recoiling it several times. He threw back his cape to reveal a coil of strong, fine chain on his own belt. Flinging this towards the crocs holding Brigitta, he replaced it with Joshua's rope.

Brigitta's hands were wrapped and bound with chain and she was dragged out of the portal room. She did her best to watch her surroundings as they were led through the hallways and down a set of spiral stairs. There was little doubt in Brigitta's mind where they were going.

Brigitta counted two sets of spiral stairs and one normal staircase before they arrived in the dungeon. They were briefly "checked in" in a central room adorned with torture implements, then thrown, one by one, into black stone cells with iron bars across the front. Each cell had a shaggy mat for sleeping, and two buckets (one for water and one for waste).

One by one her companions were thrown into cells. Haskins. Teddy. Joshua. Rawley. Bill.

Brigitta was the last one deposited. As she was led around the central "core" to the next empty cell, she heard the soft moan of other (human?) inmates near her.

The chains were removed, she was thrown forward on her face, and the gate was slammed shut behind her. 

Brigitta's mind turned immediately to escape. 

Escape and revenge.

_Here begins Book Two...._





Happy holidays, folks!

And fear not, heroes! 

Everyone should level up their characters to 4th level. Don't forget to add 1 point to one of your ability scores. Post your updates in the character thread, and I will update the .pdf character sheets for you.

If I have an internet connection over the holidays (and I think I will...), we can continue. If you're around, feel free to post. I think the fact that you are all separated at the moment will allow me to update individually as folks have time to post, or not.

Otherwise, I will see you all on Jan. 2nd


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2005)

OOC: Happy first married Holidays Wulf!   
Great First Book.  

Haskins slowly awake to nausea and cold stone. He managed to crawl to the bucket before vomiting and spent some moments afterwards letting his head clear. As he looked around the cell and noted his missing equipment he thought 'Well, maybe they aren't going to eat us.' He slowly sat up only to feel his head spin again and crawled over to the shaggy pelt to lie still for a bit of a think. 'Well, this is a great bloody pickle now ain't it. Captured by brutish somethings taken god-knows-where and stuck in a cage'. Haskins shook his head 'No, he thought can't get like this, forge on, act like a soldier damn it man!' he chided himself ferociously and forced himself up on to his feet, staggering, but upright to explore his cell. At the iron bars he leans on them for support, his legs still rubbery from the croc's blasts. "They were at least kept in check by some display of courage, if we could get one on their fancy guns.......' he thought. But he was alone, and he had failed Ms. Neilson, of course had she ever actually _followed_ his advice to leave the valley or not enter the portal, he would be here. Standing at the bars he listens for other prisoners and called out softly to them.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 23, 2005)

Woo Hoo!  Great job!

As Joshua slowly wakes from the nightmare he discovers it has just begun.  He retches a few times, but finds he has nothing left to lose.

He painfully climbs up to one knee and surveys his surroundings.

"Unpleasant side effects my ass.  Welcome to the world of snakes and pits."


----------



## Old One (Dec 27, 2005)

*Brigitta*

[OOC - Brigitta updated here: Update.  Finishing up Book 1 in fine fashion!]

Brigitta curses under her breath and paces around the cell like a caged lioness.

_"Idiot!  What have you done?"_

Her hubris had led them here.  _Will I ever learn?_

The promise of power..._nay, the very hint of power_...had set her on the unwavering course that landed all of them in dire straights.  God knows what horrible fate awaited them now.  _God?_ 

_"Gods, more likely,"_ she grumbles to herself.  _"I am fairly certain none of these crocodile men has ever seen the inside of Hambrick's bible."_

She stops for a moment and almost bursts out laughing.  At least she had _some_ experience with other-worldly things...how was Joshua faring with their change of venue?

She focuses her anger a bit by thoroughly searching the perimeter of her prison, including floor, walls and ceiling (visually).  She also inspects the openings carefully, running her skilled hands across the opening mechanism, looking for weaknesses.

[OOC: Search roll: 27 and Disable Device roll: 22.  Note, she isn't trying to open the lock...just studying and looking for a potential escape route.]

After berating herself for nearly an hour, her minds slows and she stops pacing.  Seating herself in the center of the cell, she clasps her knees to her chests and wills her breathing to slow.  She allows her clinician's mind...honed by years of learning and research...to take over, cycling through information, thoughts and mental images.

She lets go of possible road-blocks to mental success, such as the sheer _impossibility_ of crocodile and cobra-headed creatures.  She knew enough to know all they were seeing _was_ possible.

She focuses in on the script-festooned doorway.  She hadn't gotten a great look at it...but had studied it for some time.  Her breathing slows even further as all of her energy hammers against that mental image, seeking to unlock secrets and expand her mind.  Unconsciously, her fingers lightly trace the alien glyphs and designs...seeking answers.

Something clicks in a remote region of her expanded consciousness.  Knowledge.  That is what she needed.  Understanding her enemies was halfway towards defeating them.

A small smile spreads across her lips for the first time since her capture...

[OOC: She will try to make one of those "heroic leaps of knowledge" to understand the alien script, especially in light of what has transpired...and get nothing  with an 11 ]

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 17, 2006)

Teddy's first solid blow came crashing down on Joshua, and all hell broke loose.

The crystalline baton exploded into a million flying, tearing, shredding pieces, ripping through the crowd that had been pressing in ever closer on the fight.

Clearly, from the shrieks of shock and anger, this was not a function intrinsic to the design of the weapon.

Bru bodyguards from a dozen different nobles leapt into the center of the room to stand protectively over their charges, pushing and shoving to clear a space through all the confusion.

Most of the ra nobles were relatively unhurt, but as the bru managed to seperate the crowd, the heroes caught sight of Jula'saar lying mortally wounded, slumped over the dining table.

Sil'saar shouted to Gru'tur, who formed a protective circle of bru warriors and started trying to round up his gladiators. His hand fumbled for his collar control device.

-----

Joshua's eyes widened in shock as the implications crashed through his mind.

"Teddy!!!!! Drop!!! Now!!! Now!!! Down!!!"

Joshua reversed his grip on his own baton and held the handle as near the crystal as he dared, the base sticking out. As he dropped to his knees he shouted:

"NOT US!!! VERT'JAAL'S WEAPONS!!!! VERT'JAAL'S!!!!"

-----

"Ah hell, Brindle," Rawley said, looking around feverishly. 

He spread his hands wide and dropped to his knees.

-----

Bill shouted, "The baton's were Ress'saar's idea! Look who benefits from Jula'saar's death -- He'll gonna kill us next to cover it up!"

-----

Haskins ducked instinctively at the explosion; still, shards punctured his sides. He stood still and took in the scene as his compatriots started shouting offers of help, accusations and pleas of innocence.

Haskins stood still and knew what what occurring. They were pawns. Still pawns. Not master of their own destiny. The Sli'ess were opportunistic. Obviously the time had come for a change. Someone took that opportunity. The key now for his group was to survive the ensuing chaos and upheaval of the house. With the matiarch dead, a power struggle would occur that would kill some nobles and ruin others. The trick here was to land on the winning side. To ensure our direct benefactor came out ahead in this deal.

So time to put on the show for Sil'saar's benefit

Haskins calmly walked up before the prostrate body of Jula'saar and bowed as he has been taught. Showing respect to the house and the dead.

-----

Teddy's hands gripped his collar tightly, but his rage subsided and he saw that his companions weren't making any attempts to escape. As he calmed down, he released the collar and dropped his hands to his sides. He surveyed the room. He did not really understand what was happening, but he wasn't going to be anyone's patsy. He'd rather die fighting.

-----

Brigitta extended her hands towards the mortally wounded noble and screams at the top of her voice (in sli'ess).

"Do not leave us yet, great Jula'saar."

To herself, 'By the Gods of this forsaken place, let this work.'

She then headed towards the head table, hands out, palms up.

"Let me through, I may be able to save her...!"

The bru guards crossed their pikes in front of Brigitta, denying her access to the dying matriarch.

Brigitta stood as high as her 5' 1" frame would allow her to stand and stared down the bru.

"Imbiciles...have you not witnessed my healing powers in the arena? Let me pass, before it is too late and Jula'saar is gone for good!"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 8, 2006)

“Assassins!” someone screamed. “Seize them!”

A red blaze like heat lightning flashed across Brigitta’s face with a barely audible hiss. Ress’saar’s blade whipped back inches from her throat, but Sil’saar’s own razor-thin _selk_ was out, and he easily deflected the killing backstroke. His own riposte pierced the heart of Ress’saar’s bru captain, who grunted once before his body withered into a pile of glowing ash.

“Get them out of here!” Sil’saar ordered.

Rough hands effortlessly jerked Brigitta off her feet and she was hauled out of the growing melee. Ress’saar and Sil’saar had drawn apart, and their bodyguards leapt between them in a snarl of blades and teeth. Blood splattered to the floor—followed by limbs. Brigitta winced and turned away, but she was already being hustled towards the door. Joshua, Rawley, and Haskins were shoved, pushed, kicked, half-rolled and half-hustled along as Gru’tur tried to protect them and break them free of the scrum. He grabbed Teddy by the collar and hoisted him to his feet, shoving his own _gurak_ into Teddy’s fumbling hands. 

“Fight for your life,” said Gru’tur.

Teddy looked down at the weapon in his hands and his confusion melted away. All of the various political implications of their predicament—from the moment they arrived on this accursed world, to their capture, their torture, their time as gladiators—it was all irrelevant. He girded his mind in the clarity of combat.

Gru’tur’s squad formed a wedge, fortifying their flanks as the warriors at the tip gave way to Gru’tur and Teddy, who together carved a path through the hall to a side exit. If Gru’tur was any more circumspect than Teddy, with regard to friend or foe, it was not evident to the others. Bru, human, skreet, and perhaps a ra or two; all who stood in their way fell dead or reeled away, screaming.

Haskins turned to look behind them as they passed into an archway out of the grand hall. The entire hall was filled with battling reptiles. Red-armored bru warriors—the Hematite Authority?—were filing in to restore order, firing indiscriminately into the crowd with their suppression rifles. None dared to fire back.

--

“Where are we going?” asked Brigitta. They were fleeing rapidly down the dark stone corridors that ran beneath the Saar Palace. 

“Back to the Muk’taraat,” said Gru’tur. “Sil’saar will rejoin us there.”

“How do you know he won’t be killed up there?” asked Rawley.

“None would dare,” said Gru’tur, as if he were explaining something obvious to a child. “It does not work like that.”

“Not here in House Saar,” said Haskins. He thought he understood.

“Not anywhere,” corrected Gru’tur. “The ra cannot simply kill one another when the whim strikes. We are a society of laws… and tradition,” he admitted.

_True_, thought Haskins. _Somebody went through an awful lot of trouble to assassinate Jala'saar, and keep their hands clean._

They had been moving down a long tunnel, certainly longer than the one they had entered by, but they suddenly burst into the light, into an alleyway outside the Saar Palace. Gru’tur moved down the alley to the busy street and stopped a skreet-borne palanquin. Holding aside the curtain, he urged them to enter. “Inside, and quickly.” 

They hestitated a moment but Gru’tur’s squad soon got them moving. Gru’tur pulled the curtains closed, though they could still see the feet of his soldiers as they slunk furtively out of the alley to encircle the palanquin. With a sharp word from Gru’tur, the palanquin moved off, borne on the quick, quiet, padded feet of a dozen ratmen.

Inside, Brigitta turned her wide eyes on Haskins and incredulously mouthed the thing that was on all their minds:

_“Where’s… Bill?”_







In celebration of our collective return, how's about we level everybody up to 6th?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Inside, Brigitta turned her wide eyes on Haskins and incredulously mouthed the thing that was on all their minds:
> 
> _“Where’s… Bill?”_




Haskins reaches over and pats Brigetta's hands, he mouths back _"Mansarat"_, and gives a shrug as if to say we can at least hope.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 9, 2006)

Ruh-roh.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Ruh-roh.



 What's that mean, bud? You still in? Take it to the org thread and let me know what's up.


----------



## Old One (Jun 10, 2006)

Whoa!  Nice...glad to see us back...I will get an update in ASAP.

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 14, 2006)

I've managed to pull most of the posts between 2/3 and 4/28 from email backups.  If you'd like, I could re-post any/all of the lost stuff.  I already culled Wulf's narrative updates and dumped that into a text file.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 14, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I've managed to pull most of the posts between 2/3 and 4/28 from email backups.  If you'd like, I could re-post any/all of the lost stuff.  I already culled Wulf's narrative updates and dumped that into a text file.



 If you're volunteering... go ahead. 

If you can get them all into one post-- or email it to me-- I'll go back in and edit it back into chronological order.

Obviously we don't need every post-- use your judgement. Just enough so that we can restore the narrative.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 13, 2006)

*BILL post...*

For Bill’s eyes only…

If you’re not Bill, and you’d prefer not to know what Bill’s up to, don’t read the spoiler-separated text.

It’s ok if you _want_ to read it, of course.

Rodrigo, feel free to enter your posts in spoiler text.

[sblock]

At the first sign of trouble, Bill quickly hid himself among the fleeing kitchen slaves and followed the mob out of the Grand Hall. Manarast grabbed him by the elbow, but Bill changed his mind and spun back towards the window in the door. “I need to see what happens…”

“Your friends will have to fend for themselves,” Manarast replied.

“No, not them,” said Bill, peeking his eyes over the window in the door. “Ress’saar’s plot. That Vert’ guy must be in on it. Preacher had that much right.”

Bill flinched and ducked as a press of bodies staggered against the door. Bill propped his boot heel to hold it until the melee passed. He could hear Gru’tur and Teddy both, bellowing to raise Cain, their battle-cries outdone only by the sounds of their victims.

Bill chanced another peek through the window. Red-armored guards from the Hematite Authority had filed into the hall and were firing indiscriminately into the crowd with their suppression rifles. Vert’jaal was standing atop his table, calmly directing the Hematite bru while his own bodyguards kept the melee away from him. He grabbed a green-lensed weapon from an officer and let loose on the crowd. A pulsing, miasmic _wave_ of green energy rolled over the crowd, who began falling to fits of nausea.

“God, I hate those vomit guns…” Bill said.

“Well, if you don’t get out of here, prepare to get reacquainted with them,” said Manarast.

Bill grudgingly admitted that Manarast was right. “Where can I go?”

“We’ll take ‘im,” said a sniveling ratman who had been lurking nearby, completely unnoticed by Bill. He handed Bill a white slave’s robe. 

“Turvin?” said Manarast.

The ratman's nose wrinkled with displeasure. “Nah, Ikki.”

“I’d rather he were with the Mendicants… but it’ll have to do for now. I’ll send someone after as soon as possible.”

“Follow me,” said the ratman.

Bill pulled the slave’s outfit over his head and let it fall to the floor. The ratman scurried off towards the stove, which two other ratmen had pushed away from the wall to reveal a cramped tunnel. The ratman ducked in and disappeared, moving as easily on all fours as it did on two legs. Bill paused to grab a brace of knives from a butcher block, slipped one into each boot, and ducked into the steamy tunnel. Behind him, the light disappeared as the stove was moved back into place.

“Ow! Goddammit!” Bill protested, as he smacked his head against a protrusion on the ceiling of tunnel.

“Quickie-quickie, hairless one,” said the ratman, and his distant titter echoed back to Bill twentyfold. Either the tunnel was deeper and wider than it seemed, or there were many more ratmen down there than Bill cared to contemplate. Bill swallowed hard and followed the two red eyes that glittered and flitted ahead of him.

[/sblock]


----------



## ragboy (Jul 13, 2006)

The swaying palaquin gave Rawley's already upset stomach something else to worry on. He looked at his companions, caked in grime, sweat and the foul ichors of their captors. 

"Just so me and Brin...er rather, just so I get this straight," he started, still shaking from the scene they'd just left. "One big shot killed another bigshot, using palooka here to cover his tracks. All hell breaks loose and Bill disappears." 

He parts the curtain of their conveyance slightly, counting heads. 

"'Suppose it's too late to make our own escape," he mumbled, then aloud. "What the hell do we do now?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 13, 2006)

_Four on this side..._ Rawley thought. He leaned over to check the other side of the litter. _Three, maybe four more on this side. Officers must be up front..._


----------



## nakia (Jul 14, 2006)

Does Teddy still have Gru'tur's gurak?  Grutur is in the palanquin with us, correct?

Teddy looked at the assembled group inside the curtain.  "I don't know what da hell is goin on.  I ain't gonna be nobody's patsy.  And I don't wanna be nobody's tool."


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 19, 2006)

Bill's actions:



Spoiler



Bill tries to ascertain the meaning/significance of Mendicants, Ikki, and Turvin.  Other than that, just go with the flow.  And remember to duck.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, actually, you do. Gru'tur is outside. Only you guys are in the palanquin.

I apologize for not responding sooner-- my email notification is just NOT working on this thread. Seriously, I thought we went dead again and was ready to pull the plug.

I'll bookmark and check in daily.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2006)

Rodrigo, I think your questions boil down to player knowledge primarily. I wrote it that way on purpose to make you think about it.

Will update Bill later today (with luck).


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 19, 2006)

NP.  Just been a while, and without all the archived posts to go to, I'm a little fuzzy on names and such.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 19, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I apologize for not responding sooner-- my email notification is just NOT working on this thread.




It's been iffy for me, too.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 19, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> The swaying palaquin gave Rawley's already upset stomach something else to worry on. He looked at his companions, caked in grime, sweat and the foul ichors of their captors.
> 
> "Just so me and Brin...er rather, just so I get this straight," he started, still shaking from the scene they'd just left. "One big shot killed another bigshot, using palooka here to cover his tracks. All hell breaks loose and Bill disappears."
> 
> ...




"I think you have summed it up well, there Mr. Sutton. While I hate the though of leaving a man behind, at this point any attempt to leave may well be suicide. Aside from our lowly status and these bloody collars, factional fighting has used us and abused us. The only good thing is that we were not immediately executed. That means that our benefactor still deems us valuable and perhaps even innocent. Maybe we should seek an audience with him and offer our services. We are not incapable ourselves, and though this culture is still foreign to us, sometimes the outside observer can notice things a member cannot. As for Bill, we can only hope that Mansarat was able to save him or another guard loyal to our own." replies Haskins as he sneaks peeks out the palaquain to see where they are going and gain a better layout of the city.


----------



## Old One (Jul 19, 2006)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta rages inside.

_'God*damn snakes and crocs and turtles and the rest.  We almost got killed in some stupid internal squabble and now Bill was gone.'_  She didn't take too kindly to almost losing her own head, either.

*"A pox on the lot of them...,"* she grumbles softly.

Suddenly, her eyes fly wide and she sits straight up, like a charge of electricity was coursing through her blood.  She remembers the medical account she had read about the decimation of the native peoples of the Americas after the arrival of the Europeans.  She fumbles absently for her medical kit while looking around at her companions for bumps and bruises.

*"Here, let me take care of those,"* she offers.

Trying to remain calm and casual, she metions off-hand, *"Have any of you ever suffered from Smallpox?"*

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2006)

You're sick and twisted, OO.


----------



## nakia (Jul 20, 2006)

So Brigitta is up for biological warfare induce genocide?

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## ragboy (Jul 20, 2006)

Rawley unconsciously reaches up to the scars on his neck and then adjusts the strip of cloth he keeps tied there. The year he spent dying in a South American village washes over him, forgotten torture in the harsh light of their current confinement. 

"Um." He clears his throat. "I've may have had 'em. It was some kinda pox, anyway." 

OOC: So, I don't know if he's actually had smallpox. I just had a protracted illness as his background reason for being such a weakling. Can we run with that Wulf?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 20, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Rawley unconsciously reaches up to the scars on his neck and then adjusts the strip of cloth he keeps tied there. The year he spent dying in a South American village washes over him, forgotten torture in the harsh light of their current confinement.
> 
> "Um." He clears his throat. "I've may have had 'em. It was some kinda pox, anyway."
> 
> OOC: So, I don't know if he's actually had smallpox. I just had a protracted illness as his background reason for being such a weakling. Can we run with that Wulf?



 Sure.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 20, 2006)

Just remember none of the other PCs have had smallpox, either


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2006)

eh, Teddy and I will live through it


----------



## Old One (Jul 21, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You're sick and twisted, OO.




Sick?  Twiseted?  Moi?  

It's probably a very LONG stretch...since my personal knowledge of infectious things after selling the cures for 7 years on the modern era might be better than a late-1800s physician, but with her medical and poison knowledge...what the heck ! 

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> Sick?  Twiseted?  Moi?
> 
> It's probably a very LONG stretch...since my personal knowledge of infectious things after selling the cures for 7 years on the modern era might be better than a late-1800s physician, but with her medical and poison knowledge...what the heck !
> 
> ~ OO




Of course, it might only affect other mammals; humans and skreet. But then again, taking out their food source is almost as good right?


----------



## BryonD (Jul 21, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Of course, it might only affect other mammals; humans and skreet. But then again, taking out their food source is almost as good right?



Hey now!  No ideas for the GM!!!

Sorry to be slow responding.  I have had a bit of a players version of writer's block trying to click back into the character.

*I told ya'll that there'd be value in seeming worthwhile.  Now to see if it pays in life or pain.  
As to your question mam, no, I've never had it.  Though I've been 'round it a couple times.  So who knows?*


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 27, 2006)

*BILL*

[sblock]
Through many twists and turns, Bill followed the skreet for what seemed like miles. More than once he was certain that they’d emerged from the tunnels, but it was an impression formed mostly from the smell of the air, because it was quite some time before he actually emerged from the rock and rusted sheet metal to see the sun again.

Looking back to the south, he could see the high walls of the inner city. He was on the outside, now.

“Where are we?” he asked his guide.

“Rot Town!” came the squealing reply.

Rot Town. Bill had heard quite a bit about it from the skreet in the arena. Built inside the old city along the banks of the northern canal, Rot Town was shelter to the very lowest of sli’ess society: grotesque abominations, diseased and broken slaves, fugitives, rebels, criminals—and hordes of undocumented “free-bred” skreet. Rot Town was as dirty and dangerous as any border town Bill had ever seen—and, he figured, about as likely to house more than a handful of powerful and influential crime lords.

For the first time since he crossed the portal, he actually felt at home.

“So what now?” Bill asked.

“Eh, you tell me. I’m lookin’ for some friendly, furry fun.” The skreet narrowed his eyes. “Don’t suppose you’d be interested in _that_?”

“Ah, no,” Bill averred. “Won’t you be missed back at the palace?”

“Nah, they got more skreet than they can count. ‘Sides they can’t tell us one from another. Truth, doubt they can tell you, either. Blond and blond, brown and brown, blue eye, green eye—best they can do. Mostly they know your smell, if they care to know you at all. But, to know to see? That’s for us warm-bloods. For them, not so important.

“Still, you gotta be careful. You, maybe, they want to find. Slave hunters come down here sometimes; yeah, yeah that Vert’jaal is here much, much too much.”

“So what you want to do?” [/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 27, 2006)

Eh, what’s good for Bill is good for the rest of you. Rodrigo can choose to know or not know what’s going on with you guys, too.

*EVERYBODY ELSE*
[sblock]
The palanquin fled the city unimpeded, though they did not slow or stop until they were safely back inside the walls of the Pylon Stronghold. Sol’tur greeted Sil’saar as they entered.

“Lock the gates and allow no one to enter!” Sil’saar ordered.

Sol’tur cast his eyes down. “Vert’jaal already awaits you within,” Sol’tur said. “Shall I have him killed?”

“That one has the favor of the Unmentionable One,” Sil’saar muttered. “How could he arrive here ahead of us?”

“He has not waited long, he arrived only minutes before you. Shall I return these… slaves… to the dungeon?” Sol’tur’s guards were already moving to surround the litter.

“No,” Sil’saar said, his slitted eyes shifting craftily. “Lock them in one of the spare apartments, and post a discreet guard.”

"Wait," said Gru'tur. The old gladiator stepped forward and politely recovered his _gurak_ from Teddy. A look of anger and utter contempt twisted Sol'tur's face, but neither of the grizzled bru warriors said a word.

The rest of the heroes were disarmed and led away, up a flight of stairs to a comfortable apartment. Brigitta and Haskins took a seat at the table in the front room; Teddy paced the floor while Joshua watched, and Rawley stumbled into the back room to collapse on the bed.

They did not wait long before a slave appeared, bearing food and drink suitable for them. Haskins took a quick peek out the door as the slave entered—only four guards, but at least one of them bore officer’s insignia. He suspected the others were elite troops; he anticipated no less.

“The slave,” whispered Brigitta, as the slave crossed the room to set down a large platter.

“Yes,” said Joshua, sidling up next to her. “Sutu!”

The slave looked up. Recognition flashed in his eyes for the briefest of moments—but the moment passed. They were dead eyes—no life, no passion, no hope lit them. 

Rawley groaned and shouted from the bedroom. “Do we have a plan yet?”

I’ll make a sudden stop here for interruptions, but if “actions” are not forthcoming, I’ll continue with things for you to “react” to.

[/sblock]


----------



## Old One (Jul 28, 2006)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta nudges Joshua in the ribs - gently - and whispers.

*"You're better at this than I am...ask him what's going on...and what we can do about it!"*

She quickly looks over Sutu for any outward signs of violence, beyond the dead eyes.

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 28, 2006)

Bill: 

[sblock]

Bill sniffs the air and looks around.  Gah, he thinks, its like Tijuana without the charm and the tequila.

Gotta figure, though, that the dark underbelly of civilizations probably the same no matter where you are.  Anywhere where the long arm of the law doesn't reach, someone or something will ooze up to fill the gap.

So, Billy-boy, step one is to get some of whatever passes for money down here.  Step two is to find the sumbitch that's in charge and make myself useful.  Step three....well, if my old buddy Vert’jaal haunts these parts, maybe me and him oughta have a little reunion, cept this time I'll be the one holding the sharp objects.

Gather Info:  1d20+0=7 (asking nicely)
Intimidate:  1d20+9 = 18 (asking not so nicely)

Rolls 

[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 28, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta nudges Joshua in the ribs - gently - and whispers.
> 
> *"You're better at this than I am...ask him what's going on...and what we can do about it!"*
> 
> ...



 Well, it's confirmed that the auto-notification isn't working. Glad I checked in. 

Brigitta, you don't notice any outward signs of damage.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 28, 2006)

BILL

[sblock]

Money around here seems to be iron pieces and crystal pieces. In both cases, we're not talking coins, we're talking pieces-- valued by weight. And in the case of crystal pieces, size, shape, and type, as well.

You'll actually be better off, here in Rot Town, bartering. That's not going to do you a lot of good if you're looking for currency to gamble with, I know.

If in fact that's what you had in mind, your guide down here has a few coins he might trade, but you're pretty sure you're going to get the worse end of the bargain. But, he can find you a game.


Your Gather Info check was really bad, and your Intimidate check was merely decent.

So while you didn't get the information you wanted directly, you're pretty certain that you're at least on the radar; hopefully that will work out for you.

The folks you've talked to down here have noticed your funny 'barbarian' accent right away. If you've piqued anybody's interested in finding you, it won't be hard.

[/sblock]


----------



## ragboy (Jul 28, 2006)

Though he marveled at the feeling of actually laying on a real bed, or as real as these reptiles could manage, Rawley dragged himself up and moved back into the main room. Seeing Sutu, fear flared in his belly, and he knew they had to get out of here. The man looked like a zombie shuffling through some hellish unlife. 

"Sutu," he said, approaching him. "What's wrong, buddy? What's going on in this house?"

OOC: He'll try to study him for a full minute. I'm using Diplomacy for the questions, but Sense Motive with Empathy bonus is his goal if he can get the full minute of study: 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=536269

Diplomacy = 8...
Sense Motive = 25 (that includes the empathy +3....-3 if I don't get the full minute).


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2006)

When Sutu leaves, or if there are bars on the door through which he can speak, or if the door has been left ajar:

Haskins address the guards, in his best Sli'ess, searching for the best term, he wavers between the english equivalent of soldier and warrior, and thinking warrior has more esteem here uses that.

"Warriors, how goes it with our master? We wish to aid him and are no friends to Vert’jaal. What will happen? What news can you tells us?"

Diplomacy:
Diploamcy to speak to the guards (1d20+9=13)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 1, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Though he marveled at the feeling of actually laying on a real bed, or as real as these reptiles could manage, Rawley dragged himself up and moved back into the main room. Seeing Sutu, fear flared in his belly, and he knew they had to get out of here. The man looked like a zombie shuffling through some hellish unlife.
> 
> "Sutu," he said, approaching him. "What's wrong, buddy? What's going on in this house?"
> 
> ...



 Nah, I think you have a minute to study him.

You don't get any kind of answer from him. His thoughts seem to be elsewhere, actually.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 1, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> When Sutu leaves, or if there are bars on the door through which he can speak, or if the door has been left ajar:
> 
> Haskins address the guards, in his best Sli'ess, searching for the best term, he wavers between the english equivalent of soldier and warrior, and thinking warrior has more esteem here uses that.
> 
> ...



 Haskins sidled over to the open door while the slave was at work, to have words with the crocs.

"Warriors, how goes it with our master? We wish to aid him and are no friends to Vert’jaal. What will happen? What news can you tells us?"

The bru laughed derisively. 

"The slave is no friend to Vert'jaal? Vert'jaal, the Empire's most feared slave hunter? You don't say!"

The other bru quickly cut his laughter short and slammed the door shut as the Sutu slave departed.

"Show some respect, vermin! Vert'jaal is the honored cousin of your master, upon whose sole beneficence you continue to draw breath!"


----------



## BryonD (Aug 1, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, it's confirmed that the auto-notification isn't working. Glad I checked in.
> 
> Brigitta, you don't notice any outward signs of damage.



CRAP!!!!

I'm sorry.  Wulf is quite right and I just stupidly assumed things were still lagging.

Joshua snaps out of his daze over the sudden change in fortunes.  
We went out of the frying pan and into the fire already.  Exactly where is it we've gone from the fire to?


Trying to find any opening he does his best to read the guards as Haskins speaks.
Any sign of impending execution or any slightest hint of uncertainty or even tiny respect coming from the guards.  _Obviously they don't respect us, but I'm thinking we may be more valueable than even before.  And us getting hurt could be really bad for the guards?  Any hint of anything along those lines?_
Sense motive: guards reaction to Haskins (1d20+14=25)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2006)

BryonD said:
			
		

> CRAP!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry.  Wulf is quite right and I just stupidly assumed things were still lagging.
> 
> ...



 You don't get any kind of a read off the guards in that direction, no.

You can tell that they seem nervous about Vert'jaal's presence and despite their kind words, they don't seem to like him much, either. But you don't need a DC25 Sense Motive check to chalk that up to the usual internecine tension of the sli'ess-- House to House, cousin to cousin-- hell, you just came away from a dinner party where it's entirely possible the son tried to assassinate his mother.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 8, 2006)

We're lagging again. I recommend that everyone delete your old subscription to the thread and resub.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 8, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Haskins sidled over to the open door while the slave was at work, to have words with the crocs.
> 
> "Warriors, how goes it with our master? We wish to aid him and are no friends to Vert’jaal. What will happen? What news can you tells us?"
> 
> ...




"So the Slave Hunter  huh? I wonder if he is jealous of his cousin's slaves? This power struggle will not go well for us if Vert'jaal comes out on top." surmises Haskins.

In a lower voice "Did anyone manage to nick anything from the party that we could use?"


----------



## BryonD (Aug 9, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> We're lagging again. I recommend that everyone delete your old subscription to the thread and resub.



That seems to work for me.  But maybe we need to track others down to let them know.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been keeping track, but I'm on GenCon hiatus till Monday.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm here....


----------



## Old One (Aug 10, 2006)

I am here...but also at GENCON...so I will be very spotty until next week.

~ OO

In fact, Rel...Kid Cthuhlu...PKitty and others are playing in our room right now!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 14, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]







			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You'll actually be better off, here in Rot Town, bartering. That's not going to do you a lot of good if you're looking for currency to gamble with, I know.
> 
> If in fact that's what you had in mind, your guide down here has a few coins he might trade, but you're pretty sure you're going to get the worse end of the bargain. But, he can find you a game.




Ok, I figured as much.  Do I still have anything from Earth on me that might fetch a good deal due to its rarity?

Where there's people, there's people tryin' to get sumthin' for nuthin', so I try and find a game, maybe parlay my way up to a weapon at least.

I'll post a gamble roll when I get home; I seem to have lost the copy of the character I 
had on the laptop.

[/sblock]


----------



## nakia (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry I have been teh suck lately, but I am back from GenCon, back on a regular office schedule, and will resubscribe to the thread.

Game on!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 15, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]
Gamble: 14
Bluff to help: 24
Sleight of Hand to cheat if need be: 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=563107

[/sblock]

Oh, and FYI, thread subscriptions are turned off till they figure out the spammer hack that had the site spewing out thousands of emails a week or so ago.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 15, 2006)

I really regret not making GenCon again this year. Looks like I could have met nearly all of you guys from this thread... 

All right, let's see if we can get back on track. Since subscriptions aren't working, maybe we can all just commit to checking the thread every morning? I have the "New Post" button itself bookmarked.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 15, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I really regret not making GenCon again this year. Looks like I could have met nearly all of you guys from this thread...
> 
> All right, let's see if we can get back on track. Since subscriptions aren't working, maybe we can all just commit to checking the thread every morning? I have the "New Post" button itself bookmarked.




Maybe next year, Wulf.  I did get to game with Nakia and Old One, so it was a mini-reunion at least.  And Piratecat had nice things to say about you -- made me wonder whether we were talking about the same person


----------



## ragboy (Aug 15, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Maybe next year, Wulf.  I did get to game with Nakia and Old One, so it was a mini-reunion at least.  And Piratecat had nice things to say about you -- made me wonder whether we were talking about the same person




I'm going to try and make it next year. Couldn't foot the bill this year (that's the problem with building geek kids. I wouldn't have been able to go by myself....there would have been a coup). 

I check the thread once a day...so I'm committed.


----------



## nakia (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm committed to checking in once per day as well.

Maybe next year we can have a "face to face" Slavelords session at GenCon.  That would rock!


Teddy paces around the apartment.

"So, we were set up by the most feared slave hunter?  Why'd he want to do dat? . . .

I say we bust outa here as soon as we can and try to find Bill.  If we just wait around, who knows what they're gonna use us for next!"


----------



## Old One (Aug 15, 2006)

I am committed to 1 x per day (mostly)...

I do have a very heavy travel schedule between now and Thanksgiving, but I will do my best to get on daily.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Once a day no problem, though my mornings are your afternoons often.   But I'll be on.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 16, 2006)

present.




I'm travelling next week, but I expect it will not interfere with my access at all.
If I disappear after Friday it is because I was wrong.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, it looks like everyone is around... but only Rodrigo has really posted anything I can respond to.

Anybody else doing anything in particular before I move things along?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]

Bill didn't have any rare Earth items so he had to make do with the few coins the ratman had staked him with.

It was rough going. He didn't know the games, and the gang of ratmen, humans, and sli'ess abominations didn't seem inclined to try anything new. He very quickly learned that the sli'ess could-- quite literally-- smell a bluff, so he confined himself to betting rounds when the reptiles bowed out. Even so, bluffing can only get you so far-- sooner or later, you had to have the goods.

Bill had started with five ragged pieces of iron. 

After two mentally-gruelling hours, he had seven. Profit? Sure. But he didn't even know how far it would get him.

Bill looked around the table at his opponents, and at the colorful folks who came and went from the gambling den. Many of the ratmen carried hand crossbows, or big iron crossbows strapped to their backs, while the abominations favored big iron blades-- more for show or status, Bill guessed, since the abominations seemed pretty well-armed with claws and teeth.

"Well, it's been nice playin' with you guys," Bill said, "but I got to be honest..."

There were a few snorts around the table.

"...I was hoping to win enough to buy me a weapon." Bill scooped up his winnings and jingled them in his hand.


You looking for a crossbow or a blade?[/sblock]


----------



## nakia (Aug 17, 2006)

Teddy's not the planner,  but Nakia thinks we ought to well, make a plan and try to make something happen.  The more we sit around and let the other guys dictate our actions, the worse off we'll be, IMHO.  Top priority should be to find Bill, I think.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]Crossbow, I guess, but only if I can get some bolts for it, too.  Then I can hold someone up and take their blade.    [/sblock]

Hmm.  Subscriptions seem to be working again.  For now.


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2006)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta clucks at Rawley...

*"Mr. Sutton, if you please...I need to give you a...ahem...thorough medical examination."*

[If he consents, Brigitta will carefully examine him for signs of Smallpox illness and if she finds it, will draw some blood for further experimentaion.]

*"Gentlemen...we need a plan.  One of us is missing...perhaps bound for some horrible fate and the rest of us are stuck in this pit.  I, for one, am sick of it!  Teddy, let me have a look at that damnable collar."*

[I am assuming we are still wearing our collars.  Brigitta will examine if very closely and see if she can use her disable device skill to short-circuit or otherwise render it ineffective.  She hits a DC 30 with "take 10"...I can't seem to access the IC dice roller, so feel free to roll if needed (+20).]

After examining Teddy's collar for some time, she floats over to the door and looks closely at the lock...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]
Don't forget that you picked up a big kitchen knife.[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2006)

*Disable Device:*_ If you attempt to leave behind no trace of your tampering, add +5 to the DC._

Yes or no?


----------



## Old One (Aug 17, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Disable Device:*_ If you attempt to leave behind no trace of your tampering, add +5 to the DC._
> 
> Yes or no?




Yes, add it...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> Yes, add it...
> 
> ~ OO



Brigitta's a sharp girl, so I will assume as a primary concern, you want to surreptitiously disable the explodey part without actually removing the collar (which would be obvious).

And then there's the paralyzing part, which could really be considered the "main" function of the collar. 

And it looks pretty complicated, even for your uncanny talents.

So really you're looking at a couple of Disable Device checks, neither one of which looks like a routine affair.

Teddy seems a little nervous at Brigitta's nonchalant approach to the task.

"You sure you know what you're doin'?" Teddy asked.

Brigitta pouted. "I think so. I mean, I've seen-- and picked-- locks this complicated before, but it usually involves a little bit of guesswork and a lot of luck. You know, sometimes you have to twitch around with it a little bit till it springs."

"I see. You ever work on a lock that blew your head off if you fudged it a little bit?"


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, yeah.  I forgot.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 17, 2006)

*"It seems that it would take the silver tongue of the devil himself, no offense mam, to talk any pleasure out of our attendants.  And I seem out of my element confined to this little room.
As they say, 'a man's got to know his limitations'.  I seem to be lookin' mine in the eye at the moment.

I don't quite know if they say the same 'bout witches.  I think perhaps they should though."*


----------



## ragboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> Brigitta clucks at Rawley...
> 
> *"Mr. Sutton, if you please...I need to give you a...ahem...thorough medical examination."*




"Sure Ms. Brigitta." 

After succumbing to her gentle attentions...

"Ow! Dang, woman," he says, rubbing the spot on his neck where she drew blood. 

He turns to Hambrick. 

"I think that Sutu's in on it, if you ask me," Rawley says. "Either willing or not, he seems a might distracted." 

To the doc: 

"Bill's probably taking care of himself, as usual," he smirks. "What do you plan to do if you can get these collars disabled? There's too many guards to take...waitaminute..."

Rawley gets up slowly and takes in the room. 

OOC: Don't know if it matters, but we haven't even searched the room. Rawley will do a thorough search of their suite. Don't know how many rolls that will take, but here's five. If he doesn't find anything, he'll take 20 in every room. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=568659


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 18, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]

Bill feels a little better now that he's got a, well, a one-shooter.  Not exactly a Peacemaker, but better than nothing.

Now, step 2.  Make myself useful to the one that's in charge.  To find out who's in charge:

Gather info to ask nicely: 22 (woot!  Natural 20)
Intimidate to beat the info out of some rat: 27 (18+9)

Rolls 

To convince someone I've value:

Diplomacy: 10+2=12
Bluff: 2+9=11
Rolls 

Ick.  AP on bluff:  2+4=6  (doubled as mythic skill), for a total bluff of 17.  Still ick.

[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Rawley will do a thorough search of their suite. Don't know how many rolls that will take, but here's five. If he doesn't find anything, he'll take 20 in every room.




I figure you have time to take 20.

Mostly, the room is done up like a guest apartment-- basically, if you could find it in a hotel room, you can reasonably find it here. That includes some fine clothing suitable for a _ra_ to lounge in comfort.

There is also a masterwork crystal _adamas selk_ (a rapier) hanging on the wall. It does not appear to have a power crystal inserted, however.

It's meant to be ornamental but it's quite functional.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]

A mangy ratman slid his hand crossbow and a half-dozen thick iron bolts across the table, in exchange for the last of Bill's money.

"Whatcha need a weapon for huh? Lookin for trouble? Or work? Or maybe both huh?"

"Work, with as little trouble as possible, of course-- not that I'm averse to it. So who do I need to talk to?"

"Oh, you wanna talk to Janatoss, definitely Janatoss..." chittered the ratman.

The _sli'ess-got_ chuckled, a low, nervous rumble accompanied by a sudden sharp stench that even Bill could smell.

"Get lost," the _got_ said, and the other gamblers hurried away, leaving Bill alone with the ratman and the lizard.

The ratman looked nervous, now, too, and quickly scooted a seat away from the lizard. "Not your usual pinky, this one," he said.

He looked back at Bill. "Humans got no muscle, mostly. Few got useful brains. Human with some muscle and some brains might be useful-- maybe go some useful places and do some useful things."

"Ain't got no muscle," said the lizard. Its claws were digging grooves into the iron tabletop.

Bill didn't flinch. "You don't recognize me, do you? No? What, you never got down to wager on the games? Never heard of House Saar's gladiators? The Barbarians of the Red Wastes?"

The lizard snorted. Recognition was setting in.

"Yeah, that's right. You recognize me now. No muscle?" Bill pushed himself back from the table and stood up, yanking the knife from his boot as he did so. "That's right! I'm _Teddy,_ goddammit! Now are you gonna take me to somebody who can use me, or do I have to add another goddamn lizard head to my pile?"

The ratman's eyes sparkled, but he didn't so much as flinch a whisker. After a long pause during which Bill envisioned all the horrible ways he was about to be dismembered by a savage reptile three times his size, the lizard stood. 

"Bring him to Janatoss in an hour," he told the ratman. The lizard shuffled out the door, throwing aside a couple of ratmen who didn't scurry out of his way fast enough.

Gather Info, Intimidate, Bluff... Sorry, no Diplomacy. Get enough mileage out of your rolls?

[/sblock]


----------



## nakia (Aug 18, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I figure you have time to take 20.
> 
> Mostly, the room is done up like a guest apartment-- basically, if you could find it in a hotel room, you can reasonably find it here. That includes some fine clothing suitable for a _ra_ to lounge in comfort.
> 
> ...




Are there any exits (windows?) other than the door where the guards are?


----------



## Old One (Aug 18, 2006)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta glances at Teddy and then at the collar and then back at Teddy again, chewing nervously on a wisp of hair.

*"We-e-e-l-l,"* she stammers, *"I could probably get it off if I am REALLY careful...but failing might prove...umm...fatal.  Let me look at it again..."*

[A couple of quick questions.  (1) Does she think she could get it off without blowing it, period (ie, no "tamper hiding" penalty) and (2) How long does she think it would take her to disable each collar and (3) Could she effectively deactivate either the paralyzer or the explosive individually or are they essentially a combined unit and (4) Is the explosive charge big enough to be of any use (such as blowing a door with several or as a small grenade...for that matter, could a removed collar be used as a thrown weapon/grenade-like weapon)?]

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

*"I know I'd rather have Teddy with a collar than without a head"* laughs Haskins trying to alleviate the worried look on Teddy's face.

*"You can work on mine first if you like Ms. Nielson, I am worth less than Teddy these days. You will need him more in the coming days"* says Haskins stepping up next to Teddy and presenting his neck and collar as if for inspection.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 18, 2006)

*"Being noble Sarge?  Or just looking to be done?
No offense to Teddy, but with my personal goal of getting all the way home, I think we will need your guidance and skills as much or than Teddy's..... talents. 

It looks like we need to take a chance at some point.  Maybe this it that point.  But, one step at a time seems appropriate.  Can you study that thing a bit more without, ya know, fidgiting with the innards overmuch? 
*

Can we maybe just make it SEEM disabled?  Do something so that the guards WANT to take it off him?  Or else they go get someone to at least look at it.  Then we can try talking to some one who just might care.
Another thought would be to rig it where WE can force it to go off.  Teddy bearhugging somebody important with their head up against the explosive could be an interesting last ditch gambit.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

BryonD said:
			
		

> *"Being noble Sarge?  Or just looking to be done?
> No offense to Teddy, but with my personal goal of getting all the way home, I think we will need your guidance and skills as much or than Teddy's..... talents.
> 
> It looks like we need to take a chance at some point.  Maybe this it that point.  But, one step at a time seems appropriate.  Can you study that thing a bit more without, ya know, fidgiting with the innards overmuch?
> *




*"Just Doing what needs to be done Mr.Hambrick. My job is to get Ms. Neilson home. That's what she hired me for and I will see it through. But that also means making sure that if we need to sacrifice we cut the dead wood first. While I thank you for your complement, the fact remains that if the collars are to be worked on, Teddy's shall be last. As long as we are gladiators for House Saar Teddy is the most needed member here, followed by yourself and of couse Ms. Nielson. If and when that status changes we can re-assess the priorities. 

We must all get home of that there is no question. But one lone blade upon the wall will not do it. However, our very presence in this room rather than the cells indicates to me that our host values us far more than he has let on. He has obviously risen in prominence and most likely wealth thanks to the antics of the Caryle and Hambrick show. No doubt, that was why we were targets to compromise him in the latest power struggle. Vert'jaal will no doubt have us killed should he come to power. If that occurs we will fight all out. But until then we need to explore every option, even if that means risking one of our lives."*


----------



## BryonD (Aug 18, 2006)

Joshua cuckles.

*I'm pretty certain our lives are well at risk enough as is, Sarge.

Ya'll all just a bit more fun to have around with a pulse.

'Sides, you don't sac yer bishop just cause your rook's got an open rank.  Less mate is right there.  

But I won't make no more fuss with ya.  Do what ya thinks for the best.



Speaking of blades, maybe the lady should look it over 'fore anyone goes prying it down.*


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 21, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> Are there any exits (windows?) other than the door where the guards are?



 Yes, you're in a room that is on the outer wall of the fortress, so there are a few windows.

But they are fortified (castle) windows-- too small to squeeze out of, and quite a long drop even if you could.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 21, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> [A couple of quick questions.  (1) Does she think she could get it off without blowing it, period (ie, no "tamper hiding" penalty)





You think you could get it off, even _with_ the tamper-hiding penalty-- I am just trying to warn you that it won't be routine and there are fatal consequences if you fail.

You can fail within 4 points and nothing bad happens.

You're _probably_ going to need to spend an action point and you probably won't be the only Hero spending one (hint).



> (2) How long does she think it would take her to disable each collar




2d4 rounds per check.



> (3) Could she effectively deactivate either the paralyzer or the explosive individually or are they essentially a combined unit




You could disable them individually; however, you feel certain that tampering with the collar _in any way_ is likely to set off the explosive.

I'll restate it again. There are basically three things you could do with this collar:

1) Attempt to remove it (either through Disable Device or Open Lock). This is considered tampering with it. You could hide your handiwork so that it appears "locked" but in fact would come right off (e.g. Chewbacca's manacles).

2) Disable the paralytic effect. This is also tampering with it.

3) Disable the explosive effect. Again, tampering with it.



> (4) Is the explosive charge big enough to be of any use (such as blowing a door with several or as a small grenade...for that matter, could a removed collar be used as a thrown weapon/grenade-like weapon)?]




The explosive charge is designed to blow your head off without causing any collateral damage. So it would definitely be useful to blow a door or lock, like a shaped charge. It would not be particularly useful as a _thrown_ weapon, although you might be able to jury-rig it into some kind of grenade if you had some sort of "operational" bits to combine with the explosive (ie, shrapnel). 

Unless I'm mistaken, nobody in the group is big on demolitions, so I think you should confine yourself to just getting the damn thing off without killing anybody.

Assuming that's what you want to do. I've tried to answer all your questions but I'm not trying to push you towards one decision or another.

To play Devil's Advocate along with Joshua, despite the fact that you still have explosive collars on your freakin' heads, you have come a long way beyond merely slaves. Again, not to push you in one direction or another (just playing along because it's fun):

What would happen if someone with a really good Bluff threatened to pull his collar off and blow his or her own head off? You think Sil'saar would blink?

That reminds me, Bill still has a collar on... Hm.


----------



## nakia (Aug 21, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> What would happen if someone with a really good Bluff threatened to pull his collar off and blow his or her own head off? You think Sil'saar would blink?
> 
> [/COLOR]




That's a great idea!  Too bad it came from Wulf, which means it will ultimately backfire and lead to our destruction.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 21, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> That reminds me, Bill still has a collar on... Hm.




Crap.  I was hoping you'd forget.

[sblock]
However, this is the underground.  Presumably if there is a way to remove it, they've figured it out.  And if I'm to be useful to the Big Kahuna, he'll have to disable it lest I get captured or lose my head.

We'll see how things go with Janatoss.  Let me know what rolls you need.


[/sblock]


----------



## ragboy (Aug 21, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> But until then we need to explore every option, even if that means risking one of our lives."[/B]




"And in that vein of options, Sarge," Rawely begins, eyes not straying from the weapon on the wall. "I believe we are approaching a crossroads. A reckoning, as the Preacher would put it. We've layed by and allowed these goddamn bastards, " he pauses and tips his hat,"...s'cuse me ma'am...to treat us how they will. I can say I don't prefer the kicks over the powdered asses, but I don't like neither one. They both gall you in a different way. If we're giving ourselves options, then I reckon we should consider our current situation. There's all the crazy snake politics out there, of course, but since none of our handlers have mentioned Bill missing, I expect they don't realize it or they haven't considered that we might all be on the verge of getting out of here. So, once they find out, regardless of how the politics shake out, we need to have options. Some of them more dangerous than others. We need to be prepared to go down fighting, at least. And not with our heads...exploded, or whatever." 

He seems to wind down, then adds, "All I'm saying is that if the Doc can give us an edge, we may need to take the risk. And if the risk turns out not to be as bad as we think, it might be better to take the fight to them right now while their trying to figure out where they stand. Us making our move now throws this whole house into chaos, which might give us even more of an edge." 

OOC: If we're done with soliloquies, Rawley's ready to move on.


----------



## Old One (Aug 22, 2006)

*Brigitta*

Brigitta chews on a wisp of hair nervously as she glances at Haskins and Teddy.

*"Mr. Haskins, I appreciate your offer and I THINK I can remove a collar or two...but I am not sure the stakes are worth it right now...since failure will likely kill the subject and, perhaps, the surgeon as well.  I am as frustrated as the rest of you right now...if not more so...but perhaps we should delay an action as drastic as removing the collars, since one failure would alert our captors with somewhat dire consequences."*

She seems to deflate a bit.

*"Whatever scheme as transpired, we are more valuable as a team than with half our number dead - so let us see what fate has in store for us before making our next move."*

Her shoulders slump a bit more as she moves to the rapier on the wall.  

*"Let's have a closer look at this..."*

[She will examine the rapier for any traps or other oddities.  Can someone please roll for me or point me to an alternative dice roller (IC is not working for me for some reason).  She has +11 on her roll...thanks!]  

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 22, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> *"Let's have a closer look at this..."*
> 
> [She will examine the rapier for any traps or other oddities.  Can someone please roll for me or point me to an alternative dice roller (IC is not working for me for some reason).  She has +11 on her roll...thanks!]
> 
> ~ OO




You guys have been playing too much D&D. The rapier is not trapped. It's on display. Either they forgot it was there, or they really aren't too concerned with you guys arming yourselves with it.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You guys have been playing too much D&D. The rapier is not trapped. It's on display. Either they forgot it was there, or they really aren't too concerned with you guys arming yourselves with it.




Rawley casts _magic missile _ at the darkness.


----------



## nakia (Aug 23, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Rawley casts _magic missile _ at the darkness.




Are there any girls here?

Teddy sees Brigitta give up on the collar and dismissively waves her away.

*Fine.  Let's wait around some more.  Maybe we'll get to fight each other again.  Or maybe fight some giant snake abomination -- again.  Maybe they will crucify us for killing the other noble.  Or maybe Vert'jaal will just bring us all tea.  *

Teddy stalks to the window and gazes out over the city.  He wishes, not for the last time, for a cold beer.

Ready to move on!


----------



## Old One (Aug 24, 2006)

Move along...nothing to see hear !

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, balls in my court then. Update probably tomorrow.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry all,

I was on vacation last week.  The place had wireless.
The problem was it got hit by lightning like 2 hours before we checked in on Saturday.
Monday they said it would be fixed that afternoon.
Tuesday they said it would be fixed that afternoon.
Wednesday and Thursday I didn't bother to ask and when it started working late Friday I wasn't about to pay for the service with less than 24 hours left to be there.

 


Anyway, I'm on board and awaiting Wulf's update.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]
What's the word on the street re: the events at the banquet?

Gather Info:  1d20+0=8 

ick.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry about the delay, will update today.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 5, 2006)

I need to wrap up a few things with Bill to get you guys sort of back on the same clock. I'll be quick about it if Rodrigo will!

*BILL*

[sblock]
A little under an hour later, a nervous ratman led Bill deeper into Rot Town for his audience with Janatoss.

As Bill had correctly guessed from the name, Janatoss was an abomination—but there was such variance among the abominations that his expectations ended there. Janatoss was mostly lizard-like, with enormous goggling eyes and oily, iridescent black scales that seemed to change color, ever so slightly.

She (he? it?) cast her eyes approvingly over Bill and motioned for him to come forward. The surly _got_ from the gambling den roughly shoved Bill forward, and he would have stumbled right into Janatoss had she not darted out her hand to seize him by the collar and hoist him off his feet.

Bill held his breath and forced himself not to choke or struggle.

“Slave, huh?” said Janatoss. “We can get that off you. Not now, though. Maybe leave it on you just a little while.”

Janatoss looked Bill up and down, dangling him in the air and turning him this way and that, like a slab of butchered meat. Her thick, black tongue flicked reflexively in and out of her mouth and for a moment Bill thought she intended, literally, to taste him.

“Quite a prize, quite a prize…” she whispered. At last, she set him down. 

“Get him out of here!” she bellowed, and Bill flinched ever so slightly. But it was the squeal from behind that forced Bill to look back over his shoulder, just in time to see the ratman cower under the other abomination. One stroke felled the ratman, and the abomination roughly hauled him up by the arm and let him dangle.

“You work for me now. I hope you got more sense than he did.”

Bill swallowed hard and forced himself to speak—to do more than meekly nod. “I do.”

“They say you can fight; that’s good. Can you shoot?”

“Quite well, yes.” Bill was feeling more confident. If this was a test, he was doing pretty well.

Janatoss grabbed a sleek crystal rifle from beside her chair. Bill was no expert on crystal technology, but he could tell the weapon was the highest quality—a hunting or sniping rifle, for sure. Janatoss stood and ushered Bill a little farther back across the room and gestured to her guard, who still held the limp ratman by one arm. “Hold him up a little higher. Good. No, turn him around so I can see his face. Perfect.”

She pushed the rifle into Bill’s hands. “Put one somewhere impressive. An eye or something.”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 6, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]

Bill turned the weapon over in his hands, admiring the alien craftsmanship.  It was a fine weapon, better than the crap they'd been forced to fight with in the arena.  Pity I didn't have this back at the temple, he thought, maybe we wouldn't be in this mess.

"You're in this mess for a reason," a voice whispered from behind.

Bill whirled.  The old Indian from his jail cell was sitting beside the slimy lizard.

"Did you forget our bargain, white man?  You're still alive because I have a use for you."

"Still think this hellhole would be a good home for the tribes?  Heh, guess that'd give the _skreet_ someone to look down on."

"Maybe.  Maybe the scaly ones would kill us off same as your people would.  Or maybe we'd kill them like you killed the buffalo, or give 'em blankets with the white man's pox.  I've bested Snake before -- I can do it again."

"But first things first, boy.  You gotta make that shot, convince old split-tongue that you're good for more than cheating at cards," Coyote continued.

"Them rats is the only friends I've got in this place, cept the folks and the lady.  I ain't ready to start shootin' friends,"  Bill growled.

"You weren't so noble in the arena, boy, or when you were driving us from our lands.  Shoot him and be done with it.  You piss the ugly one off, and I'll have to find me a new ally."

Bill started to reply, but his head snapped back..  He shook his head to clear the stars and saw Janatoss' arm drawing back for another strike. He raised his hand to ward the blow and stepped back.

He took a quick glance at the crystal rifle to be sure it was ready to shoot.  With a flourish, he whipped the rifle around in a dazzling display of parade drill, then quick as a blink he raised it to his shoulder and fired, aiming at the arm of the goon holding the hapless skreet.

Sleight of hand for the parade drill:  1d20+9+1d6(AP)=26 
To hit: 1d20+7+1d6(AP)=22 


Bill lowered the rifle and turned back to Janatoss.

"You want me to shoot sli'ess, just give me the rifle and line 'em up.  But I ain't shooting nothing that can't shoot back, and I sure as hell ain't shooting something that hates them scaly bastards as much as I do."

"I'll help you, I'll fight for you, and I can tell you things that'll turn those bastards against each other and bring their whole little empire down around there ears.  Deal?"

Bluff:  1d20+9+1d6(AP) = 29 
Edit:  forgot action dice for SoH and Bluff were doubled.  Add 4 to the SoH, and 1 to the bluff if it matters.

Another edit:  I'm thinking that was probably more 'Intimidate' than 'Bluff' but the result would be the same minus the '1' on the doubled action die.

[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2006)

*BILL*

[sblock]
That’s a lot of APs there. Please be sure to track your expenditures closely.

The abomination dropped the skreet and rubbed his wounded arm.

Bill lowered the rifle and turned back to Janatoss.

"You want me to shoot sli'ess, just give me the rifle and line 'em up. But I ain't shooting nothing that can't shoot back, and I sure as hell ain't shooting something that hates them scaly bastards as much as I do."

"I'll help you, I'll fight for you, and I can tell you things that'll turn those bastards against each other and bring their whole little empire down around there ears. Deal?"

Janatoss did not look pleased. “My organization has pretty limited prospects for fools and madmen. Still, I guess I need time to figure out which is which, and something’s come up that might suit you. You can work alone and the instructions are simple enough.”

She handed the rifle back to Bill. “You’ll need this. 

“A suul priest is on her way through the city now, collecting slaves from each House for a temple sacrifice. My understanding is that she will conclude her trip at a fortress outside the city. Find a spot to lie in wait and kill her, and make sure you leave the rifle behind where it can be found.

“Oh, and do try to hit something more vital than her arm.”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 7, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]Since last level, that would be 4 used, 4 to go.  Eating them like candy, I know, but I figured that wasn't a good time to screw up.  Will post a reply shortly. [/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Bill:
> 
> [sblock]Since last level, that would be 4 used, 4 to go.  Eating them like candy, I know, but I figured that wasn't a good time to screw up.  Will post a reply shortly. [/sblock]



 LOL at that... nothing like doing something damn-near suicidal _on the face of it_ and then spending action points to shore it up. ;P


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 7, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]
Bill takes the rifle and shoulders it.  He points at the _skreet_ whose life he just saves and yells.

"Hey, rat-boy.  You got a name?  You're gonna lead me to this fortress real sneaky-like."

He points at the hulk, who stood glaring at him, still nursing his arm.

"That could have been between your eyes just as easy, ugly, so don't go getting all indignant and thinking you'll get your revenge.  I think you're getting ideas of a dangerous nature, I'll plug ya where you stand."

With that, Bill stalks from the audience chamber.

[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 8, 2006)

Uhh, Bill?

[sblock]The ratman is either already dead or _really, really_ unconscious.

The hulk (I like that!) offers to take you. You ok with that?[/sblock]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 8, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Uhh, Bill?
> 
> [sblock]The ratman is either already dead or _really, really_ unconscious.
> 
> The hulk (I like that!) offers to take you. You ok with that?[/sblock]




Bill:

[sblock]Ok, I totally misinterpreted that.  I thought the thug had thumped the ratman just hard enough to stun and keep it from squirming, not that he'd hit him hard enough to kill him.  I thought it was going to be shooting a live (albeit subdued) target.

Yeah, I'll let the brute show me the way.  He walks in front, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 13, 2006)

Wulf?


----------



## ragboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Are we dead in the water? Anyone heard from Wulf?


----------



## Old One (Sep 21, 2006)

Wulfie...vo bist tu?

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 28, 2006)

Guys, work has been crazy (you may have seen something on the news...) and the home life hasn't been stellar lately either (never, ever buy a condo-- just sayin').

But things have settled down enough for me to update today-- Bill and everybody else.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 28, 2006)

Bill:

[sblock]
Assuming you are in position and willing to fire, send me an attack roll or other action that I can fold into the narrative. I'll fill in the details.[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 28, 2006)

*EVERYBODY ELSE*
[sblock]
As the hours wore on, they gave up on idle speculation and eventually decided to get some sleep—Brigitta, of course, in the private sleeping suite— naturally, over her (feigned) objections. The men slumped wherever they could get comfortable and drifted off to sleep one by one. 

Joshua was the last to fall asleep, troubled as he was by the whispered incantations he imagined coming from Brigitta’s room.

They awoke in the morning to a polite knock on the door. Without waiting for a reply, the door swung open slowly, pushed by an elite bru warrior in the garb of the Hematite Authority—one of Vert’jaal’s slave hunters. He stepped aside to make room for Vert’jaal.

Brigitta emerged from her sleeping quarters and rubbed her eyes: Vert’jaal entered,  bearing a serving tray of pungent, steaming liquid that was almost, but not entirely, unlike tea.

“Drink up, otherworlders, you’ll need your wits.”

Brigitta eyed the stuff warily. The men paused a moment, none daring to go first nor willing to go last. They drank up almost in unison.

“I’ve had worse in the field,” bragged Haskins.

“I’ve had worse in the newsroom,” Rawley countered.

Teddy shrugged. He just didn’t care. The black liquid burned his throat and set his mind abuzz.

Joshua gulped his down and grimaced. “What is it?”

“Don’t ask,” Vert’jaal said. “We have very little time. Dress quickly and follow me, I will explain as we go.” He gestured to one of his guards, who stepped forward with a bundle of clothes and gear—the entirety of their belongings from Earth.

Right down to their gun belts.

They did as they were asked, eagerly discarding their gladiator’s outfits and slipping back into the comfort of their more familiar kits. The men checked the action on their weapons, giddy as children on Christmas morning; Haskins straightened himself and brushed out his uniform.

Vert’jaal led them out of their quarters and down, deeper and deeper into the stronghold. A half-dozen of his elite guards filed in behind them.

“Sil’saar is occupied in the courtyard, preparing for an important visitor. A priestess of the Order has been dispatched here, under the guise of collecting slaves for a sacrifice.”

Haskins interrupted. “I don’t assume you would have given us our gear back just to sacrifice us, or to throw us back into the dungeon—so I assume we’re going back to that portal.”

Rawley jabbed Haskins in the back, afraid he’d given something away.

“Yes,” Vert’jaal answered, “the portal. Sil’saar kept his secret well, but if my spies were successful, it’s a sure bet the Order knows about it, too. Sil’saar’s been very busy bringing back so many of these unusual slaves, it was inevitable that both the Authority and the Order would find out eventually, and become curious.

“So… as I was saying, you’re to be sacrificed to the Order.”

“You’re not sacrificing me to anybody,” Teddy growled.

“No, of course not. I simply meant that’s what _they_ have in mind for you. Ostensibly. It gives them the cover to take you away, at any rate. I assume you would be horribly tortured by the Order, divested of every scrap of useful information, before you were sacrificed on their altars or given over to the sli'ess-lor for vivisection.”

Vert’jaal led them into the room with the portal. The portal was dormant, but the room was filled with crates, stacked high with Sutu handicrafts. 

“So why bring us back here?” Brigitta asked.

“Let’s wait a little while, and see what happens.” 

Vert’jaal sat down on a crate and inspected his claws.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 28, 2006)

*Bill Brown, AC 19 HP 41 AP 4*

Bill:

[sblock]
Attack Roll:  1d20+7=16 
Add '1' for PBShot if within 30'.
[/sblock]


----------



## BryonD (Sep 29, 2006)

Do we need to keep the spoiler tags?

[sblock]Joshua will quickly search the cave for signs of passage.  How recent?  How many?  All going to the portal or are there more recent tracks returning?

All the while he'll also keep an eye on Vert’jaal.  What's up with him?  Is this some great plan for  victory?  Or is it just a complicated way to glorious suicide?

Inspect Cave and Sense Motive (1d20+18=37, 1d20+14=32)

[/sblock]


----------



## nakia (Sep 29, 2006)

Vert'jaal did bring us tea!  Wulf rules.

Teddy paces grimly.  "Dis smells like another set up ta me," he spits as he looks at Vert'jaal.

"And maybe I was sleepin' or just got hit in da head a few too many times, but what's dis Order business?"


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 29, 2006)

Human and sli'ess tracks to and from the portal, certainly within the last couple of days. (Wow, that was quite a roll.)

Vert'jaal seems calm. He doesn't seem to hold any hostile intentions towards you guys. He casts a couple of worried glances at his own troops.

Vert'jaal looked up at Teddy. "The Order? They are the official priesthood of the Empire. The suul priests operate completely outside the usual political circles of the Empire-- though they are nominally subject to the Emperor, as are we all. Still, they wield considerable political and economic power, and are not to be contested... _lightly_. 

Sense Motive: Vert'jaal really seems to dislike the Order.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 29, 2006)

*Joshua - AP remaining = 7*

Joshua clear's his throat, trying to catch Haskin's eye.  He nods slightly toward the soldiers.

Doing the best I can in Sliss.

*Sergeant, I see that Teddy and I are fighting side by side again.*
He cuts a grin Teddy's way.
*We have not lost a fight under your leadership yet.  Now we get the honor of fighting alongside the warriors.  And these soldiers get to know that glorious victory alongside the unbeatable Teddy and JoshuRA is soon to come.  A great event for all most certainly.*

Diplomacy to rally soldiers (1d20+14=29)
Action point to push it over 30.
Action point - diplomacy (1d6=5)
Total = 34


----------



## ragboy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> " Still, they wield considerable political and economic power, and are not to be contested... _lightly_.




"Interesting," Rawley says, trying to keep his composure. _Could we take them here and get home?_. "But, isn't that what we're doing right now? Contesting their authority? Or are you saying that we're going to contest it _heavily_?"

_F***ing lizard politics_, he thinks, then tries to catch Haskin's eye. _If we're going to take them, the limey will be the one to call it. _


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> "Interesting," Rawley says, trying to keep his composure. _Could we take them here and get home?_. "But, isn't that what we're doing right now? Contesting their authority? Or are you saying that we're going to contest it _heavily_?"
> 
> _F***ing lizard politics_, he thinks, then tries to catch Haskin's eye. _If we're going to take them, the limey will be the one to call it. _




Haskins catches Sutton's eyes and follows them to the portal. He gives his head a slight shake no. 

_Not yet, not unless we know that portal will work. Dammit, if I knew Neilson could get it to work it might be worthwhile._

But Haskins was worried about other things. Whomever the Order was it was strong enough and reviled enough to cause a truce between the Authority and Sli-saar. Not only that but they were armed. Obviously even Vert'jaal did not want them to fall into the Order's hads, which meant that they were valuable to Vert'jaal, at least for the moment. Haskins decided that the question left unasked would never be answered.

Address ing Vert'jaal he speaks in Sli'ess *"So what advantage do you seek here, Vert'jaal? I only ask because if we may aid you we shall since you seem to have aligned yourslef with our cause, for the moment."*

OOC: I'll let Wulf roll Diplomacy since my rolls have been abysmal of late.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 3, 2006)

Addressing Vert'jaal, Haskins asked, "So what advantage do you seek here, Vert'jaal? I only ask because if we may aid you we shall, since you seem to have aligned yourslef with our cause, for the moment."

Vert'jaal looked surprised. "I wasn't aware you _had_ a cause. Unless you mean saving your skins from the priests' altars-- in which case I suppose we have a common starting point." He looked away, his eyes locked on the doorway, and continued almost absent-mindedly. 

"News travels fast. Sil'saar will have his hands full keeping control of Mansaraat away from his elders, House Jaal, or even the Emperor. But you slaves represent another asset entirely-- vulnerable really only to the Order or my Authority."


----------



## nakia (Oct 3, 2006)

Wasn't it Vert'jaal who gave us those exploding crystal batons that killed the House Mansaraat elder?  My memory is fuzzy and those posts have been deleted.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 3, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Vert'jaal who gave us those exploding crystal batons that killed the House Mansaraat elder?  My memory is fuzzy and those posts have been deleted.



 Yes, the batons came from two Authority bru troopers.

EDIT: Mansaraat is the Pylon Stronghold (where you are currently located). House Saar "controls" the place. House Saar is a "little cousin" of House Jaal.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 3, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> "News travels fast. Sil'saar will have his hands full keeping control of Mansaraat away from his elders, House Jaal, or even the Emperor. But you slaves represent another asset entirely-- vulnerable really only to the Order or my Authority."




Quick assessement: How many of them are with us? Watching us or the door? I feel like Rawley's about to do something stupid.


----------



## nakia (Oct 3, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Yes, the batons came from two Authority bru troopers.
> 
> EDIT: Mansaraat is the Pylon Stronghold (where you are currently located). House Saar "controls" the place. House Saar is a "little cousin" of House Jaal.




Gotcha.  Thanks for clearing up my confusion.

And, ragboy, Teddy is all for stupid.  I mean, we got our weapons back, people think we've been carted away to be executed. . . what better time to escape?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 3, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Quick assessement: How many of them are with us? Watching us or the door? I feel like Rawley's about to do something stupid.



 Hmm, let's say Vert'jaal and half a dozen elite Authority troopers.

You figure "elite" based on their armor and armaments, which appear to be very high quality, and their discipline, which is also better than standard bru troops you've seen (which in and of itself is noteworthy). You haven't seen any of the usual distracted sneering and sing at your expense that you have seen before from "House Troops." These guys are all business.

EDIT: God, I hate that filter.


----------



## Old One (Oct 4, 2006)

*Brigitta*

[Sorry gang, Hell Week at work]

Brigitta hums quietly to herself as she quickly inspects her medical kit, straps her cleavers in place and buckles on the Webley.  She snaps it open to inspect the load and quickly re-holsters it.

She glances around at the men.  Haskins and Teddy look ready for action, but action before knowledge is typically futile.

She sidles up to Vert'jaal, staying just out of easy rod strike distance and speaks to him in his tongue, hand resting lightly on the pistol grip.

*"So Vert'jaal, shall we be prepared for a fight soon?  I only ask since we have different ways of battle...especially with our weapons returned.  Neither I - nor my companions - will go quietly to the executioner's blade...but a shred of knowledge of what is immenient would be helpful."*

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 4, 2006)

Brigitta sidled up to Vert'jaal, staying just out of easy rod strike distance and spoke to him in his tongue, her hand resting lightly on her pistol grip.

"So Vert'jaal, shall we be prepared for a fight soon?  I only ask since we have different ways of battle...especially with our weapons returned.  Neither I - nor my companions - will go quietly to the executioner's blade...but a shred of knowledge of what is immenient would be helpful."

"We will play it to taste; it may not be necessary." Vert'jaal replied. 

Dropping his voice, he answered Brigitta in broken English. "My warriors won't fight priessssssssts."

He noticed her hand on her pistol for the first time, and seemed slightly taken aback. Returning to sli'ess, he asked, "You fight as well?"


----------



## ragboy (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess Rawley isn't ready to get that stupid. He'll "play it to taste" as well. And is ready to proceed when everyone else is...


----------



## Old One (Oct 5, 2006)

*Brigitta*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> He noticed her hand on her pistol for the first time, and seemed slightly taken aback. Returning to sli'ess, he asked, "You fight as well?"




Brigitta flashes Vert'jaal a wry smile.  

*"My talents are much more in the healing arts, but I can handle myself well enough in a fight..."*

She trails off, thinking of the first battle in the arena.  She represses the terror rising in her throat.

*"I ask what we may face so that my companions and I might be ready...just in case the 'taste' turns sour..."*

~ OO

[If she can get enough info from Vert'jaal, she will attempt to use her Plan talent to develop a coordinated attack/defense plan should things go bad.]


----------



## BryonD (Oct 8, 2006)

Any indication that my AP effort was in any way worthwhile?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 9, 2006)

It's been noted.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2006)

Obviously Vert'jaal wasn't in the mood to chat much.

But hurry-up-and-wait was Haskin's bread and butter and he slid back into the routine as easily as he had his uniform.

To pass the time, seeing as he was armed, he will approach one of the Authority troopers, and in Sli'ess, he will try to strike up a conversation, using the best word for warrior with a hefty measure of respect as he had learned.

*"My fellow warriors, having served in the gladiator arena, I have seen many of your weapons, but none are as worthy as those carried by the mighty Bru, and of those none so distinguished as those of the Authority. Would you show an old soldier these weapons of distinction you carry?"*

OOC: Haskins is really just trying to learn more about the weapons and strike some chord of comraderie among the Bru. If the Bru respond he will ask some, but not too many questions, but keep his eyes open for switches and triggers. I will again let Wulf roll for any Dip check as IC still doesn't like me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 10, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Obviously Vert'jaal wasn't in the mood to chat much.




Hey now, he replied-- there must be two participants to a conversation.

Haskins struck up a conversation with one of the Authority warrior. "My fellow warriors, having served in the gladiator arena, I have seen many of your weapons, but none are as worthy as those carried by the mighty Bru, and of those none so distinguished as those of the Authority. Would you show an old soldier these weapons of distinction you carry?"



> I will again let Wulf roll for any Dip check as IC still doesn't like me.




No worries, Joshua's Dip check precedes you.

Vert'jaal nodded ever-so-slightly to the warrior, who proceded to show Haskins the basic workings of his rifle-- though without relinquising control of the weapon. "Load here," he said, removing and replacing the power crystal. "Aim, and press here."

This much Haskins already knew-- they'd used some simple crystal weapons in the arena. But those were "sport rifles," as far as Haskins was concerned-- he wanted to know more about military weapons. Still, the operation seemed pretty simple-- Haskins was certain that any of them could do it. In many ways they were simpler than their own gunpowder weapons-- in operation, at least, if not in manufacture.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 11, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Hey now, he replied-- there must be two participants to a conversation.




 In my best Mike Meyers: Sure he had talked, but did he really say anything. No I think not.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Are we paused or waiting for someone?


----------



## ragboy (Oct 31, 2006)

Anybody? Hello!


----------



## BryonD (Oct 31, 2006)

Joshua pulls his gun.

"Hey, Rawley, this cave ain't big enough for the two of us."


----------



## Old One (Oct 31, 2006)

Brigitta casts magic missle...

Hello, hello?

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2006)

OOC I think we're surrounded by orges, and I left my dagger of ogre slaying back in my slave outfit  :\


----------



## nakia (Nov 2, 2006)

Teddy takes off his pants. . .


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 2, 2006)

Pants back on, Teddy.  We've discussed this before.


----------



## nakia (Nov 3, 2006)

Teddy never gets to have any fun. . .


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 3, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy never gets to have any fun. . .





All work and no play makes Teddy something-something...


----------



## nakia (Nov 4, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> All work and no play makes Teddy something-something...




GO CRAZY?!?!?!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> GO CRAZY?!?!?!





Don't mind if I do!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone heard from Wulf? He's logging in...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 12, 2006)

Rodrigo saw me alive in person yesterday... Update when I can. (Workload changeover...)


----------



## ragboy (Nov 13, 2006)

No sweat. Just making sure you're actually alive...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, I can confirm that Wulf is alive and in fine RBDM form.  He TPK'd us at the RI gameday.

Ok, technically, it wasn't a TPK.  It was a 'you all become soul-food for the now-immortal halfling wizard who was a fellow party member till he donned the techno-magical soul-sucking helmet.'  But still


----------



## ragboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Ok, technically, it wasn't a TPK.  It was a 'you all become soul-food for the now-immortal halfling wizard who was a fellow party member till he donned the techno-magical soul-sucking helmet.'  But still




That sounds more fun that the Con we had in Austin this weekend. I just ended up playing Eberron RPGA games all weekend. No RPG support other than RPGA... ug.


----------



## Old One (Nov 22, 2006)

Glad to see Wulf's still alive an' kickin'.

Happy Turkey Day (one day early) all...

~ OO


----------



## Old One (May 17, 2007)

Just wanna say...

Damn I miss this game!

That is all...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 17, 2007)

You're like a jilted girlfriend. 

WHY DOESN'T HE CALL!?

And here's me thinking, "Man, this break-up was handled badly."


----------



## Old One (May 17, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You're like a jilted girlfriend.
> 
> WHY DOESN'T HE CALL!?
> 
> And here's me thinking, "Man, this break-up was handled badly."




So I'm thinkin' we need to get back together for some hot "make-up sex"...along with the rest of the gang, of course !

I actually restarted my GT/Mythic Heroes game over at CM...

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 17, 2007)

Old One said:
			
		

> So I'm thinkin' we need to get back together for some hot "make-up sex"...along with the rest of the gang, of course !
> 
> I actually restarted my GT/Mythic Heroes game over at CM...
> 
> ~ OO




I wouldn't have phrased it like that (*goes looking for the mental DranO*) but yeah.


----------



## ragboy (May 18, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have phrased it like that (*goes looking for the mental DranO*) but yeah.




I'm down. Not for the sex. Just the gaming bits.


----------



## Old One (May 21, 2007)

Apparently he has not taken the bait...

...sadly !

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Jul 18, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

ragboy said:
			
		

> *sigh*




QFT


----------

